# JonnyC TTRS build.. From the beginning!!..



## jonnyc

Hey all,

Ok, so this is probably a little bit late to start a build thread on here, but better late than never I guess!! I think I had something on here a while ago, but it disappeared some how.. Anyways..

Ill update from the start, to where the car currently sits now, with some major changes about to happen in the near future its probably a good time to get going!!

So here goes.. (ill keep it short and sweet!)

2009 Audi TTRS in Phantom Black..










Started work with a custom carbon intake.. At the time there was nothing else available..










Next up was a full DP back Milltek Exhaust..


















And some PIAA Xenon bulbs.. Expensive but work amazing, the quality of light is just outstanding!!










Then it was back to the appearance a little.. So time for some arch mods to make way for some H&R Coils and some 15/20mm spacers front and rear!!


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


































Which resulted in this..










After all that, I decided that the Milltek wasn't quite doing it for me, so got some new parts










And ended up with this as a rear section!










And some comparison shots.. Spot the difference lol..


















So at this point I was running with OEM software, OEM intake and Straight pipe exhaust. I then decided it was about time for a dyno to base line the car with these mods!


















360hp / 370tq

And then back it up at the track..


















Not bad from essentialy a stock car!.. I was pretty impressed.. But needed more, and the launches could be better with the addition of a WOT Box, something that I had installed on my previous 2.0T FSI S3..


























And then all hidden in the fuse panel.. Totally stealth!










Well, kind of stealth!! lol..

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... G_0306.mp4

Made a bit of a mess..










Now it was time for some more mods.. Starting with H&R anti roll bars front and rear..










Custom solid shift bushings










And a gutted stock Audi Downpipe..


























We then went on to improve a little on the flow of the stock downpipe with some extra welding work..

Before










After










Now the exhaust is totally catless, and no silencers.. Looks pretty cool, and sounded insane!!!










Then it was onto the Haldex.. Nice new remote Gen 4 controller installed










And poly bushed front end too..










Along with a totally solid CNC lower engine mount










And some home made stealth tail pipes.. From Audi they cost something stupid!


















After all that.. It was time to go back to the track.. Remember, still OEM software!









http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... G_0091.mp4

So a nice little improvement over the last time.. Launch helped a lot, and the suspension and Haldex too!!

Now some new wheels and rubber!!

Custom made Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.3 in a 18x10 ET45 fitted with 265/35 Toyo R888's


















And a comparison from stock side to side!










Now it was time to change out that abortion of an intake that I had made.. Far too much hot air being sucked into the engine bay, and with no intake available for the TTRS at that point, I went with a PiperCross filter in the stock Audi Airbox, with some little tweaks in the form of a cold air feed and heat protection..










































And blacked out the front and rear too..


























Which brought me around to GTI International 2010..


















Now with Stage 1 software.. Ran a pretty good time!!










But resulted in a roasted clutch and this..










Too much grip I think! haha..

So then, some new summer wheels, which changed the look a little of the car!!


















And the first prototype intake from ITG was installed..










And then some tasty brakes!!!










Which also looked pretty nice on the car too










So that brought me round to the early part of summer 2011, where I felt the car needed a bit of a change.. So opted for a Frozen Grey wrap!


























Then did the trip to Worthersee, which was pretty epic too!


































By which time the new race inspired floating discs were ready to install..


































Time for a bit of a bigger turbo, thanks to Owen Developments, who played with the stock turbo, to achieve just under 500hp!


















And a dual nozzle AEM Water / Methanol injection kit too..










Complimented by the new Carbon ITG intake kit that I still have today.. Looks beautiful!!


















Now it was time for GTI International 2011.. And the car ran ok, but with some problems that we would discover after the event, meant the times were a little slower than expected..

Still the fastest TTRS currently at a 11.61 1/4 mile

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... t=1162.mp4

I had always wanted some nice Recaro Pole position seats in the car, and an opertunity came round that I just couldn't turn down.. The best seats out there in my opinion and look great too!!


























So then it was time for some serious work..

I wanted to future proof the engine for BIG power.. So that meant built internals, and some other tricky bits too.. Non of which were available, so parts from my engine were sent away to the US to be reverse engineered by CP Racing Pistons and Integrated Engineering for the rods!

Ill let the pictures do the talking here..


















































All of that resulted in the following engine spec

* Ported/Flowed/Polished + CC'd Head Work
* Super Finished 2.5T FSI Crank
* 10.0:1 Compression CP +1mm Race Pistons
* Super Finished 'Race' CP wrist pins
* Integrated Engineering Forged Connecting Rods
* ARP Rod Bolts
* Calico Big End Bearings
* ARP Head Stud Conversion

All lovingly put together by the same engine builder responsible for the Skoda UK Boneville World Record car!!.. Also, pretty cool I thought!! 

Im planning to remove the head again, maybe next year at some point to have cams and Vave train kit fitted.. Just to help with being able to flow a little more and rev to 8500+rpm.. Both of which are being developed as we speak based on parts from my engine.

One cool thing about the build is the CC increase due to the head work and overbore..

Stock = 2,480.16cc
JC Engine = 2,541.88+cc

Doesn't sound much but thats over 60cc of extra displacement, which should really help things along!!

And now its time for something new..

Visited APR UK to test fit this little beauty!!..


















































So thats it for now.. Ill make sure that I keep this up to date from now on with all progress moving forward..

I for one am really excited about the future of the car, and can't wait to see how she goes with the new mods!!


----------



## brittan

Very interesting thread. Done a few engine builds in my time so always interested to see the inside details.

Will that "little beauty" actually fit between engine and bulkhead? Obviously it does but it looks really, really big. I suppose now that people there are actually taking delivery of their RSs, there will be more and more good stuff coming from the US tuners.


----------



## MINI-TTGuy

Erm, was it not grand at the start lol?


----------



## Mule

Looks good buddy!

Keep up the good work!


----------



## LEO-RS

Good stuff Jonny, impressive project and development so far.

Keep it up, can't wait to see it finished. What's the overall aim? 650hp/1250kg?


----------



## jamman

Find most Mk2s bland in the extreme not this build, great work


----------



## phope

Wow - I knew there was a lot of work done, but when you read it all, it's something else


----------



## caney

stunning mate,vey jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## Mule

Do me a big favour JC....Mirror that APR turbo and manifold.

So it turns the other way.... MUCH better!


----------



## Stormx

I think the best looking mk2 I've ever seen . Top notch


----------



## jays_225

one of the best mk2s i have seen if you ever wanna give it away i got first dibs


----------



## hugy

MINI-TTGuy said:


> Erm, was it not grand at the start lol?


 :-o wash you mouth out with soap


----------



## hugy

Thats just stunning Jonny.
But I'm afaid the tech stuff goes right over my head.
What are those beautiful summer wheels you've got?


----------



## TTS_illa

serious...nice 8)


----------



## bigsyd

Great post m8 and good to see some of my old QS parts in such an awesome motor 8) 8) 8)


----------



## vwcheung

AWESOME mate


----------



## jonnyc

brittan said:


> Very interesting thread. Done a few engine builds in my time so always interested to see the inside details.
> 
> Will that "little beauty" actually fit between engine and bulkhead? Obviously it does but it looks really, really big. I suppose now that people there are actually taking delivery of their RSs, there will be more and more good stuff coming from the US tuners.


US tuners will be raising the bar in terms of the tuning that's for certain.. And for fitment, yep, I have seen some of the CAD models and there extremely impressive!.. I'll post them up tomorrow when I get a chance 



Mitchy said:


> Good stuff Jonny, impressive project and development so far.
> 
> Keep it up, can't wait to see it finished. What's the overall aim? 650hp/1250kg?


Something like that would be achievable I think.. I really believe the car will be a total weapon with those vitals.. As it was most recently, with around 500hp and 1450kg it was FAST so with another 150hp and 200kg less.. Hmmmmm haha..



jamman said:


> Find most Mk2s bland in the extreme not this build, great work


Thanks mate.. Much more to come.. I actually had forgotten what I had done to the car almost until tonight when I pulled together this thread 



phope said:


> Wow - I knew there was a lot of work done, but when you read it all, it's something else


Thought the same haha.. So many things i'd done and almost forgotten about!



caney said:


> stunning mate,vey jealous :mrgreen:


Thanks mate.. See you at Pod soon??



Mule said:


> Do me a big favour JC....Mirror that APR turbo and manifold.
> 
> So it turns the other way.... MUCH better!


Only in terms of heat management though surely?.. Could be interesting but for a bolt on application it wouldn't really be feasible due to having to basically redesign the whole boost tract and how it's all routed.. Plus exhaust too..

One of the really cool things about this kit is that, if you choose, you will be able to retain your stock intercooler, intake and downpipe back exhaust.. So super stealthy too!

I'll be changing off of that lot but some who like to keep things OEM will like that option..

In terms of heat management, the manifold being inconel will help.. But also, I'll be ceramic coating most of the parts too 



grix said:


> I think the best looking mk2 I've ever seen . Top notch


Cheers 



jays_225 said:


> one of the best mk2s i have seen if you ever wanna give it away i got first dibs


Haha, thanks mate but I doubt I'll probably be looking to sell for a long time.. Had the car for getting on to two years now and with the plans I have, it will most probably be two more at least! 



hugy said:


> MINI-TTGuy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Erm, was it not grand at the start lol?
> 
> 
> 
> :-o wash you mouth out with soap
Click to expand...

Haha.. Kinda what I was thinking.. Your right though, a stock RS is a lovely car.. But I saw it as a base and could have never kept the thing standard for long 

The summer wheels were Team Dynamics Imolas finished in Satin Black.. 19x8.5 ET35 .. Took about 3months to be made.. Looked great!.. They are actually on a 700+HP Leon Cupra in Denmark now!!!



TTS_illa said:


> serious...nice 8)


Cheers  Keep checking back for updates..



bigsyd said:


> Great post m8 and good to see some of my old QS parts in such an awesome motor 8) 8) 8)


Thanks mate!! Love the seats.. Have some more plans for them but I totally love them.. Compliment the interior perfectly 



vwcheung said:


> AWESOME mate


Cheers.. Catch up at an event at some point no doubt!


----------



## Joelc

Apologies to those more knowledgeable than me which is likely everyone here but as a new TTRS owner and new cars as a hobby I would appreciate any insight that can be shared on any of the following;

1. Where does on start because each mod I read was very desirable and interesting...the number of ways to change the car [i.e. cosmetics interior and exterior, the brakes, the engine, the exhaust, etc.] confuses the situations...the knowledge needed is a little daunting to someone like me...

That said, I really do like the PIAA Xenon bulbs...what is involved in this upgrade in terms of cost, parts, etc.

2. What are we talking in terms of cost not specifically this build but for someone new to mods...this will likely be the stumbling block as I already have one major hobby -- one cinema with a custom engineered room -- and added a second costly hobby might not go down very well...

3. How long do you guys keep your cars and what do you do when it is time to move / shift them...is it like my home cinema that the dollars lost are simply part of the hobby and the fun...

Anyways, sorry for taking this off topic but this is incredible and would love to go down this route particularly since I love the stealth look...

Thanks,

Joel

PS. I also fear sourcing competent people to do the work as I am now struggling to even find someone to enable the full SDS capability in my RNS-E even though I live in a city of 5 million people...

PPS. I should point out -- to avoid any confusion -- I am NOT asking Jonny how much his build costs [other than the lights] but rather am inquiring in general terms what is involved in modifying a car recognizing that I am a novice who can easily get hooked on this.


----------



## talk-torque

I'm seriously impressed by the extent and the quality of these mods Jonny, and also surprised to have got so far into the thread before anyone asked about money! I know it's a bit rude, perhaps, but, as Kevin McCloud says at the end of every Grand Designs programme, Have you any idea what it's cost you, so far? Some of that kit looks mega, mega expensive!


----------



## mrdemon

Joelc said:


> Apologies to those more knowledgeable than me which is likely everyone here but as a new TTRS owner and new cars as a hobby I would appreciate any insight that can be shared on any of the following;
> 
> 1. Where does on start because each mod I read was very desirable and interesting...the number of ways to change the car [i.e. cosmetics interior and exterior, the brakes, the engine, the exhaust, etc.] confuses the situations...the knowledge needed is a little daunting to someone like me...
> 
> That said, I really do like the PIAA Xenon bulbs...what is involved in this upgrade in terms of cost, parts, etc.
> 
> 2. What are we talking in terms of cost not specifically this build but for someone new to mods...this will likely be the stumbling block as I already have one major hobby -- one cinema with a custom engineered room -- and added a second costly hobby might not go down very well...
> 
> 3. How long do you guys keep your cars and what do you do when it is time to move / shift them...is it like my home cinema that the dollars lost are simply part of the hobby and the fun...
> 
> Anyways, sorry for taking this off topic but this is incredible and would love to go down this route particularly since I love the stealth look...
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Joel
> 
> PS. I also fear sourcing competent people to do the work as I am now struggling to even find someone to enable the full SDS capability in my RNS-E even though I live in a city of 5 million people...
> 
> PPS. I should point out -- to avoid any confusion -- I am NOT asking Jonny how much his build costs [other than the lights] but rather am inquiring in general terms what is involved in modifying a car recognizing that I am a novice who can easily get hooked on this.


Skys the limit for any tuning, I always like to keep below 5k and put money to my next car as I change often.
Cars also a hobby but I get board of the car so keep mods to a normal level.

best things for the TTRS out the box are.
1: 2nd CAT delete
2: Tyres, if it now comes with Toyo's
3: H &R ARB's
4: A good geo
5: a remap
6: pannel filter
7: Lower front bushes and engine mount bush.
8: RS29 pads

after that
9: IC
10: Full decat exhaust system
11: Lightweight battery
12: light weight wheels
13: better disks
14: stage 2 map.
14b: Haldex sport controler

then
15: light weight seats
16: rear seat delete

then 
17: stage 3 500BHp Hybrid loba turbo
18: Wmi

then
19: Stage 4 Turbo in manafold and engine rebuild.
20: Carbon lighter parts

Jonny's car going to be epic, I think we all now know this, weight is going to be the biggest issue as that's neither cheap or easy on a car which in it's class as already quite light for a 4wd car.


----------



## LEO-RS

talk-torque said:


> I'm seriously impressed by the extent and the quality of these mods Jonny, and also surprised to have got so far into the thread before anyone asked about money! I know it's a bit rude, perhaps, but, as Kevin McCloud says at the end of every Grand Designs programme, Have you any idea what it's cost you, so far? Some of that kit looks mega, mega expensive!


Probably not as much as you would think.

Jonny's car has been a development test mule for a lot of these parts. More often than not, parts/services are offered heavily discounted or even free in some cases. Jonny also has a lot of motorsport contacts and a connection with his tuner which is always handy. I doubt he pays £80ph labour rates or full mapping costs :wink: For anyone else to copy Jonny paying full retail, the costs would be substantial, probably £20k+

The above is only me thinking out loud, I have no idea if Jonny has paid full retail on every item on his car but I would be extremely surprised had he had. When you look at it like that, he's the sensible 1 for getting in their first and testing these products.

Jonny, apologies if any of that is wrong but I've been there a couple of times myself as a testmule and Ive used that to my advantage when it comes to cost.

As to the lights, I believe at the time Jonny said they were expensive? Something like £750 if memory serves me right?


----------



## hugy

Jonny,
how much would it cost for a set of those Imolas in 19x9 et 46?
and how long ?


----------



## W7 PMC

Awesome Jonny. That's one hell of a project


----------



## Charlie

Very nice indeed, I am most envious 

Charlie


----------



## jamman

Mitchy said:


> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously impressed by the extent and the quality of these mods Jonny, and also surprised to have got so far into the thread before anyone asked about money! I know it's a bit rude, perhaps, but, as Kevin McCloud says at the end of every Grand Designs programme, Have you any idea what it's cost you, so far? Some of that kit looks mega, mega expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not as much as you would think.
> 
> Jonny's car has been a development test mule for a lot of these parts. More often than not, parts/services are offered heavily discounted or even free in some cases. Jonny also has a lot of motorsport contacts and a connection with his tuner which is always handy. I doubt he pays £80ph labour rates or full mapping costs :wink: For anyone else to copy Jonny paying full retail, the costs would be substantial, probably £20k+
> 
> The above is only me thinking out loud, I have no idea if Jonny has paid full retail on every item on his car but I would be extremely surprised had he had. When you look at it like that, he's the sensible 1 for getting in their first and testing these products.
> 
> Jonny, apologies if any of that is wrong but I've been there a couple of times myself as a testmule and Ive used that to my advantage when it comes to cost.
> 
> As to the lights, I believe at the time Jonny said they were expensive? Something like £750 if memory serves me right?
Click to expand...

How rude can you be !

Let the OP answer the question if he wants who are you to conjecture what he has or has not paid  :evil:


----------



## LEO-RS

jamman said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> talk-torque said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm seriously impressed by the extent and the quality of these mods Jonny, and also surprised to have got so far into the thread before anyone asked about money! I know it's a bit rude, perhaps, but, as Kevin McCloud says at the end of every Grand Designs programme, Have you any idea what it's cost you, so far? Some of that kit looks mega, mega expensive!
> 
> 
> 
> Probably not as much as you would think.
> 
> Jonny's car has been a development test mule for a lot of these parts. More often than not, parts/services are offered heavily discounted or even free in some cases. Jonny also has a lot of motorsport contacts and a connection with his tuner which is always handy. I doubt he pays £80ph labour rates or full mapping costs :wink: For anyone else to copy Jonny paying full retail, the costs would be substantial, probably £20k+
> 
> The above is only me thinking out loud, I have no idea if Jonny has paid full retail on every item on his car but I would be extremely surprised had he had. When you look at it like that, he's the sensible 1 for getting in their first and testing these products.
> 
> Jonny, apologies if any of that is wrong but I've been there a couple of times myself as a testmule and Ive used that to my advantage when it comes to cost.
> 
> As to the lights, I believe at the time Jonny said they were expensive? Something like £750 if memory serves me right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> How rude can you be !
> 
> Let the OP answer the question if he wants who are you to conjecture what he has or has not paid  :evil:
Click to expand...

Good god, you dont half jump on every post I make. Seriously bud, it's getting freaky now. Get yourself a life and hop along back to the Mk1 section, there's a good boy :-*

Testmule on products = discount, just common sense my friend, happens in all walks of life when testing and marketing products. The first generally reaps the rewards of not having to pay full retail price, I've been there and done it myself (It's the clever cookie approach :wink: ) A question was asked about costs, I guessed about £20k full retail. I doubt Jonny will take offence at my post (he's not anal) it's just stating the blindingly obvious.

Sit down and calm yourself, you'll be getting a name for yourself as my online stalker. Anyway, this is an informative thread so lets not degenerate it into a bitching session. If you have a problem with me and want to bitch then there's the PM function to vent your anger, you're welcome to use that.

Back on topic.


----------



## vwcheung

Skys the limit for any tuning, I always like to keep below 5k and put money to my next car as I change often.
Cars also a hobby but I get board of the car so keep mods to a normal level.

best things for the TTRS out the box are.
1: 2nd CAT delete
2: Tyres, if it now comes with Toyo's
3: H &R ARB's
4: A good geo
5: a remap
6: pannel filter
7: Lower front bushes and engine mount bush.
8: RS29 pads

after that
9: IC
10: Full decat exhaust system
11: Lightweight battery
12: light weight wheels
13: better disks
14: stage 2 map.
14b: Haldex sport controler

then
15: light weight seats
16: rear seat delete

then 
17: stage 3 500BHp Hybrid loba turbo
18: Wmi

then
19: Stage 4 Turbo in manafold and engine rebuild.
20: Carbon lighter parts

Jonny's car going to be epic, I think we all now know this, weight is going to be the biggest issue as that's neither cheap or easy on a car which in it's class as already quite light for a 4wd car.[/quote]

all sounds logical, how about lowering, eg would just springs be acceptable?


----------



## mrdemon

I forgot to add coil overs to the list 

I would not just fit springs myself, each to their own again, as I know some have.
I think the standard ride is pretty well spot on for the road, and If i were changing to full Coilovers I would want a true 3 way ajustable set up.


----------



## MrHooky

Pretty sure I had the good fortune of seeing this car at Revo HQ back in Sept when I had my humble MKI remapped. Don't normally like heavily modded cars but it looked stunning. The 'frozen' grey really suits the car.

Impressive build, don't really understand much of the technical stuff but love reading it!


----------



## jonnyc

MrHooky said:


> Pretty sure I had the good fortune of seeing this car at Revo HQ back in Sept when I had my humble MKI remapped. Don't normally like heavily modded cars but it looked stunning. The 'frozen' grey really suits the car.
> 
> Impressive build, don't really understand much of the technical stuff but love reading it!


Thanks mate.. And yes, that will have been mine.. :roll:


----------



## jonnyc

*Update..*

Got around to the test fit of the SLA pieces today.. Everything seems good which means things should start happening fairly quickly now!!..

Firstly, a comparisson photo.. OEM Manifold/Turbo vs. APR Stage III Manifold/Turbo


















Next up.. You can see just how tight things are with the stock turbo..










Interestingly, the new manifold and turbo, although far more capable, seem to be almost no larger in size, and there seems to be plenty of room to spare.. (I think this means BIGGER turbo APR) hehe..










And now.. Just some more pics.. Will look so cool once all the final parts are installed!!!


























Thats about it for now.. Next up, the OEM turbo will be re installed while parts get cast..

Once all the parts are ready, then the car will be back in, to have the first real prototypes installed, and shortly after.. Ill get to see how she goes with the new hardware and software installed!!

Can't wait!!!!


----------



## jonnyc

Just a few more pics..

Manifold being worked on the CNC..










Some more SLA parts..










And it's starting to look like its coming together now!!..


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## jonnyc

Hey..

Expecting to get some more pics of the APR Stage III SLA Kit install soon.. All looks good and everything seems to be on schedule in terms of having the car ready for the 30-130 day coming up on the second weekend of March at Marham! Should be great!!..

Some more plans for the exterior too.. Just getting a final plan together for that to get the 2012 'look' just how I want it.. 

As soon as I have the pics ill get them straight up online..


----------



## PhasedNeutron

Fantastic. I would be happy with just the Lamborghini brake set up, let alone all the rest. [ Like ]


----------



## TTS_illa

> Then it was back to the appearance a little.. So time for some arch mods to make way for some H&R Coils and some 15/20mm spacers front and rear!!


I would really like to know what you did on the arches to make it possible to get away with fitting 15/20mm spacers.

Would you mind letting me know how you did it? As I'm very interested in getting the stance on mine a bit wider..... 

Going to be fitting H&R's for a 30mm drop soon too......cheers


----------



## jonnyc

PhasedNeutron said:


> Fantastic. I would be happy with just the Lamborghini brake set up, let alone all the rest. [ Like ]


Thanks mate.. Its certainly coming together now!! It does feel like its been a long haul but I love this part, the development and the engineering is great fun for me too!



TTS_illa said:


> I would really like to know what you did on the arches to make it possible to get away with fitting 15/20mm spacers.
> 
> Would you mind letting me know how you did it? As I'm very interested in getting the stance on mine a bit wider.....
> 
> Going to be fitting H&R's for a 30mm drop soon too......cheers


The arches at the rear were cut away on the inside as much as possible.. And the same at the front.. And then the arches were pulled (by hand) out away from the body of the car.. They have not been 'rolled' but this gave me another 5-8mm of clearance over stock..

It would be possible to go way way further too but all I wanted to do was install the wheels/tyre combo that I had bought, and be able to drive hard (without any rubbing) .. Bare in mind that the car is also lowered about 70mm over stock and its pretty impressive that so little work yields such good results to be honest..


----------



## jonnyc

*Update..*

Ok guys.. Some more pics to take a look over..

Pretty much all of the SLA pieces installed, including some nice images of the SLA oil hard lines, all OEM quality for best performance and reliability!


















And check this out.. Nice 3.5" v-band divorced waste gate downturn.. All build up in CAD and flow tested using CFD software!!..










Now all of the fitment has been checked with the SLA pieces the parts will all now go to be cast for the first two prototype kits to be installed.. One on the APR US car and the other on mine!! Feel pretty lucky if I'm honest to be getting my hands on this so early!!

Its really feeling its getting close now.. And I'm getting EXCITTEEEEDDDD!!

For all others out there.. This is how it SHOULD be done


----------



## Bikerz

Love this! Great little read.


----------



## TTS_illa

> The arches at the rear were cut away on the inside as much as possible.. And the same at the front.. And then the arches were pulled (by hand) out away from the body of the car.. They have not been 'rolled' but this gave me another 5-8mm of clearance over stock..
> 
> It would be possible to go way way further too but all I wanted to do was install the wheels/tyre combo that I had bought, and be able to drive hard (without any rubbing) .. Bare in mind that the car is also lowered about 70mm over stock and its pretty impressive that so little work yields such good results to be honest..


Thanks for that Jonny 8)

You've got to get that in a round of time attack....


----------



## Hadaak

jonnyc said:


> Now the exhaust is totally catless, and no silencers.. Looks pretty cool, and sounded insane!!!


JC you're insane  and you should pay me copyright for this


----------



## JETLAG

This is one awesome build! Absolutely LOVE the car!!!

8)


----------



## TTfreak330

Hadaak said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the exhaust is totally catless, and no silencers.. Looks pretty cool, and sounded insane!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JC you're insane  and you should pay me copyright for this
Click to expand...

This is the nicest rs ive ever seen!damn!

Do you have a soundfile four this white tt with no catback? I curius.

Grtz


----------



## Hadaak

TTfreak330 said:


> Do you have a soundfile four this white tt with no catback? I curius.
> 
> Grtz


Wouldn't want to hijack JC's thread here but here you are:

http://www.********.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=148642

http://www.********.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=156652


----------



## jonnyc

Cheers guys!!

And you should see my new exhaust!! Its one of the most porno things I have ever seen that is about to be installed on a car


----------



## jonnyc

Car took a little trip to AST this morning to have some rather special dampers made..

Should have it back in 3 days or so, I'll be sure to get some pics and info up as soon as possible with some initial impressions too!!


----------



## caney

jonnyc said:


> Car took a little trip to AST this morning to have some rather special dampers made..
> 
> Should have it back in 3 days or so, I'll be sure to get some pics and info up as soon as possible with some initial impressions too!!


Bloody hell mate,i reckon you could of bought another ttrs with what you've spent already  fair play gonna be awesome :mrgreen:


----------



## jonnyc

Carbon brakes next  haha..


----------



## caney

jonnyc said:


> Carbon brakes next  haha..


Stop stop i can't take anymore :mrgreen:


----------



## jonnyc

Pod any time soon??.. Need to have a nosey around your car and see it go..


----------



## andy3.6tt

Hi Jonny,
Any further news on the APR Stage 3? the kit looks amazing..


----------



## caney

jonnyc said:


> Pod any time soon??.. Need to have a nosey around your car and see it go..


Possibly in march on the sturday before the fast car event on the sunday ,there's a tt gathering on the saturday! If you're doing any testing at brunters let us know as i'm thinking of booking an hour their to do a bit of testing myself soon


----------



## TTRS_500

Im down for the pod


----------



## V6RUL

Im hoping she is ready soon Jonny so we can see her at the Pod..
Steve


----------



## TT-REX

moar


----------



## mrdemon

TT-REX said:


> moar


 ?


----------



## jonnyc

andy3.6tt said:


> Hi Jonny,
> Any further news on the APR Stage 3? the kit looks amazing..


Well, if all goes to plan then the first prototype kit should be installed on my car the first week of March. Really looking forward to how the car will perform!! Fitment shouldn't take more than a day or so due to the design of the kit, so hopefully once installed, it shouldn't be long until I will be able to take my first drive to see how it feels..

Some different turbo specs have been discussed but that will be part of the testing phase to arrive at the best solution.. All exciting stuff!



caney said:


> Possibly in march on the sturday before the fast car event on the sunday ,there's a tt gathering on the saturday! If you're doing any testing at brunters let us know as i'm thinking of booking an hour their to do a bit of testing myself soon


Cool, well, as soon as mine is up and running then I'm sure that ill be wanting to do some testing in it.. Probably at Bruntingthorpe first before I take it to Pod etc.. Ill let you know if I'm planning anything soon! 



TTRS_500 said:


> Im down for the pod


Was thinking about how yours will get on now.. 11's for sure I think 



V6RUL said:


> Im hoping she is ready soon Jonny so we can see her at the Pod..
> Steve


Yep me too mate.. Will be interesting to see how the car performs! I expect the first 330ft will be fairly similar to before with the hybrid turbo but after that the extra torque, efficiency and power will come into its own..

I think a 10.xx 1/4 mile run @ 130+mph would sound pretty good..


----------



## conneem

jonnyc said:


> I think a 10.xx 1/4 mile run @ 130+mph would sound pretty good..


----------



## jonnyc

So you guessed the new 'look' of the car then.. Oh well :roll:


----------



## jonnyc

*Update..*

Hey all..

Ok, so things are moving forwards pretty nicely now! Nice big update with a load of pretty pictures..

Probably easiest if I take it step by step as there are quite a few pieces that have suddenly popped up!

First of all, and one of my favourite pieces so far!!

*Cast Inconel turbo downturn*

Featuring 3.5" V-Band connection to the down pipe, and a divorced wastegate design.. All designed using CFD, so it works too!!


































Just check out the flow inside of that thing!!.. Such a nice little piece of engineering!!..

Moving onto the..

*3.5 to twin 2.5" V-Band Downpipes*

The design principal is pretty cool.. The design means that this down pipe will mate up to the stock cat back exhaust system, meaning that it would be possible to retain the stock Audi exhaust system for stealth! Or.. install a nice APR RSC exhaust system!..










You can see the large diameter 3.5" V-Band in this pic which then nicely forms into twin 2.5" diameter pipe work to mate up to the stock twins that run down the length of the car..

And now a few pics of the development of the downpipe as it was built up..


































And now all welded up with the flex-joints in place..


















For the eagle eyed out there.. You will notice that the two Lambda sensors are situated very close together.. This is due to the first pre-cat being deleted with this turbo kit.. Obviously then relying on the two cats further downstream for emissions.. Or a full cat delete like ill be going for!!

And last up..

*Cast Aluminium Turbo Intake pipe*

Again, first designed in CAD, produced in rapid prototype and now finally cast up..










As with the downpipe design, the turbo intake pipe will allow for fitment with the stock Audi TTRS Intake system.. Meaning that ALL aftermarket intake systems will work with this kit..

The design is beautiful, again all flow tested using CFD software, making the transition from 3" at the intake entry, to the 4" turbo inlet..

Just another cheeky pic too..










Ok, so thats about it for now.. Getting very close! And everything so far is way surpassing my expectations! This is going to be goooood! Can't wait to have my first drive of the car and see/feel/hear what this will all add up to..

I think you'll all agree that the engineering and work that has gone into all of this stuff is pretty stunning!!..

Until soon..

Jc


----------



## V6RUL

8)


----------



## jonnyc

*Update..*

Ok guys, so some more info here..

First up, another picture of the SLA parts all together.. (not for any other reason apart from they look cool)










And now for the real cool stuff!!..










And to quote..

_We used the stock intake, stock intercooler, stock internals, stock clutch, stock head, stock cams, stock fuel pump and stock injectors. We were able to crank out 517 whp and 500 wtq (ft-lbs) on this setup, and it's spooling very quickly already. To give an idea of spool, we're past 300 wtq by 3000 rpm's and 400 wtq by 3200 RPM's. Torque just keeps climbing and we've already pushed 550 wtq out of the setup but did not have time to gather all of the data before the conference. Essentially, with all of these stock restrictive and limiting components, the system is spooling quickly and making gobs of power already with more room to go once more parts are installed_

Looks pretty good to me!..

All I'm thinking is that a good intercooler and intake is going to be worth around 30WHP on this set up.. So straight away thats up to 550WHP!!!..

Then once the high flow fuel pump and injectors are installed, this is going to raise the potential of the kit even further!!..

THEN! Just imagine if someone had a flowed head, larger capacity engine and forged internals.. Hmmm... 

To say I'm looking forward to the next few months of development is an understatement!!..

Enjoy!


----------



## jonnyc

Ok, so parts for the APR Stage III kit are being installed for the final fit next week, and the car will be loaded with the map that has been in development on the US TTRS and adapted for UK 99 Octane fuel..

As the US car made 517WHP running pretty much 100% stock hardware (bar the turbo kit) Im expecting some pretty cool numbers but of course, until the fueling upgrades are available that will remain the limit..

I may run some meth through it and see what it will do but for now im just looking forward to getting into the car and seeing how it feels with the APR Stage III kit installed!

Hopefully more to shout about next week, when all being well, I will have my first drive!! 

Unfortunately all that means that I wont be in the car at the 30-130 event this weekend but as soon as the car is running im sure that some testing will be planned and ill see what it can do!!..


----------



## TTsline02

Just caught up on the last few pages as not been on the forum as frequently of late - pushing the boundaries as ever Jonnny, exciting times - looking forward to seeing this at some point later this year.


----------



## mrdemon

to much playing not enough driving lol

as you cannot use that power on the road, it's only events it's good for.

it seems like 2 years wasted imo so far, crap last year at GTi, missing out on the 2012 30-130 event.
Never done a howfast event, no Santa pod events, no Vmax events.

seems a pointless car to have owned the last 2 years so far.

I hope it will all be worth it for you.


----------



## Mule

Maybe APR has blown an engine since it takes forever.....


----------



## jamman

mrdemon said:


> to much playing not enough driving lol
> 
> as you cannot use that power on the road, it's only events it's good for.
> 
> it seems like 2 years wasted imo so far, crap last year at GTi, missing out on the 2012 30-130 event.
> Never done a howfast event, no Santa pod events, no Vmax events.
> 
> seems a pointless car to have owned the last 2 years so far.
> 
> I hope it will all be worth it for you.


Someone is a little bit jealous methinks :lol: :roll:


----------



## caney

jamman said:


> Someone is a little bit jealous methinks :lol: :roll:


he just likes an argument :-* i'd hardly call 0-60 3.2secs,1/4mile 11.6 crap!


----------



## jonnyc

@David..

Thanks for your insight

@Mule..

You wish


----------



## caney

jonnyc said:


> @David..
> 
> Thanks for your insight
> 
> @Mule..
> 
> You wish


not sure why you bother with the TTRS mate when you look at some of the owners who are obviously jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## Mule

I heard it from an APR dealer that I know very well....



Put together with the extra 4-6 weeks it has taken since the parts were on the car, then it makes sense.

I dont care....shit happens, but it better not happen to the kits put on the street 



jonnyc said:


> @David..
> 
> Thanks for your insight
> 
> @Mule..
> 
> You wish


----------



## jamman

Jealousy is a biatch :roll:


----------



## Mule

If that was meant for me, then please... :mrgreen:

You have no idea whats been made to my TTRS and how it performs.....



jamman said:


> Jealousy is a biatch :roll:


----------



## jonnyc

Mule.. Can you please stop spamming my build thread with lies please..

Funny.. You had it in for Revo when I was using them and now I have switched to APR I guess you don't like them either? Lol.. There's a common factor in this isn't there..


----------



## Mule

I have nothing against APR. It was you who flamed them bigtime when Revo was in....

Remember I posted APR power curves with much better torque than your current Revo map and you went ballistic mate.

So I am not the one changing....In fact I could easily swap my current Loba 500+ for the APR kit if it proves itself.

I have everything else mounted on the car, so it would be not problem. 



jonnyc said:


> Mule.. Can you please stop spamming my build thread with lies please..
> 
> Funny.. You had it in for Revo when I was using them and now I have switched to APR I guess you don't like them either? Lol.. There's a common factor in this isn't there..


----------



## jonnyc

Ok, so not really anything to do with my TT but on topic as I was mean to be taking the car to the 30-130 event today at Marham..

This is what I got up to instead..



> So, today I was supposed to be at the MLR 30-130 event at Marham.. Unfortunately my TT wasn't going to be ready in time but I was able to convince APR to let me borrow the now infamous APR Stage 2+ Golf R for the day as a stand in which would let me have some fun on the day..
> 
> So up at the crack of dawn and up to Marham to be told that my passenger details had been lost and so he wasn't on the list, meaning that there was absolutely no way he would be allowed in, so that was that.. Left the venue after a chat with the organisers and decided to give Bruntingthorpe a call to see if I could drive across there and do my own day!!! haha..
> 
> Which got me to here..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So basically thought that I may as well make the most of having the car and luckily we had a V-Box in the car too so was able to do my own testing under controlled conditions! All good..
> 
> Quick run down of the spec..
> 
> Golf R 2.0T FSI - DSG
> APR Stage 2+ Software
> APR HPFP
> VWR Intake system
> Milltek Sports-Cat Turbo back
> Stock Intercooler
> VWR Brakes
> VWR Suspension & Bars
> Team Dynamics Pro Race 1.2
> Gen 4 Haldex Controller
> 
> Road tyres, Shell 99 and a wet track all day..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So heres a little run down of the progress throughout the day!
> 
> The day was extremely wet from at the start, and my first run was to be expected..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not great traction but still not a bad 0-60 time.. What I found interesting however was how slow much the surface water slowed down the car (there was A LOT though)
> 
> I waited a little longer and tried again as the rain was backing off..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Amazing how much difference a little less surface water made!
> 
> So then, I thought that there wasnt really much point trying again until it had stopped raining and once that had happened ran the next lot of runs.. The best of which being..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So a fair bit better but still a ton of wheel spin in first and second gear, so I knew there was more in it..
> 
> Waited as late as I possibly could before the next lot of rain came in, and although the track was still damp, no dry line at all, it was the most dry and grippiest that it had been all day.. Which resulted in the following!..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Launch felt just perfect, a little wheel spin in first gear due to track being wet and then hooked perfectly in second.. I think it actually helped a little as with the stock DSG software the car does bog on a grippy surface such as Santa Pod.. And also, almost no water on the track really so the car wasnt being held back in that sense..
> 
> So I was pretty pleased with that to say the least! Again, I can't stress that this is by far the fastest and most tractable 2.0T FSI that I have ever driven and these latest times show the performance pretty nicely!!..
> 
> Really a shame that I wasn't able to run the car at Marham today and have a direct comparison but maybe next time..
> 
> I think its important to note that these times are probably more representative of the true day-to-day performance of the car when compared to times at Santa Pod, due to the fact that I was able to make sure the car was nice and cool before each run, no queuing up and also on a non prepped surface meaning that the terminal speeds are not effected by excessive resistance.. (this if anything showed how much difference that makes)
> 
> All in all it ended up being a great day and just can't wait for the car to be installed with the APR Intercooler and RSC Exhaust which should open it up even more!.. When thats done I have nominated myself for a trip to Pod with the car to back things up and hopefully run an 11 second 1/4 mile on a stock K04 2.0T FSI.. (in the dry this time) haha..


----------



## V6RUL

Nice post and best use of a miserable day.
Try the slower manual version next time hey.. :roll: 
Steve


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## Mule

There will be a kit available soon with exactly that...



R5T said:


> I still say the turbo could and should be developed the other way around.


----------



## jonnyc

R5T said:


> I still say the turbo could and should be developed the other way around.


Brilliant



Mule said:


> There will be a kit available soon with exactly that...


So you really do believe anything people tell you lol..

:roll: If you think the orientation of the turbo will define what makes a BT TTRS kit worth having your both sorely mistaken..


----------



## caney

thats some quick times!what power is that kicking out?


----------



## jonnyc

caney said:


> thats some quick times!what power is that kicking out?


I believe it recently dyno'd just over 350bhp on Awesome's RR.. Don't quote me on that though 

Certainly out performs what the numbers suggest, which has always been my point really in terms of chasing dyno figures etc..


----------



## caney

jonnyc said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats some quick times!what power is that kicking out?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it recently dyno'd just over 350bhp on Awesome's RR.. Don't quote me on that though
> 
> Certainly out performs what the numbers suggest, which has always been my point really in terms of chasing dyno figures etc..
Click to expand...

incredible just incredible


----------



## jonnyc

caney said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> thats some quick times!what power is that kicking out?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it recently dyno'd just over 350bhp on Awesome's RR.. Don't quote me on that though
> 
> Certainly out performs what the numbers suggest, which has always been my point really in terms of chasing dyno figures etc..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> incredible just incredible
Click to expand...

Dread to think what it would do with a Stage III or IV kit installed lol!!.. 10's no doubt..


----------



## jonnyc

Parts are here in the UK and will be installed next week.. 

Just some pics really (rude not to) .. The quality of the parts when you have them in your hands is just stunning!!

*Turbo Manifold*


























*Turbo Intake Pipe*


































*Exhaust Downturn*


























*Garrett GTX Turbo*


----------



## caney

jonnyc said:


> Parts are here in the UK and will be installed next week..
> 
> Just some pics really (rude not to) .. The quality of the parts when you have them in your hands is just stunning!!
> 
> *Turbo Manifold*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Turbo Intake Pipe*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Exhaust Downturn*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Garrett GTX Turbo*


Awaits the "looks like a restriction in the pipework,manifold will crack posts" :lol:


----------



## jonnyc

caney said:


> Awaits the "looks like a restriction in the pipework,manifold will crack posts" :lol:


I find myself hitting the 'Post' button with gritted teeth these days in anticipation of what BS will be made up next lol!!.. :lol:


----------



## robokn

Wrong colour :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Holy shit - 0-60 in 3.5 seconds.
Thats pretty special.


----------



## caney

Matt B said:


> Holy shit - 0-60 in 3.5 seconds.
> Thats pretty special.


Similar power to yours but about a second quicker,got to love the stronic box


----------



## vwcheung

Jonny time you posted your awesome video up?


----------



## jonnyc

vwcheung said:


> Jonny time you posted your awesome video up?


Which one? Lol..


----------



## vwcheung

jonnyc said:


> vwcheung said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny time you posted your awesome video up?
> 
> 
> 
> Which one? Lol..
Click to expand...

come on ! mate it was quality ! :mrgreen:


----------



## jonnyc

Most recent speedo vid?? Genuinely don't know which you mean


----------



## vwcheung

jonnyc said:


> Most recent speedo vid?? Genuinely don't know which you mean


this one Bud!


----------



## Matt B

Lol, Paul Drayson used to be my boss too - Sort of. When he owned Powderject pharmaceuticals.

Great footage and nice move to get rid of the helmet hair :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## talk-torque

Young and brave! 8)

Nice viewing. Looks like a lovely car to race.


----------



## caney

vwcheung said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Most recent speedo vid?? Genuinely don't know which you mean
> 
> 
> 
> this one Bud!
Click to expand...

wow,great driving Jonny [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## bennyc767

what a journey. awesome car, love it.


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## jonnyc

I'll be trying them all..


----------



## Bikerz

jonnyc said:


> I'll be trying them all..


Its a hard life! :lol:


----------



## V6RUL

Can't have somebody else on a GT35.. It won't be fair..
Steve


----------



## Bikerz

V6RUL said:


> Can't have somebody else on a GT35.. It won't be fair..
> Steve


Some of us dont need somthing that big and heavy to go fast so its fine by me :wink:


----------



## jonnyc

Hey all..

Just a quick one to show a few pics of my new exhaust which has been custom made for my by Scorpion..

Spec is as follows..

* Super thin gauge Titanium
* 3.5" Downpipe
* 3" Centre pipe
* 2x 2.5" Split
* 1x Titanium Race Silencer
* 1x Valved Straight Pipe

And a few pics (lots more on the way)


























The quality is just unbelievable!!.. And the most amazing thing.. The WHOLE exhaust system weights 5.85kg!! Lol..

Should sound incredible and compliment the new APR Stage III kit nicely!..

More pics of the exhaust and loads more cool stuff coming soon!..


----------



## phope

8)


----------



## brittan

TIG sex. 8)

Sound clip please when it's fitted.


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## V6RUL

Path of least resistance
Steve


----------



## mrdemon

Will prob stop you attending any normal track events.

Was looking forward to a how fast time at Bedworth, but I doubt it will pass the noise limits.


----------



## robokn

The price is a bit of a stumbling block 2k plus


----------



## jonnyc

mrdemon said:


> Will prob stop you attending any normal track events.
> 
> Was looking forward to a how fast time at Bedworth, but I doubt it will pass the noise limits.


Static test I doubt there will be an issue and i thought the noise limit was 105db??

Even so, I have another exhaust coming too.. Don't worry, I'll be there..


----------



## jonnyc

robokn said:


> The price is a bit of a stumbling block 2k plus


I think it's a little more than that but for a full Titanium exhaust made to this level of quality Scorpion are seriously competitive on price..

I spoke to a few companies about doing something and the lead time, willingness and price were just insane..

Scorpion have done an amazing job here and were a pleasure to work with too..


----------



## LEO-RS

Jonny, I have held the record coming on 2 months now mate. Time to pull the finger out, 2nd place sucks ;-)

Ps.... When do you think it will be ready and doing 10's at SP? Next couple of months?


----------



## mrdemon

jonnyc said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will prob stop you attending any normal track events.
> 
> Was looking forward to a how fast time at Bedworth, but I doubt it will pass the noise limits.
> 
> 
> 
> Static test I doubt there will be an issue and i thought the noise limit was 105db??
> 
> Even so, I have another exhaust coming too.. Don't worry, I'll be there..
Click to expand...

it only a 101 static and a very low 87 drive by.


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy said:


> Jonny, I have held the record coming on 2 months now mate. Time to pull the finger out, 2nd place sucks ;-)
> 
> Ps.... When do you think it will be ready and doing 10's at SP? Next couple of months?


Haha.. Let's see!!.. Certainly will be giving it a go!.. The question is, when will you be coming to Santa Pod?


----------



## jonnyc

mrdemon said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will prob stop you attending any normal track events.
> 
> Was looking forward to a how fast time at Bedworth, but I doubt it will pass the noise limits.
> 
> 
> 
> Static test I doubt there will be an issue and i thought the noise limit was 105db??
> 
> Even so, I have another exhaust coming too.. Don't worry, I'll be there..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> it only a 101 static and a very low 87 drive by.
Click to expand...

Wow, that is low.. Hmm, well, I'm pretty sure it will pass the static test with the valve closed and I'll just run the one lap for a time in the last session


----------



## LEO-RS

Will have a look at the schedule, check the diary and hope to get down to SP before the summer kicks in. A friend of mine with his SC RS4 run 11.9 a couple of months back at Crail and last week managed an 11.42 at SP with much better traction. I hope this translates the same for me as I'm certain my car can do better than a 1.74 60ft. We'll see.

Keep us updated Jonny, 10's coming this year, your hybrid keeps going through my mind just to keep the pressure on you when you do eventually crack my time


----------



## caney

Can't wait to see your car at inters this year,I reckon yours could be the surprise package and compete with the usual stripped out semi drag cars! Must admit to being a teeny weeny bit jealous :mrgreen:


----------



## LEO-RS

You just bought a B8 S4 Steve? 3.0TFSI DSG?


----------



## christurbo

jonnyc said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will prob stop you attending any normal track events.
> 
> Was looking forward to a how fast time at Bedworth, but I doubt it will pass the noise limits.
> 
> 
> 
> Static test I doubt there will be an issue and i thought the noise limit was 105db??
> 
> Even so, I have another exhaust coming too.. Don't worry, I'll be there..
Click to expand...

Couldn't you have got them to design a 'bung' for track days? I had a Spoon N1 in a CTR and a Yozzasport Ragnotti exhaust in a Clio [both tracked out] and each of these had a bung for my track days. Statics are not the problem usually its the drive by tests.


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy said:


> Will have a look at the schedule, check the diary and hope to get down to SP before the summer kicks in. A friend of mine with his SC RS4 run 11.9 a couple of months back at Crail and last week managed an 11.42 at SP with much better traction. I hope this translates the same for me as I'm certain my car can do better than a 1.74 60ft. We'll see.
> 
> Keep us updated Jonny, 10's coming this year, your hybrid keeps going through my mind just to keep the pressure on you when you do eventually crack my time


Would be great if you can make it.. Give us plenty of notice of a date that your thinking of and I'll do my best to come down for some side by side vids etc.. Need to make some use of my GoPro! Haha..

As for the hybrid.. The offer stands!!??


----------



## jonnyc

caney said:


> Can't wait to see your car at inters this year,I reckon yours could be the surprise package and compete with the usual stripped out semi drag cars! Must admit to being a teeny weeny bit jealous :mrgreen:


That's kind of what I'm hoping for to be honest.. I'm yet to see anyone drive to the event and play with the big boy cars, I think that would just be funny to do that.. Certainly throwing everything at it! This will be my 3rd GTi International with the RS too! Old girl..


----------



## jonnyc

christurbo said:


> Couldn't you have got them to design a 'bung' for track days? I had a Spoon N1 in a CTR and a Yozzasport Ragnotti exhaust in a Clio [both tracked out] and each of these had a bung for my track days. Statics are not the problem usually its the drive by tests.


The idea behind the Valved system is that it will work perfectly for the road, which is what the car is used for.. I have never done a track day in my own car so really that wasn't the consideration..

Plus, the exhaust hasn't gone anywhere near a car yet so no one knows how loud it's going to be! We may be surprised!..


----------



## Mule

:lol:

Good answer. But dont take it away from what its all about....your BT kit build!

Alot of us are wondering why its taking so long....anything wrong??

By the way mate....I am somebody thats holding you against all your promises....which unfortunately seems to be quite a job.... 

In the beginning of january...http://vagoc.co.uk/vb/showthread.php?t=10114 it all began.

In the middle of feb. all parts were just about ready....now 2 mths later nothing is running and the kit is not on your car yet...

Now tell us whats happening? Why the delays? As it seems the only thing missing is the software....and since Pov' is running APR S2, then it should be a piece of cake....

So again Jonny....we're waiting. Keep us updated....Well I am but the rest....they are waiting!


----------



## jonnyc

I come on here in my spare time for a bit of fun to share my car build and that's about it..

If you hadn't acted like a total idiot on the VagOc forum you wouldn't have been banned and would be able to access the answer that I posted earlier today where I said that the turbo kit is being installed on my car this week along with suspension and a few other bits and bobs..

The hold up has been due to me being away busy with racing, and having other commitments, that's it..

You dismissed this kit fairly openly recently on this forum, saying it was 'a flawed design' so why the sudden interest and rush for updates when you have no intention of doing anything other than looking at pictures of it online?

I find you totally rude and obnoxious and I think its a shame your still allowed to even log on to this forum


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## Mule

I just love that cover!!

Very very good idea!


----------



## VSPURS

I'm looking forward to seeing this run at Inters as the Mk1 has been developed to death and its time for someone to really push the boundaries of the RS!

I'll hopefully run a few decent times on the Sunday and so I'm looking forward to seeing how far behind my no launch control, 4 pot 12 year old will get on in comparison!

Fingers crossed for the weather too.


----------



## jonnyc

Wheyyy..


----------



## VSPURS

jonnyc said:


> Wheyyy..


Full steam ahead for some un-interrupted updates then!


----------



## jonnyc

VSPURS said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wheyyy..
> 
> 
> 
> Full steam ahead for some un-interrupted updates then!
Click to expand...

Which is all I wanted from the start really anyways.. :lol:


----------



## jonnyc

Little update..

Car went to AST on Friday to have the new Race Spec suspension installed.. (more detailed photos to follow)

This is how she sits now!! 










Turbo kit to be installed next week, can't wait to feel and hear it soon!!


----------



## avyi

Liking that a lot, nice work so far.


----------



## TT-REX

how much for the race spec suspension?

ps. do u get all these upgrade for free or what? cause i see a lot of $$ invested ..


----------



## jonnyc

TT-REX said:


> how much for the race spec suspension?
> 
> ps. do u get all these upgrade for free or what? cause i see a lot of $$ invested ..


Ball park £3/4k depending on spec..

And lol at the second comment!


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## TT-REX

everytime i see jhonny"s name, it reminds me of a good song i usually play in my TT 



 :lol:


----------



## RockKramer

Lol... Funny tune but... The girl! Awesome totty


----------



## jonnyc

Little pic for now, just got the car back to try the new AST Race suspension before the Stage III kit install and I have to say, initial impressions im very impressed..










Loads more info and detailed pics to come along with a review..


----------



## geordie562002

Hey looking good, just one minor thing I have noticed is the strut tops are either not cut out with a large enough hole or you are expected to drop the full strut down to get your Allen keys in for adjusting your camber which isn't ideal. Please correct me if I'm wrong or is this just a temporary measure?


----------



## jonnyc

No your right.. Unless you were to open up the strut top hole in the chassis then you wouldn't be able to adjust the camber without dropping the strut..

I don't see that's an issue on a road car as camber will not be played with once its set but for racing use the hole would be opened up a little..


----------



## jonnyc

A couple of cheeky pics of the new rims.. (OZ Ultraleggera 19x9 ET42 - 255/35/19 Michelin Pilot Super Sport)


















Dirty and needs slamming now, but gives an idea..

Soon, the car will be back to black, the wheels will be refinished and the brakes too, along with some interior changes, and a little play under the bonnet too 

The list isn't getting any shorter thats for sure, but looking forward to GTI International in June, where the car will be ready and looking perfect


----------



## Mule

I am just so jealous of them wheels!!! that I actually bought them 6mths ago 

So you were right.....


----------



## jonnyc

Mule said:


> I am just so jealous of them wheels!!! that I actually bought them 6mths ago
> 
> So you were right.....


 [smiley=baby.gif]


----------



## Mule

jonnyc said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am just so jealous of them wheels!!! that I actually bought them 6mths ago
> 
> So you were right.....
> 
> 
> 
> [smiley=baby.gif]
Click to expand...


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## TT-REX

R5T said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> A couple of cheeky pics of the new rims.. (OZ Ultraleggera 19x9 ET42 - 255/35/19 Michelin Pilot Super Sport)
> 
> 
> 
> Simply the best wheels out there. :wink:
Click to expand...

not even


----------



## RobHardy

Very very nice. Someone's got a lot of money! Wheels look good.


----------



## SuperRS

nice looking suspension!


----------



## jbomb

Hi Jonny,

Anymore info/news on the titanium scorpion exhaust?

Really interested to know how this performs


----------



## jonnyc

jbomb said:


> Hi Jonny,
> 
> Anymore info/news on the titanium scorpion exhaust?
> 
> Really interested to know how this performs


The exhaust will be installed along with the turbo kit very soon.. I have been busy working on the suspension and a few changes are being made so as soon as I'm happy with that then the car will go to APR for the install..


----------



## jbomb

jonnyc said:


> jbomb said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jonny,
> 
> Anymore info/news on the titanium scorpion exhaust?
> 
> Really interested to know how this performs
> 
> 
> 
> The exhaust will be installed along with the turbo kit very soon.. I have been busy working on the suspension and a few changes are being made so as soon as I'm happy with that then the car will go to APR for the install..
Click to expand...

Great stuff well good luck buddy.
Saw that apr are soon to be offering big turbo upgrade kits, nice to see your car used in promo. Look forward to seeing how it all progresses. 
I'll take great interest in the exhaust, very keen on one myself although not 100% how I feel about the exhaust note yet.


----------



## jonnyc

As soon as possible I will be posting videos galore of the car, I'm really excited to hear the exhaust for myself in conjunction with the APR Stage III big turbo kit!


----------



## jonnyc

Update..

So the car is at APR UK, being stripped down for the APR Stage III install, very exciting stuff!

As APR UK now have their very own MAHA dyno on site, I'm looking forward to seeing some numbers from the car within the next 7 days all going well!..

This is very much a first step of trying the turbo kit, on 100% stock fuel system and literally just the bolt on parts added complimented by BETA Stage III software..

The engine/performance hardware spec will be as follows..

APR BETA Stage III Software
APR Stage III Turbo Kit
Scorpion Titanium Race Exhaust
ITG Carbon Race Intake System
Forge Intercooler
OEM Injectors
OEM High Pressure Fuel Pump
OEM In-Tank Fuel System

With a far more OEM spec the APR US car made some pretty impressive numbers so I'm looking forward to seeing how things improve with the additional hardware..

Plan is to test most probably 4 different turbo configurations over the next 6 weeks prior to GTI International by which time all being well the APR updated High Pressure Fuel Pump and High Flow Injectors will also be installed on the car meaning that we can then make some proper power!!.. Which will represent much more what the Production Stage III kit will be capable of..

Over the next week I'll be posting tons of pictures of the install step-by-step and hopefully some dyno figures by the end of next week!!..

Cheers, JC


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## jonnyc

I can't wait!..


----------



## jonnyc

Just to keep this all up to day with the info!

Here's some pics from the other day..

Stock turbo out the way!










Ready for new exhaust!










Hybrid OEM turbo










Together with the new APR Stage III turbo










And some more pics..


























That's about it!

More info and pics next week and hopefully a dyno plot and some videos too!! 

-----

And the latest developments too..

(Excuse the poor quality of the pictures)


















Little notes on what the guys have been upto over the last few days with my car..

EGT probe bung was added to the exhaust manifold, as the US cars run without an EGT sensor. The production manifold will include this, and I guess you can just choose to use it or not depending on the spec of your car.

Some modification required to the cast intake pipe for RHD fitment. The changes are being noted and the production kit will be for LHD & RHD (same kit)

Exhaust downpipe is being measured up for welding this afternoon, and will be done tomorrow

All parts should be installed Thursday and then the car will be on the dyno all day Friday!


----------



## jonnyc

Car is at Scorpion today having the downpipe worked on to mate with the 3.5" APR Stage III turbo downturn..

Heres a shot of the exhaust mounted also!










Way more pics and videos to come over the next few days.. Car still on target to be running this weekend on the Dyno so keeping fingers crossed for sure!

Want to make the most of this awesome weather!!


----------



## Joerek

So you are driving the car around with a trailer?


----------



## jonnyc

Joerek said:


> So you are driving the car around with a trailer?


Im not, but yeah its been transported by APR in a closed trailer.. It was taken to Scorpion this morning for the work and should be back soon to APR UK HQ


----------



## jonnyc

*Big update!!*

So the guys at APR and Scorpion have been busy to get the car into the latest state, almost ready to go now!! Very exciting times!!

Heres the process of what the guys have been upto over the last few days of development.. The car throwing some new problems into the mix but things working out ok!

Some shots of the parts again, manifold/turbo etc...








































And some comparisson shots of the OEM turbo again, really quite a major difference in size there!

OEM










APR Stage III










And together..

















One of the first major obstacles to overcome was the fact that the US Spec TTRS is NOT equipped with an EGT (exhaust gas temperature) sensor, so that needed to be added to the APR manifold.. (the design has now been changed to add this for fitment for ALL cars without issue)

EGT probe










EGT bung in the OEM turbo










APR Stage III turbo system complete with EGT probe modification


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















Ok, so now the engine is stripped down and ready for the new APR Stage III turbo hardware.. (pics do the talking here)










The parts were then installed, which got us to this stage..










And with the prop in..










Next up was a fitment issue with the turbo intake pipe. Again this is a US (LHD) vs (RHD) fitment issue, the PCV re-route block was fouling badly on the brake master cylinder and required some fairly fundamental changes.


































Again, this is due to (LHD) vs (RHD) and again, the designs have been changed to suit, so that fitment will be for both LHD and RHD with the same kit.. At the end of the day, this is what its all about in the development phase!

The intake pipe was modified and now the PCV will simply vent to atmosphere on my car, no issue.. And personally i'd rather oil vapour wasn't being routed back into the engine really..

You can see how the clearance is no longer an issue now..










And a really nice job they made of it too.. Nice smooth flow!


















This illustrates how little space there is all around the turbo install..










Andy also had to make up a compressor discharge pipe, this is silicone for now but is being made from Aluminium hard pipe for GTI, and then being upgraded again for the APR Stage III cast aluminum production spec pipe once that is ready..


















Next up was to sort out the downpipe. 3.5" off the cast inconel turbo downturn into a reducing cone to a 3" turbo back bespoke Scorpion Titanium race exhaust..

Equipment out










New bend and cone










And the next few show the process of building the downpipe and getting the thing to fit in such a tiny space!










































Almost there!










Master welder at Scorpion working some Tig magic!










Welds are just awesome!!










And the finished product (will be ceramic coated along with plenty of other parts soon)










And all on the car.. Really not a lot of room up there at all!! (I know its not tight yet  )


































And then finally the guys installed the bespoke Titanium valved exhaust system!! Absolutely work of art!! And looks incredible on the car..


















































Money shot!










Andy @ APR was working mega late last night to get things bolted up.. Turbo discharge pipe, all of the oil and water, boost pipes, vacuum reference lines, heat-shields, and the car all back together, which finally resulted in...

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... tstart.mp4

SHES ALIVE!!!!

Today Andy is working on the little bits and bobs that need sorting out, putting the car 100% back together, race geo set up and then after a few miles on the road later to get things up to temperature, all being well, the car will be tuned on the dyno tomorrow and we all get to see some numbers!!

Absolutely awesome job by the guys at APR so far, can't express how happy I am with their commitment to this and doing whatever it takes to make it right!

Ps..

Some further developments too.. CNC race engine mounts being made as we speak, and should be ready and on the car along with the single mass twin disk race clutch in time for GTI International..

Along with LOADS of other work being done.. Its going to be a big ask to get things done and ready for the show but im really positive that things are coming together now!

Tomorrow ill post during the day and update with how things are progressing!


----------



## TT-REX

jonnyc said:


> http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... tstart.mp4


nice sneek peek .. its time to black out those rims


----------



## jbomb

Wow

All looking awesome fella, really interesting stuff going on there.
I can't wait to see some more info on how the car performs and sounds.

Good luck with the rest of the developments.


----------



## caney

great update mate,really enjoyed that! looking forward to watching your runs at inters


----------



## Dayer2910

Don't take this the wrong way......but

1. Why?
2. How much has all this cost you?
3. who will buy this car when you've had enough?


----------



## jamman

Dayer2910 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way......but
> 
> 1. Why?
> 2. How much has all this cost you?
> 3. who will buy this car when you've had enough?


 :roll:


----------



## Dayer2910

jamman said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way......but
> 
> 1. Why?
> 2. How much has all this cost you?
> 3. who will buy this car when you've had enough?
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

Lol...what....I was just curious. Not saying he's wrong for doing what he's doing, live and let live etc. just curious what's drives someone to do this


----------



## jonnyc

Dayer2910 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way......but
> 
> 1. Why?
> 2. How much has all this cost you?
> 3. who will buy this car when you've had enough?


If you have to ask then unfortunately I doubt that you will ever 'get it' :wink:


----------



## jonnyc

Hey guys,

Ok, so today was pretty good!! Not quite the outcome that I wanted if im honest but this is development!

Ok, so arrived, fired the car up and OH MY GOD! It sounds literally amazing, im totally in love with it.. Extremely crisp, and high pitched, just sounds HARD.. Difficult to explain, but for those that will be at GTI you will probably agree with what I think too.. (RobJ came along and looked suitably disapproving) lol..

So, took the car out for its first drive to check that everything was all ok, any leaks, boost, oil and water connections all good and generally first impressions!

First impressions were great, the turbo spools mid to low 2k rpm mark, which is pretty incredible, and the car pulls like crazy to redline, I mean, it hits the limiter HARD.. This is going to be fast!

So took the car back, Andy got it up in the air to check everything out and all seems perfect..

We then moved onto the dyno to take some logs and start on the tuning..

All going well, and making some brilliant progress but literally too much to do..

Keith asked if I wanted to take the car home and run it around for a bit but I took the decision to let them keep it for another week and get it properly dialed in..

The bugger of the day was that unfortunately the APR dyno couldn't get a reading for the power, and we have no idea why.. It would read up to 4500rpm but nothing after.. So all I know is that it was reading over 400hp by 4500rpm but then god knows what afterwards! My guess is probably low to mid 500's based on how fast it was pulling through 5th gear (wheel spin in 4th)

So a shame that I have no figure as yet, but I got to drive it, the exhaust sounds killer and the car is extremely smooth, driveable and fast!.. I mean, it spools with no difference in feeling to the OEM turbo but will probably make 100hp+ MORE already!

Another very interesting point was despite the heat (29 degrees in the dyno room) peak intake temps were 50 degrees C .. Quite remarkable considering! This already shows the difference in efficiency over the stock turbo.. More to come, much more!!!

So, some pictures and videos..

Exhaust has already turned a nice colour too with a bit of heat through it 


















And heres a little video of a run.. Check out the titanium exhaust glowing and throwing some nice flames at the end!! Shame the noise is NOTHING like as nice on the video as in reality..

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... 1strun.mp4

So, more by the end of next week!!


----------



## Dayer2910

Dayer2910 said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way......but
> 
> 1. Why?
> 2. How much has all this cost you?
> 3. who will buy this car when you've had enough?
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Lol...what....I was just curious. Not saying he's wrong for doing what he's doing, live and let live etc. just curious what's drives someone to do this
Click to expand...

No your right....I probably don't get it  personally I just buy a car, drive it, get bored after a while, go buy another, haven't modded a car since my old Escort RS Turbo years ago and that turned into a total disaster thanks to superchips.

Your car looks an absolute beast though....


----------



## SuperRS

Dayer2910 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way......but
> 
> 1. Why?
> 2. How much has all this cost you?
> 3. who will buy this car when you've had enough?


People might ask you those exact same questions based on the colour of your car alone


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## jonnyc

Really constructive "on-topic" post there lol..


----------



## robokn

In fairness Jonny he was just answering a post from earlier try not feel as if everyone is out to annoy you, So hopefully the car will be all done soon can't wait to see it up the strip @ Gti


----------



## jamman

Ignore the haters/jealous mob :roll: :lol:


----------



## Dayer2910

SuperRS said:


> Dayer2910 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Don't take this the wrong way......but
> 
> 1. Why?
> 2. How much has all this cost you?
> 3. who will buy this car when you've had enough?
> 
> 
> 
> People might ask you those exact same questions based on the colour of your car alone
Click to expand...

Fair comment....

1. Nice to be unique 
2. 30k second hand
3. Another unique person

Don't get me wrong I wasn't being critical OP and apologise it it came across that way, just curious what' drives you to such extremes, as you said earlier though I don't get it, so wish you well..


----------



## jonnyc

I know, I was only playing around.. Just asking 'why' and 'how much' seems a bit odd really, and doubt anyone would ask those questions face to face really as its a bit rude to be honest.

I could sell the car to a number of people if I chose to but have no intention of really at the moment..

I have done the same kind of things to my last 3 cars all of which I sold easily.. Without advertising, as I was approached by the buyers..

It's a funny world for sure


----------



## robokn




----------



## bigsyd

robokn said:


>


The round ones with liquorice in the middle I will fight the world for


----------



## Mule

OH YES!!!


----------



## jaybyme

I really want RStunings 500HP+ R26R but I won't get it.
Had a day in my R26 yesterday,and to be honest,driving the TT RS makes you forget what drivings all about.(apart from the sound)
The TT is just so safe and predictable, the R26 is alive, and you can feel every movement.
I know I will sell the TT,but the R26 will always be in my garage,especially as only 150 were sold in Germany !


----------



## Mule

Aint predictable what defines a very good setup??

The less you have to work the wheel, the better the car is setup IMHO!



jaybyme said:


> I really want RStunings 500HP+ R26R but I won't get it.
> Had a day in my R26 yesterday,and to be honest,driving the TT RS makes you forget what drivings all about.(apart from the sound)
> The TT is just so safe and predictable, the R26 is alive, and you can feel every movement.
> I know I will sell the TT,but the R26 will always be in my garage,especially as only 150 were sold in Germany !


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## [email protected]

Dayer2910 said:


> Don't take this the wrong way......but
> 
> 1. Why?
> 2. How much has all this cost you?
> 3. who will buy this car when you've had enough?


Hi and welcome.
I can answer your questions as I can relate to these being that I held the same views until a couple of years ago. Prior to that, I bought readymade for the purpose intended - in my case it was mostly to show off...because I can...my apologise there... :wink:

Prior to answering your questions though, there are a couple of points to note and these are as follows...;
A) You only really live once.
B) Not everyone 'needs to' check the price before each spend because of point 'A' above.

*ANSWERS* 
1. *Why? *- it is a an engineering challenge which is more interesting than any of my businesses...so it is a hobby that helps me get away from the daily/weekly grind.

2. *How much has all this cost you? *- in my case it is cost effective as I do not have to keep a fleet of cars bought for an intended purpose. Modding allows me to have a multi-purpose car and reduced number of vehicles. Call it smart motoring - a performance car for when I need it that can also play with most out on the streets at a fraction of the cost...assuming the modding is tastefully done as in the case of most on here...fluffy dice; go faster decals; huge bass boxes; oversized wheels & tyres is not an engineering challenge nor what JC (the OP & our tame racing driver...  ) is about.

3. *who will buy this car when you've had enough?* - a car is not an investment; never has been and never will be. IF I sell it then it is all well and good. IF it will not sell then I will give it away. Remember though, it is only a piece of metal and not an investment...not what we play with in any case.

I have never 'got' the point of changing a car on regular basis - however I do understand why a person may do so...remember point 'A' above...?


----------



## [email protected]

jonnyc said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Ok, so today was pretty good!! Not quite the outcome that I wanted if im honest but this is development!
> 
> Ok, so arrived, fired the car up and OH MY GOD! It sounds literally amazing, im totally in love with it.. Extremely crisp, and high pitched, just sounds HARD.. Difficult to explain, but for those that will be at GTI you will probably agree with what I think too.. (RobJ came along and looked suitably disapproving) lol..
> 
> So, took the car out for its first drive to check that everything was all ok, any leaks, boost, oil and water connections all good and generally first impressions!
> 
> First impressions were great, the turbo spools mid to low 2k rpm mark, which is pretty incredible, and the car pulls like crazy to redline, I mean, it hits the limiter HARD.. This is going to be fast!
> 
> So took the car back, Andy got it up in the air to check everything out and all seems perfect..
> 
> We then moved onto the dyno to take some logs and start on the tuning..
> 
> All going well, and making some brilliant progress but literally too much to do..
> 
> Keith asked if I wanted to take the car home and run it around for a bit but I took the decision to let them keep it for another week and get it properly dialed in..
> 
> The bugger of the day was that unfortunately the APR dyno couldn't get a reading for the power, and we have no idea why.. It would read up to 4500rpm but nothing after.. So all I know is that it was reading over 400hp by 4500rpm but then god knows what afterwards! My guess is probably low to mid 500's based on how fast it was pulling through 5th gear (wheel spin in 4th)
> 
> So a shame that I have no figure as yet, but I got to drive it, the exhaust sounds killer and the car is extremely smooth, driveable and fast!.. I mean, it spools with no difference in feeling to the OEM turbo but will probably make 100hp+ MORE already!
> 
> Another very interesting point was despite the heat (29 degrees in the dyno room) peak intake temps were 50 degrees C .. Quite remarkable considering! This already shows the difference in efficiency over the stock turbo.. More to come, much more!!!
> 
> So, some pictures and videos..
> 
> Exhaust has already turned a nice colour too with a bit of heat through it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And heres a little video of a run.. Check out the titanium exhaust glowing and throwing some nice flames at the end!! Shame the noise is NOTHING like as nice on the video as in reality..
> 
> http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... 1strun.mp4
> 
> So, more by the end of next week!!


Am late to party - I know...!
Car is coming on. 
Interesting reference IAT. 
Need to do research to understand that as I am picking up heat management again...think Zircotec; WMI etc.


----------



## jonnyc

The issue with the TTRS is the OEM turbo manifold design.. That just cooks everything..

Running the APR Stage III turbo parts instantly saw a 20 degrees C drop in IAT.. Ill be doing much more for heat management too but as a start point its extremely encouraging!

Ill be running water injection at ALL times on my car once I get it on the road, so will get some good data for that too.. lowering IAT is something which is seriously overlooked as a way of retaining the peak Dyno figures everyone likes to think that they're driving around the road/track/strip with..

In my eyes, its just another massive plus point for the turbo kit really..


----------



## jaybyme

here's Oettingers car fitted with a newer wagner cooler.


----------



## Mule

The front is destroyed.....


----------



## V6RUL

Coming along nicely Jonny and hoping to see you at inters.
Are you or have you disclosed your WI setup ie locations and product.
Steve


----------



## jonnyc

jaybyme said:


> here's Oettingers car fitted with a newer wagner cooler.


Eergh.. Not a fan of that look


----------



## jonnyc

V6RUL said:


> Coming along nicely Jonny and hoping to see you at inters.
> Are you or have you disclosed your WI setup ie locations and product.
> Steve


Thanks Steve..

I'm running the AEM WMI system.. Going to try and get a bit of an update done on it before GTI as I have learnt a bit about nozzle locations etc etc since I installed it a while ago but yeah, works well.. Water alone drops the charge temp by about 20 degrees which is worth around 15-20hp


----------



## V6RUL

jonnyc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming along nicely Jonny and hoping to see you at inters.
> Are you or have you disclosed your WI setup ie locations and product.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve..
> 
> I'm running the AEM WMI system.. Going to try and get a bit of an update done on it before GTI as I have learnt a bit about nozzle locations etc etc since I installed it a while ago but yeah, works well.. Water alone drops the charge temp by about 20 degrees which is worth around 15-20hp
Click to expand...

There seems to be quite a few manufacturers of WMI kits out there to choose from, is there a reason you went with AEM over others..
I would only add this for preservation but i guess as a side benefit it is minimising the bhp losses.
Steve


----------



## SuperRS

V6RUL said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> Coming along nicely Jonny and hoping to see you at inters.
> Are you or have you disclosed your WI setup ie locations and product.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Steve..
> 
> I'm running the AEM WMI system.. Going to try and get a bit of an update done on it before GTI as I have learnt a bit about nozzle locations etc etc since I installed it a while ago but yeah, works well.. Water alone drops the charge temp by about 20 degrees which is worth around 15-20hp
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There seems to be quite a few manufacturers of WMI kits out there to choose from, is there a reason you went with AEM over others..
> I would only add this for preservation but i guess as a side benefit it is minimising the bhp losses.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Looking at a few of the different kits Id say a few of them are made in the same factory.

The AEM does look good value for money though and a easy install compared to some others.ash bar

That wagner, it requires a modified crash bar?


----------



## mrdemon

Mule said:


> Aint predictable what defines a very good setup??
> 
> The less you have to work the wheel, the better the car is setup IMHO!
> 
> 
> 
> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really want RStunings 500HP+ R26R but I won't get it.
> Had a day in my R26 yesterday,and to be honest,driving the TT RS makes you forget what drivings all about.(apart from the sound)
> The TT is just so safe and predictable, the R26 is alive, and you can feel every movement.
> I know I will sell the TT,but the R26 will always be in my garage,especially as only 150 were sold in Germany !
Click to expand...

not when the TTRS steering wheel moves 2 inch either way before it does anything, the electro steering is shit on it, no feel or feedback what so ever, you drive with the force, bushs help but it's still dead and the reason a lot of people have moved on from them to other makes, same on AUdi steering which is a shame in the RS.
SOMe on here did not keep the car 5 minutes it seems, fast car but no fun.


----------



## Mule

I dont have the dead spot David since I changed the wheel geometry settings


----------



## [email protected]

Mule said:


> I dont have the dead spot David since I changed the wheel geometry settings


Agree, geo really makes a huge difference.

@Dave,
you know the steering is an easy fix...more camber on the front - everything else can be left as per Audi recommendation. If you have lowered the car and fitted uprated bushes you can eek out more front end-camber. Has made a huge difference to the car in my case - remember that you suggested the front camber change to me on the last encounter...and you were so right...!

I laugh at those who moved on because they could not be bothered to take the time to look at some of the simple things that needs doing at relatively bargain base price which fixes all of the supposedly bigger issues on the car...Ohh, how I laugh out loud.

Funny really, I have been watching a number of Chris Harris vids specifically on the GT3RS 3.8 and 4.0 and he kept mentioning how both cars understeered thus requiring a change in driving style to resolve that particular issue - who would have thought that a RWD rear engine sports focused 911 would understeer so much...?

Every car has issues...take time to resolve those issues and the joy is yours...complain like the majority and you will forever be a test driver for the various manufacturers as you search for the unattainable 'Holy Grail' - at your cost mind...!!!


----------



## jonnyc

Toe out on the front removes 90% of that dead spot.. That feeling comes with any car when it's set straight or toe in on the front axle


----------



## [email protected]

jonnyc said:


> The issue with the TTRS is the OEM turbo manifold design.. That just cooks everything...


Right however that is a one-piece unit bonded to the TB unit.

Would ceramic coating aid here as it would reduce the temps of the outer housing...?

Am sold on WMI and have waited long enough to get more data from owners and all info is positive used as a secondary safety device and not a tuning device.

TBH, I find S2 to be plenty quick though S3 tickles still even though speed to market is somewhat slow.


----------



## jonnyc

Speed to market is only seems 'slow' because APR have made an effort and allowed me to show the development.. Testing testing testing!! Then sell something which is perfect!

Ceramic coating the OEM manifold would make things worse.. It's not radiant heat from the turbo which is making things hot. It's the turbo itself


----------



## [email protected]

jonnyc said:


> Speed to market is only seems 'slow' because APR have made an effort and allowed me to show the development.. Testing testing testing!! Then sell something which is perfect!
> 
> Ceramic coating the OEM manifold would make things worse.. It's not radiant heat from the turbo which is making things hot. It's the turbo itself


Agree on speed to market comment.

Understood on coating.


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## jonnyc

Gotta pay to play R5T.. And an off the shelf solution which is proven to work, be reliable and (In my opinion) the best out there is worth what it's worth


----------



## McKenzie

I'd much rather have an off the shelf tuning package with proved gains and known to be developed enough to show longevity. Nothing worse than trying to tune an engine with unknown issue's that could lay ahead.

Shame APR aren't looking for a TT for their recent K04 turbo layout :roll:


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## jonnyc

Ok..


----------



## Mule

Any updates Jonny??


----------



## Bhp1000

Mule said:


> I dont have the dead spot David since I changed the wheel geometry settings


Hey Mule, arevyou able to share you revised geometry settings as Id like to liven up the steering myself?


----------



## jonnyc

Collecting the car later today from APR.. Sounds like its all been going well! With a big of luck ill be able to post some videos later.. (taking the GoPro with me)

Also, some first impressions etc etc..

NOTE.. This will all still be on the OEM fuel system with V-Power only.. Once the fuel pump and injectors are here then we will have an idea what it can really do!!..


----------



## Mule

I have them somewhere, but I cant remember where....

I run -2,2 in front and -2 in the rear.

Toe in/out I cant remember....

It pulls like hell all over the place when acc. hard and its due to the geometry (toe) thats wrong in the back.



Bhp1000 said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have the dead spot David since I changed the wheel geometry settings
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Mule, arevyou able to share you revised geometry settings as Id like to liven up the steering myself?
Click to expand...


----------



## TT-REX

jonnyc said:


> (taking the GoPro with me)


 [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## jonnyc

Just a little video..

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... onglow.mp4

Everything went great on the dyno lastnight.. Making 489hp @ 6200rpm (dyno wouldnt read properly above that) but looking at the plot, it seems 525hp so far is a good guess.. And thats on 100% stock fuel system and V-Power ONLY.. NO Meth, no water.. Just pump fuel!!

Lots more to come.. Cant wait!!


----------



## R5T

XXX


----------



## Anakin

R5T said:


> Wonder how long those welts will last with that much temperature.


I can make a pin glow with heat from a cigaret lighter, never managed to melt one though ...
love it btw, so much better than UV lights


----------



## V6RUL

mmmmmmmmmmmm....

Shows how efficient that exhaust is.
Steve


----------



## jonnyc

It's no hotter than a stainless exhaust.. It's just the material is so thin it glows very easily.. That's why it stops glowing the moment the run ends.. Thought that was obvious


----------



## V6RUL

Efficiency isn't related to the colour it glows but to the free flowing nature of the system due to the deletion of cats and boxes and a by product is the glowing back end..obviously..
Steve


----------



## jonnyc

That wasn't directed at you Steve.. Lol


----------



## jonnyc

R5T .. Can you please stop using my photos and videos all over the Internet!! If I wanted to put them elsewhere I would..


----------



## Nyxx

Love it


----------



## jonnyc

Ok heres a few little videos..

First of all, Scorpion Titanium Exhaust.. Valve closed to start with, and then open.. (I have to say that the sound really doesn't come across on the video but gives an idea)

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... onRace.mp4

And now.. Something just for fun!

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... WOTBOX.mp4



Lots more to come throughout the day, here at APR testing the car, getting there.. And I have to say, up to now, running 100% stock fuel system, and ONLY V-Power, the car is really really fast.. A LOT faster than with the hybrid turbo..

Just for an idea, its holding 27psi to 7400rpm.. This thing is going to be crazy fast once its done!!


----------



## Nathan

jonnyc said:


> have to say that the sound really doesn't come across on the video but gives an idea


Sounds pretty good to me!


----------



## VSPURS

What times did you post a GTi today?
Anything good?


----------



## Mule

Heard the times was very slow Jonny! Any problems with the car?


----------



## jonnyc

Ok here you go guys..

So I think most of us know that GTI International yesterday unfortunately was cut short due to a really quite serious incident on the strip, with a car driving through a small crowd of people! Never good to hear and pretty scary! Thankfully everyone was taken to hospital and I'm really hoping along with everyone else that they will be making a full recovery!

This is how my weekend went!!

The week leading unto GTI had been a pretty big push to get everything somewhere near ready for the show, we had got to a point where by the car was running but experiencing some boost related issues when running the pressure that we wanted, for the power! The TTRS runs two 3bar map sensors, one pre throttle body and one post.. Once the actual boost exceeds this point, the car is sent straight into limp mode.. APR worked like crazy to get this sorted as we knew once it was, the car would be FAST!..

The Saturday was all about testing, I ran a few times on the strip to gather data, all the time having people in the car, no launch, simply just gathering data, logs and to see if everything was working as it should!  (I was getting a few funny looks doing this on the strip but oh well).. By the end of Saturday we made a little breakthrough, and working furiously through the night, the guys at APR got the car back where now it was doing what we wanted.. Time for a little more tuning, and turning things up!!

Sunday we ran a couple more logging runs (I'm sure people watching must have wandered what the hell I was up to!!) and we were at the point were we were all pretty happy with how the car was running.. All ready now for a proper full attack run.. Everything was looking good and then the incident took place, closing the strip, and taking away the opportunity to do so..

The thing is that when that happened it put everything into perspective and really, running a time was the last thing on my mind, more the safety and well being of the poor spectators involved, wishing that everyone was ok!!..

I did however have a chance when leaving the show later on, having an empty runway, to film a short video.. This gives some kind of idea how the car us running now! Enjoy...

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... Inters.mp4

Just a quick run down of the specs as of this video..

APR Stage III prototype kit
GTX3071R (totally maxed out and too small, bigger on the way)
Scorpion Titanium turbo back
ITG Carbon Intake
Forge Intercooler

The plan is to get back to Bruntinghtorpe hopefully Tuesday and run some V-box times, were all itching to know what it will actually do now!! Hopefully ill be posting up tomorrow with some decent results 

The plan after that is for further work to take place, getting the car closer to the final spec production kit.. This thing is going to be insane when its finished!!


----------



## jamman

Mule said:


> Heard the times was very slow Jonny! Any problems with the car?


 :roll:


----------



## neilc

jamman said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard the times was very slow Jonny! Any problems with the car?
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
Click to expand...

You do realise James that you have just posted in the MK2 section. You lost :?: :wink:


----------



## jamman

neilc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Heard the times was very slow Jonny! Any problems with the car?
> 
> 
> 
> :roll:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You do realise James that you have just posted in the MK2 section. You lost :?: :wink:
Click to expand...

Nah mate I just follow Jonnys RS build and Mules jealous little quips :wink: :roll:


----------



## jonnyc

Haha.. I don't mind. It's all good.. The car will be at Pod on 11th August for some 10 second runs.. Can't wait!


----------



## jonnyc

Making some NICE numbers now..

http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... TRSBBQ.mp4


----------



## VSPURS

jonnyc said:


> Making some NICE numbers now..
> 
> http://s123.photobucket.com/albums/o304 ... TRSBBQ.mp4


Thats not a BBQ, this is a BBQ:








8)  :lol:


----------



## jonnyc

Alright alright.. Not bad for a MK2!


----------



## VSPURS

jonnyc said:


> Alright alright.. Not bad for a MK2!


Lol!
:lol:


----------



## jonnyc

Hey all..

Teaser for later today!










Full write up and review of the latest and greatest DaveB TTRS brake upgrade!!..


----------



## caney

Still on for tomorrow mate?


----------



## TT-REX

Come on man I'm waiting :roll:


----------



## jonnyc

Just got home from APR.. Long day, but the car is working GREAT!.. 6.3 100-200kph times with passenger, and 21 degrees C.. Lots more to come! Time for sleep and Santa Pod tomorrow!!


----------



## jonnyc

Hey guys..

Ok, so as promised here is my review of the DaveB TTRS brake kit as installed on my APR Stage III TTRS..

First thing to note is this particular finish that myself and Dave came up with. Something a little different and rather eye catching! Really looks great in the flesh..










The kit is made up of the OEM Audi R8 8-Piston Monobloc Brembo designed caliper, an AP Racing 362mm Grooved or Drilled disk (I went with the drilled option this time around) DaveB designed bells and fixings.. All saving a healthy amount of weight per side over the stock TTRS brake kit and increasing the braking performance by a HUGE amount!

The obvious options on this kit are the brake pad compound, fluid and brake lines. Currently im running stock lines but thats something I will be changing in the near future to braided Stainless Steel, of which DaveB already offers a solution..

Pads I opted for the 'fast road' Pagid Blues, which after trying the 'Racing' Pagid Yellows, I have to say are much better suited for road use, work from stone cold and make zero noise, something that is well worth considering as some brake pads can make a huge racket!

The Bell design now incorporates bobbins which retain the float in the disk/bell but without any of the associated rattling noise usually present on a 2-piece bell/rotor brake kit.. This truely is the best of both worlds as you have the performance without the noise!










Weights again is a huge consideration for many of us, including me. And this kit saving weight over the stock brake kit is just a huge bonus, and something that was considered from the very start as high up on the priority list!

Finally the performance.. Its just mind-blowing! Gone are the days of worrking if the car is going to stop or not! The pedal feel is better than stock, and when you lean into the pedal these things really work!!. Having tested the kit for many miles on-track, and on the road, I have to say for an all round effort this really is second to none! And with the additional option of having the appearance to suit, there really is no down side!

Awesome job DaveB on these brakes.. Now, I need my rear brakes shiny too


----------



## hugy

That's a lovely finish on the calipers Jonny 8) 
What kind of paint is that?


----------



## caney

Got 3 of your runs today including the 11.37, left early so not sure if you bettered that? Wish i'd got the old datsun 240z pulling a huge wheelie then nearly dropping it down on the car alongside it


----------



## Mule

11.37????

That must be a mistake..............sure its not 10.37??

The car has 600+hp and lots of shiny bits!


----------



## Mule

If the time is correct, then here goes....

Equal weight, no advantage driver wise:

TTshop LOBA: 500hp 11,67secs
Cocker/APR: ESTIMATED *533hp* 11,37secs.

I dont see where the stated 600hp+ comes into the equation?

The torque and the kick in the ass is bigger than with a Loba unit, and thats maybe the reason that it cheats the bum dyno...

The 3071R is maxx'ed out at 560hp according to Garrett. 640hp for the 3076R...

So if the 533hp is about correct, then it way below expectations and all the hearsay that JC provides.

You are more than welcome to prove me wrong here Jonny, but we need hard facts on the table, not the usual crap!

:roll:


----------



## jamman

Poor Mule can't help himself like a moth to the flame :lol:


----------



## Mule

I guess if Jonny told you to eat shit, you would smile while doing it.....



jamman said:


> Poor Mule can't help himself like a moth to the flame :lol:


----------



## jamman

Dont know him from Adam just interested in what he's doing that's all.

Whereas some elses constant critiscism smells rather too strongly of jealousy. :lol:

Get over it life's too short move on.


----------



## Diveratt

jamman said:


> Dont know him from Adam just interested in what he's doing that's all.
> 
> Whereas some elses constant critiscism smells rather too strongly of jealousy. :lol:
> 
> Get over it life's too short move on.


Fully agree James you think a few more people should put there money where their mouth is and turn up at the North V South RR day.

It is a pity no Mk2s or TTRSs are turning up


----------



## moncler1

Sure all will be revealed in due course, APR have stated time and time again that this is a development car, so credit to them for getting it to SP at all. I've been fortunate enough to have been in the car once and can only say it will be well bloody worth the wait.

Re the RR question I'm afraid the TTRS, especially at the kind of figures this car has, doesn't like them at all as it needs a lot of air to cool and it's difficult to keep traction. I know the same can be said of all cars, but at 500 and 600 plus HP it's all a bit of a struggle on the rollers.


----------



## VSPURS

moncler1 said:


> I know the same can be said of all cars, but at 500 and 600 plus HP it's all a bit of a struggle on the rollers.


Well that's not true!
Regardless of power levels a rolling road will give the power output as accurate as any level of tune regardless if it's 700bhp or 225bhp.
In regards to airflow and temps, yeah this makes a slight difference but in Oct this won't be a problem.


----------



## Mule

Sounds like a bad excuse on the way?

With the 11.37 at the POD it has NO where near 600hp....The grip is a lot better than at GTI where TTshop did 11.67.

I have stated a guess of 533HP, but that does not account for better driver and more grip at the pod.

A fair bet taken these into the equation, around 500hp is not so far away from the truth.

If this car does not make the 550hp mark with a 15% calculated drivetrain loss, its a bloody big disappointment.

But again....we are getting use to it...



moncler1 said:


> Sure all will be revealed in due course, APR have stated time and time again that this is a development car, so credit to them for getting it to SP at all. I've been fortunate enough to have been in the car once and can only say it will be well bloody worth the wait.
> 
> Re the RR question I'm afraid the TTRS, especially at the kind of figures this car has, doesn't like them at all as it needs a lot of air to cool and it's difficult to keep traction. I know the same can be said of all cars, but at 500 and 600 plus HP it's all a bit of a struggle on the rollers.


----------



## jamman

Eeyore, jealousy is a bitch :-*


----------



## Mule

No worries mate....

You can read here how to cure it.

http://dwardmac.pitzer.edu/anarchist_ar ... lousy.html



jamman said:


> Eeyore, jealousy is a bitch :-*


----------



## caney

Jonny's trap speeds of nearly 128mph would indicate a healthy 550bhp for sure,tt shops car traps around 122mph which has circa 500 bhp. If anyone is gonna get a tt into the 10's then he's the guy to do it,his car may dyno 600 bhp but that doesn't automatically guarentee you a 10 second car! More power = less grip and more strain on the clutch.for what i saw of his runs i reckon its capable of 10's,we should be applauding him for his efforts not coming across all bitchy :wink: 
Steve


----------



## LEO-RS

The magic of DSG, who says its not worth 100hp ;-)

To be fair, I think Jonny will do a 10.7 @ 135 eventually. 128mph on the 1/4 does indicate 500hp+ the rule of thumb is 550hp = 130mph, Jonny wasn't too far off that.

I'm sure Jonny will comment but I don't think his car was at 100%. Let him and APR sort it out and I'm sure he will get that 10 next time around. If anyone can, Jonny can, he can extract 110% out of any car where as put an average Joe in charge of a manual car and you're at 75-80%

Btw I'm pissed so if that doesn't make sense, I apologise and will sort it out in the morning


----------



## jonnyc

Haha.. Was expecting all that. Mule don't bother even addressing me as far as I'm concerned you don't exist.

I'll get some videos and pics up later with a quick talk through of the events of yesterdays morning at Santa Pod


----------



## phope

Can't wait for the videos


----------



## caney

phope said:


> Can't wait for the videos


well here you go then  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vYV0wY67 ... e=youtu.be


----------



## phope




----------



## jonnyc

Cheers mate! Nice video.. 10's and 130+ trap speed next time no worries


----------



## brittan

Another 

I've been following all the JC/APR mods from the start and very interested to see the results; although to be accurate I'm more interested in the engineering itself rather than the results in terms of 1/4 mile times or ultimate bhp.

I've always been content to read the updates when time/inclination allow them and the see how things are progressing. A "first of class" (to use a ship building term) is never going to be straightforward both in terms of getting things to work first time, straight from the drawing board, and the schedule.

I hope to see more details, and pictures, of the engineering of this build and also hope that the final outcome is as expected.


----------



## caney

jonnyc said:


> Cheers mate! Nice video.. 10's and 130+ trap speed next time no worries


No worries mate


----------



## Diveratt

moncler1 said:


> Sure all will be revealed in due course, APR have stated time and time again that this is a development car, so credit to them for getting it to SP at all. I've been fortunate enough to have been in the car once and can only say it will be well bloody worth the wait.
> 
> Re the RR question I'm afraid the TTRS, especially at the kind of figures this car has, doesn't like them at all as it needs a lot of air to cool and it's difficult to keep traction. I know the same can be said of all cars, but at 500 and 600 plus HP it's all a bit of a struggle on the rollers.


Sorry but excuse "my TTRS is too powerfull to go on a rolling road" is a bit weak unless your going for the excuse of the day Golden Turbo award. As Steve said we had almost 600 bhp on it last year with no real issues and The Power Station RR is rated for 725bhp and the fans at the front blow a real gale when the cars or on the road. Because of the type of dyno the power runs only last about 30 seconds so there were no over heating or cooling problems.


----------



## mrdemon

Does seen easier to buy a GTR lol the mk3 does a 10.8 out the box.


----------



## jonnyc

mrdemon said:


> Does seen easier to buy a GTR lol the mk3 does a 10.8 out the box.


Kinda totally missing the point but yeah the latest gen3 GTR is fast


----------



## moncler1

Diveratt said:


> .... "my TTRS is too powerfull to go on a rolling road" is a bit weak unless your going for the excuse of the day Golden Turbo award. ....


Apologies, that's not what I meant at all, this thread is about JC's car which is way past mine in terms of modifications and power so I hope we don't end up with along discussion from what I stated. I was only going on the two times I've witnessed mine on the rollers, which it seems was not a good indication, and I just don't like seeing any car on the RRs really so maybe I shouldn't have said anything. (perhaps I should come along to be proven wrong?)

What I posted was not related to JC's car in any way.

Look forward to seeing where your car gets to next Jonny, keep going!


----------



## Diveratt

moncler1 said:


> Diveratt said:
> 
> 
> 
> .... "my TTRS is too powerfull to go on a rolling road" is a bit weak unless your going for the excuse of the day Golden Turbo award. ....
> 
> 
> 
> Apologies, that's not what I meant at all, this thread is about JC's car which is way past mine in terms of modifications and power so I hope we don't end up with along discussion from what I stated. I was only going on the two times I've witnessed mine on the rollers, which it seems was not a good indication, and I just don't like seeing any car on the RRs really so maybe I shouldn't have said anything. (perhaps I should come along to be proven wrong?)
> 
> What I posted was not related to JC's car in any way.
> 
> Look forward to seeing where your car gets to next Jonny, keep going!
Click to expand...

Don't worry and no need to apologise so quickly we could have kept this going for ages  
You really should come along too we'll be glad to see you and any Mk2s. The RR runs were just up and down the revs single power runs so nothing as drastic as a RR tuning session where the car is sitting maxed out on the rollers.


----------



## robokn

jonnyc said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does seen easier to buy a GTR lol the mk3 does a 10.8 out the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Kinda totally missing the point but yeah the latest gen3 GTR is fast
Click to expand...

Not sure if it was one but I saw a very modified one today at Bicester looked very mean indeed, getting there matey


----------



## LEO-RS

The latest MY12 GTR beat my by 0.02secs last Sunday. Same day, same temps, same bit of tarmac. Beat a MY10 convincingly, actually beat 2 of them convincingly. Also beat a MY11 car. Came 2nd overall out of a group of about 30 including 2 x 600+hp Porsche 911's.

You guys are wasted on manual transmissions. Seriously, if you are chasing times, time to admit defeat and get a DSG box.

Quickest car of the day was infact a Nissan GTR, a 1300hp SVM car, [email protected], ridiculous


----------



## jonnyc

Nothing else was near mine at Pod the other day even though it wasn't running to full potential.. Maybe I'll be able to go back next weekend and have another go!


----------



## SuperRS

Mitchy said:


> The latest MY12 GTR beat my by 0.02secs last Sunday. Same day, same temps, same bit of tarmac. Beat a MY10 convincingly, actually beat 2 of them convincingly. Also beat a MY11 car. Came 2nd overall out of a group of about 30 including 2 x 600+hp Porsche 911's.
> 
> You guys are wasted on manual transmissions. Seriously, if you are chasing times, time to admit defeat and get a DSG box.
> 
> Quickest car of the day was infact a Nissan GTR, a 1300hp SVM car, [email protected], ridiculous


two of my mates have modded GTR's by SVM, one has started to rust underneath the paint, has intermittent power steering, and rear diff issues. The other is now on its thirds gearbox!

The two big power 911's are still going strong though and IMO is where id put my money.

The GTR's post alot quicker 1/4 mile times, but out on the roads the porkas are still quicker!


----------



## jonnyc

Jay I need to take you out in mine now.. You will giggle!! It's just daft.. Tomorrow I'll try and post a 100-200 in the 5's


----------



## caney

SuperRS said:


> Mitchy said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest MY12 GTR beat my by 0.02secs last Sunday. Same day, same temps, same bit of tarmac. Beat a MY10 convincingly, actually beat 2 of them convincingly. Also beat a MY11 car. Came 2nd overall out of a group of about 30 including 2 x 600+hp Porsche 911's.
> 
> You guys are wasted on manual transmissions. Seriously, if you are chasing times, time to admit defeat and get a DSG box.
> 
> Quickest car of the day was infact a Nissan GTR, a 1300hp SVM car, [email protected], ridiculous
> 
> 
> 
> two of my mates have modded GTR's by SVM, one has started to rust underneath the paint, has intermittent power steering, and rear diff issues. The other is now on its thirds gearbox!
> 
> The two big power 911's are still going strong though and IMO is where id put my money.
> 
> The GTR's post alot quicker 1/4 mile times, but out on the roads the porkas are still quicker!
Click to expand...

You seem to have alot of wealthy mates :wink:


----------



## SuperRS

jonnyc said:


> Jay I need to take you out in mine now.. You will giggle!! It's just daft.. Tomorrow I'll try and post a 100-200 in the 5's


Im down tomorrow at APR to meet Dan if thats still on!


----------



## SuperRS

caney said:


> You seem to have alot of wealthy mates :wink:


Londons fastest underground car club :twisted:


----------



## avyi

Have to say it was awesome to see (and hear) your TT in the metal today!


----------



## jonnyc

SuperRS said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jay I need to take you out in mine now.. You will giggle!! It's just daft.. Tomorrow I'll try and post a 100-200 in the 5's
> 
> 
> 
> Im down tomorrow at APR to meet Dan if thats still on!
Click to expand...

Yeah man


----------



## caney

SuperRS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have alot of wealthy mates :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Londons fastest underground car club :twisted:
Click to expand...

Very nice!


----------



## LEO-RS

mrdemon said:


> Does seen easier to buy a GTR lol the mk3 does a 10.8 out the box.


I am 99% confident that just like Nissan fiddling with their test car to produce an inflated Nurburgring laptime (Well documented) they done exactly the same with this MY12 GTR and its 2.7 0-60, 10.8 1/4m claim. It will be interesting to see if this is ever replicated by any independents as from what I have seen theres not a hope in hell. I've been to enough 1/4m days now and seen enough of these cars running and last weekend I got the chance to see a MY11 and MY12 car too along with a couple of tuned cars. Speaking to the owners, the general consensus was MY10 (485bhp) was an 11.9-12.1sec car. MY11 (530) was a mid 11 car and a MY12 was a low-mid 11 car with the claimed Nissan 10.8 being dismissed and said to be taken with a pinch of salt. Last weekend I observed a mixture of GTR's tuned and OEM, there was of course the 1300bhp SVM car that done a 9.3 @ 160mph, completely bananas and is reported to be the quickest car in Europe. Then there was a tuned MY10 650R SVM car that managed an 11.36, a MY12 car that managed an 11.64, a MY11 car that was in the 11.8's and 2 other MY10 cars in the 11.9-12.0 region.

Of course, these times are not slow, infact, any car posting sub 12secs is seriously quick, supercar quick. New M6 with 550bhp posting mid 12, Noble M400 posting mid 12's, these are seriously quick cars in the 12's for example. An 11.3sec 1/4m time is quick, no doubts about it, should Jonny have done better? Probably, yeah, he'll know that himself, but these things happen, some days it just doesnt happen for you (I was pissed off with my performance last weekend, 11.66, it felt like a backward step but I blame that on warm temps and my OEM cooler not playing ball) His good terminal speed shows he has the power and with the car still being in its experimental phase, it's a step in the right direction. Next time he goes, another 2 tenths, then another tenth and so on and on, it will come down for sure.



caney said:


> You seem to have alot of wealthy mates :wink:


It's an Aberdeen meet get together that we have now and again mate, it's hard to explain but at times its like supercar central here, you're never too far away from something exotic, small small city but with a lot of oil wealth = lots of nice cars floating around. Last year there was a 599/458 and a F430 scuderia that come down but they didnt come this time around (probably to save the embarassment of their £150k+ cars getting humped :wink: )



SuperRS said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> You seem to have alot of wealthy mates :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> Londons fastest underground car club :twisted:
Click to expand...

That blue beetle is stunning 8)


----------



## V6RUL

I will have to be on my best behaviour, so i can get an invite when your running the next meet.
Steve


----------



## mrdemon

Mitchy said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does seen easier to buy a GTR lol the mk3 does a 10.8 out the box.
> 
> 
> 
> Of course, these times are not slow, infact, any car posting sub 12secs is seriously quick, supercar quick. New M6 with 550bhp posting mid 12, Noble M400 posting mid 12's, these are seriously quick cars in the 12's for example. An 11.3sec 1/4m time is quick, no doubts about it, should Jonny have done better? Probably, yeah, he'll know that himself, but these things happen, some days it just doesnt happen for you (I was pissed off with my performance last weekend, 11.66, it felt like a backward step but I blame that on warm temps and my OEM cooler not playing ball) His good terminal speed shows he has the power and with the car still being in its experimental phase, it's a step in the right direction. Next time he goes, another 2 tenths, then another tenth and so on and on, it will come down
Click to expand...

It's fast alright and I want a go in it, but I would not say a M6 or a 8 year old m400 is a super car.

Super cars have also moved on a Lot the last few years.

458, Mp4, aventador are today's super cars.

And the cheap end the 911 turbo S is just amazing, 6.3 to a ton 10.7 1/4 mile.
458 is 6.2 to a ton.
Mp4 is 5.9 to a ton
Aventador 5.8 to a ton

Lol today's super cars are posting figures you would not think possable a few years back.

0-200kph sub 10 seconds is todays benchmark for fast. With the mp4 at sub 9 leading the way.


----------



## mrdemon

jonnyc said:


> Jay I need to take you out in mine now.. You will giggle!! It's just daft.. Tomorrow I'll try and post a 100-200 in the 5's


That would be very impressive.


----------



## jonnyc

mrdemon said:


> 0-200kph sub 10 seconds is todays benchmark for fast. With the mp4 at sub 9 leading the way.


In theory mine is there already.. 2.8 0-60mph and 6.3 100-200kph time.. With lots more to come.. Probably mid to high 8's at the moment..

And high 5's for 100-200 should be posted tonight all being well


----------



## Mule

You have located a steep enough hill?



jonnyc said:


> mrdemon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 0-200kph sub 10 seconds is todays benchmark for fast. With the mp4 at sub 9 leading the way.
> 
> 
> 
> In theory mine is there already.. 2.8 0-60mph and 6.3 100-200kph time.. With lots more to come.. Probably mid to high 8's at the moment..
> 
> And high 5's for 100-200 should be posted tonight all being well
Click to expand...


----------



## Mule

11.37 secs with 128mph terminal is transferred into this:

0-100kph : app. 3secs
100-200kph: app. 8 secs
200-205kph: app. 0.4secs

So if you all of a sudden post times that are 2+secs quicker 100-200kph, then something is wrong.

Then you would have done the 1/4m in around 10secs flat...all of a sudden!

Good luck with the downhill race tonight


----------



## jonnyc

Did someone say something??


----------



## jamman

Poor chap is going greener with every passing second bless him you have to feel a little sorry for him .

There's a guy with some issues and then some.


----------



## Mule

Yes......Your little 8.13e+28 atomic mass friend..... 

The one that keeps calling your bluff's. 

Sub 6 sec's 100-200 is not possible on a straight and level road in your car.

5,8s is Bugatti Veyron time.
Sportec GT2 SP 750 5,5s
9ff BT2 800 5,6s

Youre nothing but a joke Jonny.....but keep up the good work in keeping us entertained!



jonnyc said:


> Did someone say something??


----------



## jonnyc

Haha.. It's good fun though isn't it.. I knew this would happen, the faster and faster the car gets the more desperate your attempts will become to rubbish mine and APR's efforts.. So yes, your right! It really is entertaining! Lol..


----------



## jonnyc

jamman said:


> Poor chap is going greener with every passing second bless him you have to feel a little sorry for him .
> 
> There's a guy with some issues and then some.


It's kinda cute though don't you think?


----------



## jamman

jonnyc said:


> jamman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Poor chap is going greener with every passing second bless him you have to feel a little sorry for him .
> 
> There's a guy with some issues and then some.
> 
> 
> 
> It's kinda cute though don't you think?
Click to expand...

I find his obsession with you a little worrying but takes all sorts :lol:



Mule said:


> Other than that, it would be hilarious for APR to use a con artist like Jonny to market their products on the forums.


Oh Dear


----------



## Mule

Ohh and I forgot to ask why you need 2-3secs to make the last 3-4 mph??

Since your car is doing sub 9 0-200kph?

Something must have been wrong on the car for running THAT slow on saturday? Or did it die on you for the last 100m of the 1/4m?


----------



## jonnyc

Ok, so next time at Pod I'll record the run on card and post the results.. And Pod is uphill 

As for the rest of your post, I think you need to chill a little and stop with your offensive comments


----------



## Mule

Are they more offensive than your trying to ridicule me??



jonnyc said:


> Ok, so next time at Pod I'll record the run on card and post the results.. And Pod is uphill
> 
> As for the rest of your post, I think you need to chill a little and stop with your offensive comments


----------



## jonnyc

Mule said:


> Are they more offensive than your trying to ridicule me??
> 
> 
> 
> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so next time at Pod I'll record the run on card and post the results.. And Pod is uphill
> 
> As for the rest of your post, I think you need to chill a little and stop with your offensive comments
Click to expand...

Ridicule you how so? I really don't think I do anything but post information as I find it. You are the one who wades in all guns blazing. I try my best to simply ignore you but you just won't go away!


----------



## Dayer2910

most forums have the option to ignore certain users, doesn't this one?

That guy certainly has issues with the OP, i find this thread interesting and i'm not even into modded cars, it's just a good read to see how the OP's getting on with his hobby, who ever this Mule guy is, ignore him if you can...he's clearly confused and should change his name to DONKEY, a complete a**


----------



## TT-REX

Johnny what have u done to ur Lambo calipers? U selling them ? How much?


----------



## LEO-RS

That's true David, supercar performance has moved on over the last couple of years but those cars you mention are in the next league above supercars, I think the press now call them hypercars ;-) The primary reason performance has moved on is with dual clutch transmissions and launch control features becoming more common place. Instead of adding a whole more amount of horsepower to the cars and inducing traction issues they clearly thought about bridging the shift times down to bring the times down that way.

You have to ask yourself, where does it all end for road going cars, I mean 0-200 in 8secs for a standard production road car is simply ludicrous. Does performance now plateau for the next 10yrs or are cars just going to get quicker and quicker. Scary stuff, 200hp was fast 10yrs ago, 350hp was fast 5yrs ago, today, that level is now 500hp.

It's all good for us speed freaks I suppose


----------



## bigsyd

jonny...from this point make a rule to yourself what EVER be it good or bad Mule post... do NOT reply


----------



## jonnyc

TT-REX said:


> Johnny what have u done to ur Lambo calipers? U selling them ? How much?


They have already gone mate sorry..

@Mule.. This is borderline harassment. Leave me alone please


----------



## guilbert301

Always the case that a minority potentially ruining for the rest of us who actually want to read and see what the next installment is.

Surely this forum isnt about trying to hide behind a computer slagging off someone who is obviously very skilled and doing something very challenging and in a different world to what most of us on here would dream of doing.

If you dont believe in what JonnyC is doing, just keep it quiet and let those that actually want to read about it do so in peace. Or im sure you can put up a new topic of how much you hate everything that your nemesis is doing and see if as many people want to keep checking up on your progress of bitching.

JC Personally I think what you and anyone who has had anything to do with that car have done is truely outstanding!and i thank you for the time you have spent in actually bothing to share all this with the rest of us
Cant wait to see the next video.

Over and out!


----------



## Mule

They are the one on his car just painted silver with Brembo stickers on.





TT-REX said:


> Johnny what have u done to ur Lambo calipers? U selling them ? How much?


----------



## TT-REX

:lol: ^^


----------



## Demessiah

I think this mule guy needs to seek help.

He probably thinks hes coming over all clever but he sounds like a retarded troll with some serious serious issues. Saving a previous post to pdf lol what a stalker.

@mule please dont come burn my house down :lol: :lol:


----------



## jamman

guilbert301 said:


> Always the case that a minority potentially ruining for the rest of us who actually want to read and see what the next installment is.
> 
> Surely this forum isnt about trying to hide behind a computer slagging off someone who is obviously very skilled and doing something very challenging and in a different world to what most of us on here would dream of doing.
> 
> If you dont believe in what JonnyC is doing, just keep it quiet and let those that actually want to read about it do so in peace. Or im sure you can put up a new topic of how much you hate everything that your nemesis is doing and see if as many people want to keep checking up on your progress of bitching.
> 
> JC Personally I think what you and anyone who has had anything to do with that car have done is truely outstanding!and i thank you for the time you have spent in actually bothing to share all this with the rest of us
> Cant wait to see the next video.
> 
> Over and out!


Very well put I couldn't agree more but I'm not sure a certain person is playing with a full deck of cards if you catch my drift.

I worry when you see some of the things Mule puts just what makes him tick.


----------



## jonnyc

Glad I'm not the only one who see's it this way too..


----------



## [email protected]

Mule said:


> If the time is correct, then here goes....
> 
> Equal weight, no advantage driver wise:
> 
> TTshop LOBA: 500hp 11,67secs
> Cocker/APR: ESTIMATED *533hp* 11,37secs.
> 
> I dont see where the stated 600hp+ comes into the equation?
> 
> The torque and the kick in the ass is bigger than with a Loba unit, and thats maybe the reason that it cheats the bum dyno...
> 
> The 3071R is maxx'ed out at 560hp according to Garrett. 640hp for the 3076R...
> 
> So if the 533hp is about correct, then it way below expectations and all the hearsay that JC provides.
> 
> You are more than welcome to prove me wrong here Jonny, but we need hard facts on the table, not the usual crap!
> 
> :roll:


That's quite a lot of assumptions to make and clearly indicates you know very little about sprint racing.

Seems you are just here to hate.

A better response, even from someone wanting to see JC fail would have been:

What was your 60" time?
How did you feel about the launch?
Did you get good shifts?
Were other passes with better launches?
Where is your time slip so we can compare to other TTRS' from Santa Pod?
Has anyone else run a TTRS at Santa Pod?
What was the density altitude on that day and how does it compare to other runs that we have info for?

To just arbitrarily throw out a calculated BHP figure on a time that is full of speculations and may or may not have been indicative of the power achieved by the car makes you a rather large idiot.


----------



## mrdemon

Mitchy said:


> That's true David, supercar performance has moved on over the last couple of years but those cars you mention are in the next league above supercars, I think the press now call them hypercars ;-) The primary reason performance has moved on is with dual clutch transmissions and launch control features becoming more common place. Instead of adding a whole more amount of horsepower to the cars and inducing traction issues they clearly thought about bridging the shift times down to bring the times down that way.
> 
> You have to ask yourself, where does it all end for road going cars, I mean 0-200 in 8secs for a standard production road car is simply ludicrous. Does performance now plateau for the next 10yrs or are cars just going to get quicker and quicker. Scary stuff, 200hp was fast 10yrs ago, 350hp was fast 5yrs ago, today, that level is now 500hp.
> 
> It's all good for us speed freaks I suppose


Hyper cars are Zonda's, Veyrons, konig. Etc etc the cars I listed are just today's super cars, it's a fine line though these days with a lot of super cars now 200k+

But yes where will it end when Ferrari have a 750bhp gt car lol. Bit of a thread drift sorry


----------



## LEO-RS

It had to be an 11.37 didn't it :lol:

Having had a closer look Jonny, there's 1/1000th of a second between us, my 11.371 vs your 11.372. You just couldn't make that up haha :lol: You go through the finish line with a higher top speed though which clearly shows your hp advantage 

What 60ft did you manage in the end? 1.7's or did you get it into the 1.6's. You going back again the weekend coming?


----------



## Mule

Thanks Keith... 

Idiot comes from the greek word of idios. It means a special person. Not negative charged from the origin.

 Enough of the history lessons for today.

As I stated in my post I didnt take into account the driver advantage over the TTShop car.

Its all in the math. Power is delivered in an exponetial way. So a 2,6% faster time indicate that it has 2,6x2,6% more hp to move the same weight, the same distance in shorter time.

So assuming that the TTshop car has 500hp, the APR car would have 533hp. Which actually is within the range of the 3071R from Garrett. The stated 600+hp is not possible unless they are produced at 4500rpm and I dont think Jonny has switched to a diesel. 

As stated elsewhere Ketih, I dont mind APR and are not out to compremise APR in any way, but I hate statements that are nothing but hot air and never backed up by facts from Jonny. I know you are goood friends and Jonny can be thankful for that. Otherwise he would be in trouble  You chose the wrong person to promote the products since all he does is posting pictures of parts and bragging about 600+hp and a superfast car. For all to see and want, but those who can see through the smoke and mirrors, they are laughing at Jonny and unfortunately at APR.

He needs to come clean and tell who is really behind the so called hobbyist sponsored by major companies. That way things get transparent again and people can see clearly.



> What was your 60" time?


Doesnt matter since the APR kit shines further up the RPM range and therefore the car had higher terminal than the TTshop car. Meaning that it could have had the same 60' feet time, but it would have been quicker in the end where the difference in the powerband matters.



> How did you feel about the launch?


Hopefully good since he is a racing driver by profession



> Did you get good shifts?


We can tell from the video that they are quite allright.



> Were other passes with better launches?


Maybe but 11.37 was the quickest documented so it really doesnt matter since its in the higher rev. range that the kit should shine.



> Where is your time slip so we can compare to other TTRS' from Santa Pod?


We have had Crail runnings and at GTI. Again Jonny promised that the car would go into the 10's at GTI. It didnt and was not as quick as the Loba fitted TTshop car.



> Has anyone else run a TTRS at Santa Pod?


Maybe....



> What was the density altitude on that day and how does it compare to other runs that we have info for?


Hard to say, since I dont know how many runs you have had over the 6 mths period the car has been in development.

Enjoy your evening Keith.


----------



## jamman

Mule, I see no one else on this thread attacking the OP like you it's sad and also a little worrying.

So Jonny and APR have a very close relationship and he gets things other people have to pay for so what

Enjoy the thread for what it is, does your obvious hatred of Jonny not let you see just how interesting some of the development is ?

You have been warned about this behavior before by the mods and no doubt will be again but I get the impression you just can't help yourself, very sad.


----------



## BAMTT

Wow, this mule reminds me of Hugh Lauries character in blackadder 2, the evil prince Ludwig or was it shorty greasy spot spot

Be careful all he might go and tell his dad !!!


----------



## all4power

I personally would like to know what his 60ft time was. Thats important in determining the range of hp. If his 60 ft is bad that would explain the higher trap than the Loba car meaning the power range between the two cars could be marginal. However if the 60 ft are the same then the hp difference would be substantial.

The closest car that I have owned at the exact same weight would be a C6. When I was on nitrous my hp rating was at or around 560 bhp and that car ran a 1/4 mile of 10.8 @132 with a 60ft of 1.7. I know its not comparing apples to apples because of torque and gearing however its the closest comparison I can think of.

With a advertised hp rating of 600 bhp I personally expected a much better time. I'm not here to discount APR's efforts or Johnny nor am I going to attack anyone.

BTW...I've been keeping a close eye on this thread as I'm building my own TT.


----------



## moncler1

Mule said:


> Thanks Keith... ..Its all in the math. Power is delivered in an exponetial way. So a 2,6% faster time indicate that it has 2,6x2,6% more hp ...


2.6x2.6% = 0.0676 (which, in case you don't realise, is a shade lower than sweet FA).

Maths lesson over for the night.


----------



## Ikon66

jonnyc said:


> Mule, take the hint and just leave me and my threads alone. It really is pathetic what your doing and everyone is saying the same thing!!
> 
> Admin, is this really acceptable?? Or is there no moderation on this forum?


there is indeed moderation on here jonny, however, i cant see any rule breaking as such. I agree mule has got the bit between his teeth but is just stating what "he" believes to be correct. My advice, as we agreed last time, was to not rise to it :?


----------



## TT-REX

Ikon66 said:


> I agree mule has got the bit between his teeth


 :lol:


----------



## Mule

And how much is 500hp x 1,0676??? 533 it is..... 

Dont need to teach me math mate 

I got a masters degree in strategy, organisation and management 



moncler1 said:


> Mule said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Keith... ..Its all in the math. Power is delivered in an exponetial way. So a 2,6% faster time indicate that it has 2,6x2,6% more hp ...
> 
> 
> 
> 2.6x2.6% = 0.0676 (which, in case you don't realise, is a shade lower than sweet FA).
> 
> Maths lesson over for the night.
Click to expand...


----------



## talk-torque

Surely that's enough? I add my name to those sharing Jonny's obvious, and understandable, frustration.


----------



## Ikon66

ok, some of the more controversial posts have been pruned but I don't feel I've over done it. Some allegations have been made re sponsorship etc. which the forum owner have investigated.

Cheers


----------



## jonnyc

Wheeyyyyyy..

Got some good updates to come soon too, new wheels going on later this week


----------



## Toshiba

[email protected] said:


> ...That's quite a lot of assumptions to make.


Talking of assumptions...

It would be good if you could confirm either way the assumption that the development of this car is free/no cost/reduced cost in exchange for free advertising/promotion of the aforementioned company on various Internet forums. A yes or no will suffice and i'll take no answer as a yes - which surely is totally against the forum rules and principles.

I'm more than happy to also receive free products and services if any are going for an R8


----------



## jonnyc

Toshiba said:


> [email protected] said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...That's quite a lot of assumptions to make.
> 
> 
> 
> Talking of assumptions...
> 
> It would be good if you could confirm either way the assumption that the development of this car is free/no cost/reduced cost in exchange for free advertising/promotion of the aforementioned company on various Internet forums. A yes or no will suffice and i'll take no answer as a yes - which surely is totally against the forum rules and principles.
> 
> I'm more than happy to also receive free products and services if any are going for an R8
Click to expand...

Really?? The thread has been back about 5 minutes and this already?!!

Ask admin to show you the PM I sent them listing much I have spent on my car out of my own pocket!.. Understandably I think it's ok if I'd rather keep this confidential, and because of that people presume everything is for free.. Bore off


----------



## Toshiba

I asked Keith to confirm thanks.

I dont care how much you have spent on what nor has anyone asked for that detail of costs and i agree with you it doesn't need to be shared (strange defensive starting position), but the point was made by a few and i think its fair question to ask for confirmation on as to if the comment made has any validity.

Are X paying for the development of a car at their expense in exchange for free advertising by you on car forums...
its a simple yes/no question and it all goes away..


----------



## jonnyc

Oh dear. I'll steer Keith in the direction of this thread and he can respond with his answer. To which you will disagree, as you have already stated..

Car forums are ruined by people like you.. Takes all the fun out of it..


----------



## Dayer2910

Blimey how can one thread cause so much agro ?


----------



## Toshiba

I'm trying to help you JC - its all goes away with the answer people are looking for and then no one can bug the crap out of you with assertions/comments and you carry on with YOUR thread in YOUR way!

If they are, so what if the admins are happy with that position, but its all out and nothing more can be said? 
Am i jealous hell yeah, if people offer me favours i'd take them in a second...

its my last post on/in this subject, hope it goes ok for you.


----------



## jonnyc

Dayer2910 said:


> Blimey how can one thread cause so much agro ?


Unreal isn't it..!! Don't know what some people's problems are.

To be fair, I've had the same kind of experience with EVERY build thread on EVERY car forum I've been on since turning 17 and tuning my Mini One.. So it doesn't surprise me, still pretty annoying though!


----------



## SuperRS

I thought this forum was about cars, not where you get the money from to pay for it.

JC's does get this with every car he's had, seen it with his last two projects.

Oh well you know you are doing something right if your name is constantly in people's mouths


----------



## jonnyc

Mini One
Mini Cooper
Mini Cooper S
Golf GTI
Audi S3
Golf Edition 30
Civic Type R EP3
Clio V6
Golf Edition 30
TTS
TTRS

ALL of which I have done a build online.. And every single thread featured at least a few people who had a problem with me.. Haha. It's entertaining the way that they jump to conclusions when this is in fact the 11th car I've wasted money on!


----------



## SuperRS

Didnt know you had Clio v6 and a TTS also! Was ownership in that order?


----------



## Mike007

Morning Fellas. I'm new to this forum but not new to forums. Been a member of several other ones. Jonny I think what you have done to your car is fantastic mate. Really really is brilliant. 
It's massively annoying that some members feel the overwhelming urge to slag others off. Not just on here but other forums. I was a member of one particular forum and it got so bad with idiots slagging everything off that most if not all the decent members left and joined what is one of the best forums out there. 
For what it's worth I'm quite surprised at how this forum is policed. My first impressions are that it isn't, we'll not much anyway. I'm all for freedom of speech etc but not at the expense of ruining a great club. 
You and Mule are shown as senior forum members so IMO you fellas should be setting us new peasants a good example. Lol. Don't rise to Mules comments mate. You and only you know what's gone into modifying your car. Everyone loves it. Members should be allowed to debate topics on here and have difference of opinions but surely it should be constructive and factual. 
Jonny keep up the good work mate. I look forward to seeing your car in the flesh.


----------



## jonnyc

SuperRS said:


> Didnt know you had Clio v6 and a TTS also! Was ownership in that order?


Yeah thats the ownership order too..

Clio had straight pipes, coilovers, different seats, map, intake bla bla.. It was a total POS though and I sold it after 5 weeks of buying it, lost 6 grand. Idiot haha..

Civic had a Toda 2.3, Jackson Racing SC, all the bits.. Tein coils, wheels, etc etc etc.. Again, daft..

Lesson learnt, STICK TO THE VAG!


----------



## jonnyc

Oh and had a TTS for 3 weeks, then drove an RS and fell in love.. :roll:


----------



## igotone

I saw one of the new Mugen Civic Type-Rs yesterday. Can't say I liked the look of it and it's a lot of wonga for not that much more poke.

I can't believe the grief this thread is causing. :roll:


----------



## zip it

jonnyc said:


> Civic had a Toda 2.3, Jackson Racing SC, all the bits.. Tein coils, wheels, etc etc etc.. Again, daft..


Could be wrong, but did you used to be a member of CTR OC? Name rings a bell, as does build threads for something tasty :?:

Ex CTR owner myself between 2005 and 2008, had 2003 NHB, 2005 NHB and 2005 Milano Premier - awesome little cars :twisted:

Amazing the flaming you're getting on here from the most placid owners club ever, well compared to the snake pit of CTR OC :roll:


----------



## moncler1

Good to see this back Jonny, for what it's worth I think most people can see through the daft posts (including mine) and will concentrate on what they click on the thread for; To see someone who is prepared to modify their car further than the rest of us are willing to go. We all love reading how things develop, what works and what doesn't.

What those who think it's a free ride for you fail to realise is the risk you are willing to take with your car, that I know you paid for yourself. I once signed up for a 'free' development part for mine, and it resulted in 3 months with no car and a great deal of heartache. All my own fault for being seduced with the thought of something for nothing. As most of us know, there is no such thing.

So to anyone who thinks this is all free and easy for you, phone a tuner up and offer your own car as a development mule, then see what that actually means.

(The work TT Shop did on my car is not what I'm referring to above, they have been exemplary every time my car has been in their workshop, and I paid what anyone else would pay for the same work!)


----------



## Mech33

Looking forward to your updates, johnny! Don't mind the haters: the rest of us live for your posts!


----------



## hugy

Jonny,
Can you please post a link to your TTS build thread?


----------



## wja96

Mech33 said:


> Looking forward to your updates, johnny! Don't mind the haters: the rest of us live for your posts!


I like the thread, but I wouldn't go that far. I have to be honest, I would like to see some pictures of what it looks like and a dyno printout, even if the Haldex isn't playing nicely with the rollers and it reads low. It's an interim yardstick if you like, for when it's closer to being finished.

The thing that surprises me when I read this is people seem to think that car tuning kits just appear, all finished and working perfectly. I think this thread reflects reality. The high hopes of today are generally only turned into reality three or four tweaks away.

I think you have you give JonnyC credit for having the nerve to put his car up for this sort of treatment, irrespective of who is actually paying for it. Even if he was getting parts and labour for free (and I don't care if he is), he's still having his car in the workshop rather more than I could allow.

Keep posting please!


----------



## jonnyc

Hey guys, sorry for the lack of posts recently, not a huge amount has been happening but LOTS behind the scenes..

Update coming soon with new gearbox parts and clutch too.. Hears a quick one of some of the gearbox internals after the Superfinishing treatment!!










Disclaimer for the haters:

NO the stock gearbox didnt break
NO the stock clutch didnt break


----------



## jonnyc

Hey..

So finally a decent sized update on the car.. Lots of progress behind the scenes and getting close now to everything coming back together!! Wooooo

*APR Stage III kit development*

After testing, some changes have been made to the manifold to improve many factors, spool, boost control, top end power and over all flow.. Should make an increase in HP and TQ all round plus even further reduce spool times, boost recovery and, well.. It looks pretty damn cool!!


















So, changes from the 4 bolt T3 flange to a much nicer looking (and flowing) 3" V-Band connection which will be then mated to a Garrett GTX3076R turbo, complete with .86AR Tial SS exhaust housing, again improving flow, and reducing weight..










Then for boost control, going away from the internal wastegate turbo, and utilising the Tial 38mm V-Band WG..










This new kit should also be lighter too, which is only a good thing!

Pretty excited to get this lot on my car now and see what difference it makes! We have TONS of data now, so any small differences will be easy to measure, and im confident there should be some marked improvements in the areas noted above..

On top of all that lot, im also working on the following for when the car gets back together..

*New engine build*

Ok, so after a barrage of false rumors being spread about my car AGAIN, who blew it up, and what state its in, delivery issues from Audi lol.. All of which are just laughable.. Heres the facts!!

As far as I know I had the first ever 2.5TFSI built to race spec, with forged rods, pistons, flowed head, bla bla bla.. And while the car was off the road this time around & the gearbox out for race prep etc the decision was made to have the engine taken out and inspected for wear.. As, lets be honest, this is the right thing to do..

The condition of the pistons, bores, bearings, head, etc etc etc.. All looked at for piece of mind.. And while it was apart, I couldn't resist making some changes.. So basically i've gone and told Tim @ Race Developments to go wild.. The engine will now be an out and out no holds barred build.. All of which should allow for safety in the future when chasing some crazy HP!!.. Basically matching the engine build of Jasons TTRS, also built by Tim..

*Gearbox Build*

I took the decision to have the gearbox internals all Superfinished.. This is a lengthy and reasonably expensive process but for me, will give me peace of mind.. Prevention rather than cure, as with the engine build!!


















This will reduce losses in the gearbox, dramatically increase strength, and should even improve gear change times!!

*Racing Clutch & Flywheel*

Again, there has been zero issues with the stock clutch at all, which is incredible considering the power, torque and abuse that its had!!.. Still holds perfectly well..

I have been working with a UK clutch company to produce a clutch & flywheel package for the TTRS to my spec, this is a one off thing and the first prototype should be ready imminently..

Ive gone for a single mass 5.5kg flywheel (stock is 13.5kg) coupled to a small diameter twin plate ceramatalic paddle clutch.. Ok, so its not going to be the nicest thing in the world to drive around town after this is installed but its torque holding capacity will be in the region of 1000nm+ and should allow me to launch the car as I would like, and change gear extremely quickly!!.. Cant wait..

*New wheels & Tyres*

Got myself a set of Squared SC1's..


















18x8.5 which will be mated to a set of 245/40/18 Michelin Pilot SuperSports.. Narrower, but less weight, and im looking forward to seeing how these will perform..

Will be changing the colour before install but did a quick test fit for now.. Look great wrapped around my brakes..










*Rear Brake Kit*

T compliment the DaveB front brake kit thats been installed for a while now, he's been working on something special.. A whole seperate rear kit, seperate one piece rear caliper with remote handbrake caliper too.. The over all package will weight in the same or even a little less than stock, yet provide more stability under heavy braking, and will look incredible once the rear calipers are finished to match my current front kit..

A teaser pic coming soon...

*Titanium Seat Brackets*

So.. Will finally get around to installing these too before the car is back on the road..

Built as one of two sets by a good friend, these Titanium brackets are designed to bolt directly from the Recaro Pole position seat to the floor.. Bolt adjustments for forward-back / up-down / Rake but once set, they wont be moving..

Heres my seats installed with the current Recaro frames










And pics of the new frames










And installed on seats (not my pics)


























And a bit of weight comparison too..

Stock TTRS seat inc frames - 32.4kg
Recaro seat + Recaro frames - 20.6kg
Recaro seat + Custom Ti frames - 10.6kg

So a pretty good change there too!! And pretty much one off too!

*Weight Saving*

Other than the seats, exhaust, wheels, suspension etc etc.. Im looking at various options on weight saving, the list is LONG and every part is a little bit at a time, but it all adds up..

My current calculated achievable weight goal is at 1125kg.. This is EVERYTHING.. So will take a while to get down to thats for sure, but is possible, and can only imagine how much it would bring the car to life losing that much weight!!

-----

So, thats about it for now.. Looking forward to posting updates again soon, with more pics and info..


----------



## jonnyc

And a little teaser of the prototype rear brake kit mocked up on a TTRS rear hub and suspension assembly..


----------



## Joerek

Looks great!! Weight savings are gonna go absurd now 

I've replaced my OEM seats with Recaro Sportser CS's, but I was shocked by the weight of the adapter frame, which in the end makes the complete new setup just 7 kg lighter (per seat) compared to the OEM seats. These new adapters makes it great in terms of weight savings.


----------



## V6RUL

Nice update Jonny, hopefully a nice chrimbo present will be ready.
Steve


----------



## jamman

Looks pants :mrgreen:


----------



## bigsyd

good to see this post back up 8) what is Superfinish :? :?: :?:


----------



## kevtga

Well done  that looks awesome  keep up the great work


----------



## jonnyc

bigsyd said:


> good to see this post back up 8) what is Superfinish :? :?: :?:


Ill just do a Von here as its easier than explaining it or pretending that I invented the idea myself.. :roll: :wink:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superfinishing


----------



## LEO-RS

Nice update Jonny.

The APR guys are not rating the Forge cooler, what are your plans for this? Are you going to go for a THS install or the new Wagner evo 2 unit or are you happy keeping the Forge unit?


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy said:


> Nice update Jonny.
> 
> The APR guys are not rating the Forge cooler, what are your plans for this? Are you going to go for a THS install or the new Wagner evo 2 unit or are you happy keeping the Forge unit?


Still running the Forge cooler at the mo.. No plans to change unless APR release something in the future


----------



## caney

Nice update,very :mrgreen: 
Steve


----------



## mattchaps

Nice update JC, good to hear it's all coming together nicely.

Roll on 2013 when APR Stage III becomes publicly available 

Regarding coolers, I spoke to Evan and for now all I can say is "watch this space!" haha!


----------



## LEO-RS

Forge have just released info on an updated race cooler on Facebook. TTS have trialled it and its making significant gains back to back against their 'street' version.

Looks promising as does the new Wagner.


----------



## TT225

Where did you get the PIAA Xenon bulbs?

The Frozen grey wrap looks nice


----------



## [email protected]

Great update JC...


----------



## jonnyc

Another teaser.. Looks SOOOO good


----------



## jonnyc

TT225 said:


> Where did you get the PIAA Xenon bulbs?
> 
> The Frozen grey wrap looks nice


It's been so long I can't actually remember.. Not cheap but they're excellent!

Thanks, wrap really sets the car off I think.. Not too in your face either!


----------



## jonnyc

Hey,

Heres some logs posted by Keith @ APR taken from my car.. Great info, if anyone would like to ask questions feel free and ill be happy to explain more in detail..

- - - - - - - - -

JC's Boost....










You could say the GTX3071R is maxed out on JC's car.....










Which produces these kinds of exhaust gas temperatures...nothing crazy but a touch higher than a release worthy product would see but its good testing to see how the Stage III hardware and other standard bits on the car hold up.










A nice example of how the secondary fueling surface (hardware protection lambda) keeps the EGT's sustainable....

Lambda gets as rich as .77 towards the end of the run.










And here is the actual Timing Angle we achieved with Race Gas...AND Yeah, that's 24 degrees advance at red line. :twisted: If you think that means JC's car is making a lot of power on Race Gas, that's because it is.










And here is Timing Correction for Knock.....










The spikes to 5 degrees of correction you see would be eliminated in a production version of this calibration but its ok for our uses during R&D.

And the Actual Timing Angle for Pump Gas.......

Needs a little bit of work before its ready for release but 13-15 degrees advance on Pump Gas on a turbo this size is pretty nice.










And here is Correction for Knock on Pump Gas. You can see the areas that need a little bit of adjustment to be considered worthy of public consumption but not bad for a R&D calibration.










I didn't do the best job of taking notes about the logs regarding IAT's but from the best I can tell, this is Intake Air Temperatures on the road with the small amount of Water Meth we sometimes use on JC's car turned on...










And this is a back to back run with the Water Meth turned off...










And now on to fueling....

Here is the Actual Low Pressure Fuel from JC's car...










And High Pressure Fuel Requested vs Actual.....The reason for the spikes over Requested is because there are a couple of different ways to get the ECU to ask for more High Pressure Fuel and as this is a R&D Calibration, the Calibration Engineers went with the easiest way to get the results they needed for testing. A production calibration would not look like this as Requested Fuel Pressure would be set in the ECU to what the car is actually making.










And for my last graph of the day, I thought I would give you a sneak peek of the upcoming comparison I plan to do....

Here is the difference in the amount of Injector On Time required to provide a Lambda of .79 - .81 at the same high pressure fuel pump request for both a Loba Hybrid and the APR R&D Stage III. When you need that much more fuel to make the same lambda, you are obviously adding in a bunch more air. :wink:










- - - - - - - - -

Enjoy!


----------



## olly12

JC, Can you give me an update on the clutch that's in development? I have been trying to get an answer out of Terry but the lady on reception is hopeless & cant give any info. We have been waiting for over 3 months now & I do believe we are waiting on you :??? 
Need to get one fitted asap but don't want a sachs as it isn't rated for what we have.  Cheers


----------



## jonnyc

olly12 said:


> JC, Can you give me an update on the clutch that's in development? I have been trying to get an answer out of Terry but the lady on reception is hopeless & cant give any info. We have been waiting for over 3 months now & I do believe we are waiting on you :???
> Need to get one fitted asap but don't want a sachs as it isn't rated for what we have.  Cheers


Haha tell me about it!!..

I actually spoke to Terry again very recently and he says all the parts are now there other than the ring gear, once that's done, I'll be testing the clutch.. If I'm happy then I guess it's done???.. It's taken quite a while but in my experience Helix produce a great product and that's why I chose to go with them..


----------



## olly12

Helix is who I want to use, I just don't know how long the standard TTRS one is gonna last!.
The last time I actually got to speak to Terry he was waiting on heat treatment!
I will pester the lady on reception all next week as we personally are running out of time!  
Are you testing this clutch? If so can you start up a thread on your findings?
Cheers


----------



## jonnyc

It's really not meant to be long at all and yeah sure ill do a thread for it.. All should be fine though! Just takes time I suppose!

As for the stock clutch, I've been running stock with my Stage III car and absolutely no issues what so ever.. If you look after it then its strong enough to last even with 650+HP and 600+ft/lbs


----------



## David L

jonnyc said:


> *Gearbox Build*
> 
> I took the decision to have the gearbox internals all Superfinished.. This is a lengthy and reasonably expensive process but for me, will give me peace of mind.. Prevention rather than cure, as with the engine build!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This will reduce losses in the gearbox, dramatically increase strength, and should even improve gear change times!!


Not fitting any LSD I assume by this pic?


----------



## jonnyc

David L said:


> Not fitting any LSD I assume by this pic?


Stock Audi OEM diff going back in.. Have no interest in tracking the car so there really would be very little benefit for me


----------



## Demessiah

jonnyc said:


> As for the stock clutch, I've been running stock with my Stage III car and absolutely no issues what so ever.. If you look after it then its strong enough to last even with 650+HP and 600+ft/lbs


How do you keep the stock clutch ok with this sort of launch?





Mine stinks when I launch it and thats on uprated sachs one. Im guessing I dont give it enough revs and all the strain is going into the clutch, do I need move revs to get the tyres spinning to take the pain off the clutch? :?


----------



## V6RUL

You should charge for a Masterclass Jonny..
Steve :lol:


----------



## [email protected]

Demessiah said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> As for the stock clutch, I've been running stock with my Stage III car and absolutely no issues what so ever.. If you look after it then its strong enough to last even with 650+HP and 600+ft/lbs
> 
> 
> 
> How do you keep the stock clutch ok with this sort of launch?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mine stinks when I launch it and thats on uprated sachs one. Im guessing I dont give it enough revs and all the strain is going into the clutch, do I need move revs to get the tyres spinning to take the pain off the clutch? :?
Click to expand...

I don't get it either. I try to launch JC's car even after he tells me how he does it and I think I am doing what he says and I just smoke the clutch.


----------



## jamiekip

It took me ages to crack a good launch on jonny's advice and it is easy to get it wrong so you bog down or sit smoking the clutch. Get it right more often than wrong now and the clutch is still absolutely fine.
Best I got 0-62 was a 3.7 I think which I was pretty happy with 
Half a second of JC when he was on oem software though lol


----------



## moncler1

Know exactly what you mean Keith and Jamie, I fluked one good launch for a 3.4 in 2011, not worth trying again!


----------



## Anakin

I've been practicing in my Transit van


----------



## SuperRS

I can launch a weedy caddy perfectly lmao.

As for the clutch, It feels like forever!


----------



## jonnyc

Maybe it's just because I'm totally awesome?


----------



## TT-REX

jonnyc said:


>


Spaceship


----------



## jonnyc

So, I thought it would be fun to actually make a detailed spec list for the car which represents how the car will stand once I get it back near the end of the month.. Apart from almost having heart failure at whats been spent over the last 3 years I think its quite nice to see it all layed out! Enjoy haha..

*Software*

APR STAGE III BETA

*Engine Parts*

RACE DEVELOPMENTS RACE HEAD
CP FORGED PISTONS - 83.5MM BORE / 9.5:1 CR
SUPERFINISHED CP 'RACE' WRIST PINS
INTERGRATED ENGINEERING FORGED TUSCAN CONNECTING RODS
CALICO MAINS BEARINGS
SUPERFINISHED CRANK
ARP 2000 ROD BOLTS
APR 2000 HEAD STUD KIT
ARP 2000 MAINS BOLTS

*Turbo Parts*

GARRETT GTX3076R
TIAL SS 0.82AR EXHAUST HOUSING
HEAT PROTECTION FOR OIL + WATER LINES

*Exhaust*

APR STAGE III EXTERNAL WG CAST INCONEL EXHAUST MANIFOLD
APR STAGE III 76MM INCONEL DOWNTURN
SCORPION STAINLESS 76MM DOWNPIPE
SCORPION TITANIUM 76MM FRONT PIPE
SCORPION TITANIUM 76MM 'NON RES' CENTRE PIPE
SCORPION TITANIUM 2x70MM VALVED 'RACE' REAR SECTION

*Intake / Boost Pipes*

ITG CARBON AIRBOX & AIR SCOOP
ITG INTAKE PIPE
APR STAGE III CAST ALLOY TURBO INTAKE PIPE
APR STAGE III CAST ALLOY TURBO DISCHARGE PIPE

*Intercooler / Radiator / AC*

FORGE MOTORSPORT RACE INTERCOOLER
HIGH PERFORMANCE RADIATOR
CUSTOM A/C DELETE KIT

*Ignition + Fuel System*

HKS HEAT RANGE 8 SPARK PLUGS
AEM DUAL NOZZLE WATER/METHANOL INJECTION KIT
HEAT WRAPPED METH LINES
CUSTOM ALLOY METH TANK COVER - CRACKLE BLACK

*Braking*

VBT RACE FRONT KIT - BREMBO GTR - PAGID RS4-2 BLUE
VBT RACE REAR KIT - BREMBO GTR - PAGID RS4-2 BLUE
VBT STAINLESS BRAKE LINES - FRONT & REAR
CASTROL SRF BRAKE FLUID

*Suspension*

AST/VWR CAMBER ADJUSTABLE TOP MOUNTS
AST/VWR ADJUSTABLE RACE COILOVERS
H&R ADJUSTABLE FRONT & REAR ANTI-ROLL BARS
SUPERPRO RACE BUSH KIT - FRONT 
SUPERPRO RACE BUSH KIT - REAR
FULL JC GEO SET UP

*Drivetrain*

HALDEX GEN IV CONTROLLER
HALDEX GEN IV REMOTE SWITCHING
SUPERFINISHED GEARBOX SHAFTS
SUPERFINISHED GEARBOX GEARS
MOTUL RACE GEARBOX OIL
HELIX LIGHT WEIGHT 'RACE' SINGLE MASS FLYWHEEL
HELIX TWIN PLATE CERAMETALLIC RACE CLUTCH
APR 'RACE' ENGINE MOUNT
APR 'RACE' GEARBOX MOUNT
APR 'RACE' SUBFRAME INSERT
42 DRAFT DESIGNS SOLID SHIFTER CABLE END BUSHING SET

*Interior*

RECARO POLE POSITION - LEATHER / ALCANTARA
NON-ADJUSTABLE CUSTOM TITANIUM BASE FRAMES

*Exterior*

FULL MATT GREY WRAP
OEM TTRS GRILL RINGS - PHANTOM BLACK
OEM TTRS FRONT GRILL SURROUND - PHANTOM BLACK
OEM TTRS GRILL BADGE REMOVED
OEM TTRS MIRRORS - PHANTOM BLACK
REAR FOG LIGHT - SATIN BLACK
DE-BADGE REAR OF CAR
OEM TTRS TAIL PIPES - GLOSS BLACK
FULL EXTERIOR DETAIL - [email protected] PURE DETAIL

*Weight Saving*

LIGHTWEIGHT BRAILLE LITHIUM BATTERY
REAR SEATS & BELTS REMOVED

*Lighting*

PHILIPS 6000K D1S BULBS
XENON MATCH LED NUMBER PLATE BULBS

*Wheels & Tyres*

SQUARED SC1 - 18X8.5 / ET35 / 5X112 - GLOSS BLACK
MICHELIN PILOT SUPERSPORTS - 245/40/18


----------



## neilc

Now that is a mod list Jonny :lol: Looking forward to seeing what your car can do at RAF Marham in March.


----------



## mattchaps

Fook! That's some list of mods!

Nice one Jonny, looking forward to seeing it when she's on the road.

Matt


----------



## trialrun

sweet build, motivating me to hurry up and buy one


----------



## kevtga

Lol that's a lot of mods I am sure it would be easier to list what's standard :lol:


----------



## simmo1212

Car looks mint, Not sure I'd ever have the patience to be someones test subject. 
I'd want a drive in drive out service. 
Looking forward to you posting a 10 second run so Mule is finally silenced.


----------



## jonnyc

simmo1212 said:


> Car looks mint, Not sure I'd ever have the patience to be someones test subject.
> I'd want a drive in drive out service.
> Looking forward to you posting a 10 second run so Mule is finally silenced.


Not going to lie, its tough being without the car, but I suppose im doing it so you guys don't have to.. Just think of me a modern day hero 

And yeah, I'm pretty sure a mid to high 10 second 1/4 mile is right around the corner but I think the only thing that would silence that idiot would be a big hole and a shit load of concrete..


----------



## Anakin

jonnyc said:


> simmo1212 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Car looks mint, Not sure I'd ever have the patience to be someones test subject.
> I'd want a drive in drive out service.
> Looking forward to you posting a 10 second run so Mule is finally silenced.
> 
> 
> 
> Not going to lie, its tough being without the car, but I suppose im doing it so you guys don't have to.. Just think of me a modern day hero
> 
> And yeah, I'm pretty sure a mid to high 10 second 1/4 mile is right around the corner but I think the only thing that would silence that idiot would be a big hole and a shit load of concrete..
Click to expand...

For some reason the thought of putting Mule in a large hole makes me think of this scene.






Im am under a load of Concrete, but I am not dead and your Car is not as fast as you claim....


----------



## moncler1

We'd only mix the concrete incorrectly anyway.


----------



## jonnyc

moncler1 said:


> We'd only mix the concrete incorrectly anyway.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## jonnyc

Think we all know what this means..










Pics of all the new parts coming later today


----------



## neilc

jonnyc said:


> Think we all know what this means..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pics of all the new parts coming later today


You cant possibly fit anything else on your car , there is no space :lol:


----------



## Anakin

jonnyc said:


> Think we all know what this means..
> 
> Pics of all the new parts coming later today


That you have plenty of cash and could and should buy a set of HRE Carbonfire wheels 










these would look great imo


----------



## McKenzie

Anakin said:


> That you have plenty of cash and could and should buy a set of HRE Carbonfire wheels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> these would look great imo


I looked into these for a bit of fun, prices starting at $20,000 for the smallest 19"x9J rim going up to 22" and 12J. They weigh in at 6.8KG for the 19"!! Good value for money that :wink:


----------



## jonnyc

Gorgeous wheels but.. No lol

Been looking at wheels again, some nice stuff out there on the market but can't help but feel I already have a great set on the car, and I don't fancy giving them away.. Might just run the OZ's


----------



## moncler1

Good news with the parts here at last, are you camped at APR making sure they're getting fitted as soon as?

Those wheels may be nice, but you'd think the display stand would be a little more than a pressed piece of plate. phhfffsssssst.


----------



## V6RUL

Sure I've got the same gimp mask..
Steve


----------



## jonnyc

Here's the juicy bits of the kit.. The quality is just INSANE! Amazing work by APR..




























Key changes from the previous kit..

* V-Band cast inconel external wastegate manifold
* Tial MV-S Wastegate
* Tial V-Band stainless steel exhaust housing
* Cast inconel exhaust downturn

Kit should be going in the car soon, can't wait!!!


----------



## SuperRS

Yayyyyyy


----------



## V6RUL

Mmmm some decent quality going on.
Steve


----------



## wja96

jonnyc said:


> Think we all know what this means..


Your car's still not finished?


----------



## robokn

:lol:


----------



## wja96

Good. I want to see this thing run. I can appreciate that, given the OP's career, he's often away, but to effectively be without your car for the thick end of a year just seems ridiculous.

Fast edit there Rob!


----------



## jonnyc

Oh I the fan clubs back  Just need to wait for the founder to get wind and it'll be the full set back in action 

In terms of the development time scale, first of all I have another car, I've been running two cars for the last 5 years. This isn't any surprise to me, and you can't honestly be thinking I'm doing any of this against my will?

The build, the engineering the development is what I love almost as much as driving the car. Anyone who's read any of my previous build threads will be able to see this. This kit is now very much nearing the end of the development and it's been absolutely awesome throughout and a pleasure to be involved with a group of guys as passionate about this subject as me, that do things the right way and not some Micky mouse tuning company simply playing at it.

Everyone else out there who will buy this kit on release will have a 100% bolt on solution thanks to the time and effort put in by all involved, including (in a small way) myself. Doing things properly takes time.

More pics and a more detailed explanation of the developments coming up shortly


----------



## jonnyc

Ok so a pretty exciting update then!!

Here are some more detailed pictures and a reasonably detailed explaination of all of the new revised parts for the APR Stage III TTRS turbo kit.

As you know, along the way there have been some big developments made. The project has moved on such a long way in the last 8 months and these latest results of all the hard work really are pretty stunning!!

So, lets get started!

*Exhaust manifold*

So, you might remember the first kit featured a conventional T3 4-bolt flange style exhaust manifold. Made from cast high grade inconel. This has now been replaced in preference for a full V-Band externate wastegate design. This not only saves weight over the V1 manifold, but also allows for a far greater range of turbo's to be installed.

The V2 manifold has been package protected for turbo's able to flow up to around 1000bhp. Should make for some pretty serious cars out there in the future!

Another key benefit with moving to the external wastegate is safety. The wastegate port on an internal wastegate Garrett turbo is too small to flow enough exhaust gas from the 2.5TFSI to reduce boost significantly enough to place the car into reduced boost limp mode (around 5psi) Something that APR obviously wanted to retain, as a part of the OEM safety features in the ECU.

Here are some comparison shots to show the differences of the V1 to V2 manifold..

_Old vs New_

From the top you'll notice that the runners have been slightly re designed, this is for optimal flow to the external wastegate port.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And from the underneath comparison picture its pretty plain to see the differences. The new revised manifold featuring a V-Band connections for the turbo housing, and wastegate.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










A couple of general shots of the new manifold.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










This next pic clearly shows the new exhaust gas temperature bung which is now featured as part of the design. Some cars run the EGT probe, and some don't. If your car happens to run without, you would simply block off this port with the supplied fitting.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And the new V-Band connections in detail..


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Super smooth high quality casting surfaces on the inside of the manifold mean uninterrupted flow.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And a picture finally of the collector design, pretty special, and the quality of the casting is second to none!!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Turbo*

The first turbo installed on my car was the Garrett GTX3071R Internal wastegate turbo. This showed great spool (2.1bar at 3400rpm) but lacked a little at the top end, only being able to hold 1.7bar to the 7400rpm redline.

This is enough for well over 600bhp, but for this to be achieved the turbo was having to be pushed pretty hard, in fact, totally flat out.

The next turbo on the list to try in conjunction with the new kit is the GTX3076R along with the Tial Stainless Steel exhaust housing. This not only again saves weight due to the Tial exhaust housing, but should allow lower boost to yield similar power levels, with less exhaust gas temperature and similar levels of spool and great transient response due to the billet wheel.

Some pics..


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










This pic shows nicely the new Tial SS exhaust housing. Much smaller and lighter than the 4-bolt T-3 exhaust housing yet flows more. Got to love the V-Band too!!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Wastegate*

With the kit now using an external wastegate, the natural choice was to go again with Tial. Absolutely the best out there available today!

This specific gate is the Tial MV-S 38MM. With the new V-Band design in testing tial proved this wastegate to flow more than their old 44mm gate! Super light, and looks pretty cool too 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Exhaust Downturn*

Again another new part. Due to the Tial SS exhaust housing again using V-Band connections and the move away from internal wastegate, the downturn needed to be redesigned.

This is a very simple 76MM cast inconel downturn which will then be connected to a V-Band downpipe to mate to either the stock twin pipe exhaust system or the 76MM APR (and others) cat back system.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Wastegate pipe & Exhaust downpipe*

No pics of these as yet, as they will have to be made on my car, and a jig built for the production pieces to be manufactured from.

The plan is to be able to spec your kit with either an atmospheric dump pipe (to fire the wastegate gasses straight out to atmosphere) or a recirculating wastegate pipe that will route the wastegate pipe back into the downpipe to keep things a little quieter..

Guess which ill be going for? 

*Compressor Inlet Hose*

Again a little more work has been done to revise and perfect this part, mainly in terms of RHD/LHD fitment. The PCV breather has been moved to the opposite side of the pipe to make way for the brake booster on RHD cars, this now means that the kit is 100% compatible with LHD & RHD cars.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Exhaust heat Jacket*

To retain the temperature of the exhaust manifold collector and turbo exhaust housing APR include a super high quality custom designed heat jacket.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Compressor outlet hose*

The final production silicone hose is now complete, super high quality high temp silicone.


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










*Oil and water lines*

All part of the kit, top quality connectors and hoses


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










And thats about it for now!!!

I think you'll agree that the new kit looks absolutely stunning. The quality when its in your hands is just incredible and its a total credit to everyone involved how this has turned out!

Can't wait until next weekend when the kit will be getting installed on my car, and in the mean time, ask as many questions as you like and ill try to answer the best I can 

Cheers

Jonny


----------



## jonnyc

Hey all..

Was at APR yesterday checking out the developments. Good news that my car will be started on Friday, fully built during the weekend, some exhaust work done on Monday/Tuesday then start mapping Wednesday.. CANT WAIT!!!

While I was there I messed around a bit and took a few more pics of the kit! Just looks incredible..

Kit (kind of built up)


















And a close up of the new EGT bung with sensor installed.. Very neat and OEM










Expect that Monday ill probably not be able to resist going for a nose so safe to say ill be posting another big update on the progress of the build then!

Jc


----------



## jonnyc

Right then... Here we GO!










Loads of pics to come tomorrow


----------



## RobHardy

Good luck


----------



## jonnyc

New wheels too.. Gloss black Squared SC1










Will be wrapped in Michelin Pilot SuperSports.. Hopefully get a little test for tomorrow also!


----------



## neilc

jonnyc said:


> New wheels too.. Gloss black Squared SC1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will be wrapped in Michelin Pilot SuperSports.. Hopefully get a little test for tomorrow also!


Hell that was quick Jonny , you only just posted on FB how much you like them and then bang their in the shopping trolley :lol:


----------



## jonnyc

No time to waste Neil!!


----------



## [email protected]

wja96 said:


> Good. I want to see this thing run. I can appreciate that, given the OP's career, he's often away, but to effectively be without your car for the thick end of a year just seems ridiculous.
> 
> Fast edit there Rob!


Real shame that - for whatever the issues are here (_I have been out of the loop for sometime now so forgive me if I have missed some major coup here_) though I suspect the strong APR association/alignment may be a contributory factor here - some people are not appreciating the *'FREE development journey' *offered here that is often lacking when products are developed behind closed doors. For that 'journey' I applaud APR and JC for still giving updates...I would have given up by now with such negative views at each update and completed the developments behind closed doors as per norm.



jonnyc said:


> The project has moved on such a long way in the last 8 months and these latest results of all the hard work really are pretty stunning!!


Anyway, the engineering and changes over the 8-mths with clear explanations for the changes made are good to note for those of us - definitely put me in that category - more interested in the 'journey' than in the end product.

Put it this way...at least with the 'journey' it helps soften the blow on the end product cost when paying for it...be it sold at £0.50 or £1M.

The engineered parts look 1st class and thought out. No doubt, the changes made are based on lessons learned along the development cycle - hey, when you build something from scratch failures occur and these mandate a change...that is life...!

It is great though to see these changes close up in pix before they get hidden under the car never to be seen in this clean state again...[smiley=bigcry.gif]

Thx for sharing and keep it going...times will be laid for others to see...that, I have never had any doubts.


----------



## jonnyc

996cab said:


> Real shame that - for whatever the issues are here (_I have been out of the loop for sometime now so forgive me if I have missed some major coup here_) though I suspect the strong APR association/alignment may be a contributory factor here - some people are not appreciating the *'FREE development journey' *offered here that is often lacking when products are developed behind closed doors. For that 'journey' I applaud APR and JC for still giving updates...I would have given up by now with such negative views at each update and completed the developments behind closed doors as per norm


Thanks William. Often overlooked I have to say.. I take a far amount of time to do these posts and I have to say whilst the majority seem to enjoy reading and following the build, its inevitable that some will just never 'get it'

For those, this most probably isn't a product that they would consider for themselves anyways so its no great loss. Never the less, ill keep posting info and keeping this main build thread following my overall car build, and the APR Stage III specific progress build going too.. 



996cab said:


> Anyway, the engineering and changes over the 8-mths with clear explanations for the changes made are good to note for those of us - definitely put me in that category - more interested in the 'journey' than in the end product.
> 
> Put it this way...at least with the 'journey' it helps soften the blow on the end product cost when paying for it...be it sold at £0.50 or £1M.
> 
> The engineered parts look 1st class and thought out. No doubt, the changes made are based on lessons learned along the development cycle - hey, when you build something from scratch failures occur and these mandate a change...that is life...!
> 
> It is great though to see these changes close up in pix before they get hidden under the car never to be seen in this clean state again...[smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> Thx for sharing and keep it going...times will be laid for others to see...that, I have never had any doubts.


Agreed on the chart of progress and what effect that might have in terms of potential buyers of the kit. I suppose thats why some are convinced this is a sales thread lol.. Ill just take that as a compliment as to the level im going to in my blog :lol:

In terms of the 'failures' you speak of.. There have been no failures, just lessons learned and changes have been made to hardware and software accordingly. All in all, this will just make for a better fitting, better performing and more future proof kit.. So its only a good thing really in my eyes

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## jonnyc

*Update*

Hey all..

Ok, so a pretty cool day today, with lots of progress made on the car, things are coming together pretty quickly now!

First up though, some nice detail shots of my new Gloss Black Squared SC1's..

John from Squared was passing by Milton Keynes today and was kind enough to drop them off for me! Very happy indeed, the quality of the finish looks to be fantastic!!


















(specs for those who are interested: 18x8.5 / ET35 / 5x112 - 10.5KG)

So, back to the engine build..

The car has been worked on first of all, with the wiring all being neatened up and the routing made extra tidy (looks a mess from the factory) and most importantly the bay prepped ready for the engine install.

The car is now off the ramp and rolling which is good to see again!!










Next up the engine, fresh back from Race Developments after its routine check up has been built back up with all accessories..

All seems to be fine with the engine, so I feel happy to throw some more power at it now!  Good to know these things!

One little job that was taken on was some rather special race head work to the intake and exhaust ports courtesy again of Tim Radley at Race Developments..


















And then onto the turbo kit being mounted to the engine..

The plan is to build up the engine and gearbox as one unit with all ancillaries to install in one go into the now prepped bay of the car. This is how its looking so far today..

WG port and turbo exhaust housing..










WG bolted up..


























Nice shot of the GTX3076R










And with the cast alloy intake pipe installed










Also a couple of nice detail shots of the APR Stage III specific Oil and Water lines


















So thats the progress so far with the car build. In theory the engine should be in tomorrow all being well, and who knows, even its first fire up!!

Updates to follow as soon as I have any more news


----------



## Rosso TT

Hi Jonny,
Interesting head work you got there, is that green stuff epoxy material?
Though that since you don't have port injectors the finish would of been smoother?
Great work.


----------



## temporarychicken

The exhaust/turbo setup is inspiring. I look forward to seeing the lump back in the car now!


----------



## jonnyc

Just a few progress pics..


----------



## kevtga

Looking great jonny and those guys know their stuff top firm ;-)


----------



## jonnyc




----------



## jonnyc

Another cool close-up..

The quality of the parts really has blown me away!!


----------



## jonnyc

Starting to look like a car again


----------



## neilc

Getting there Jonny , love the wheels 8)


----------



## V6RUL

Will be ready for the weekend at this rate..bet you cant wait.
Steve


----------



## jonnyc

neilc said:


> Getting there Jonny , love the wheels 8)


Thanks mate.. Really happy with them! Going back on Wednesday with a mate, ill get them fitted up with my new Pilot Supersports now they have arrived and hopefully get some pics of them on the car! 



V6RUL said:


> Will be ready for the weekend at this rate..bet you cant wait.
> Steve


Haha, its getting that way!

After the car is 'built' its off to have the downpipe made and the WG pipe too.. Then, mapping time!!!


----------



## jonnyc

*Little update*

So, after running the Forge Motorsport TTRS intercooler for the last couple of years, I went ahead and upgraded to the 'Race' unit along side this build.. Will be very interesting to see how the IAT's look with the new unit compared to the last!

I have some very good data on the original cooler so making a comparison graph with IAT vs RPM during a dyno pull should be no issue at all.. Im pretty hopeful to see some decent gains based on others out there having had some great success with the new 'Race' unit, so fingers crossed!

Fitting was apparently very straight forward, and I have to say, in the black it looks really stealthy!


































And the build goes on!!


----------



## V6RUL

If you do intend to have a screamer pipe outta the bonnet, how you gonna keep it dry in the wet.. :idea: 
Steve


----------



## jonnyc

V6RUL said:


> If you do intend to have a screamer pipe outta the bonnet, how you gonna keep it dry in the wet.. :idea:
> Steve


----------



## jonnyc

*Update..*

Ok, so went over to APR today with my mate, for him to collect his lovely APR Stage III Supercharged R8 V8.. Impressive car for sure!!

White I was there I managed to get a few more shots of the latest progress with the car, all looks fantastic! APR have done a brilliant job putting the car back together.. Rather frustratingly STILL finding bodges from a previous experience, but im pretty confident that the car is now 100% free of its past and can move on from now!!

So first up a couple more pictures of the Forge Race intercooler, looks great on the car and in person for sure, quite noticeably larger than the previous 'street' version in pretty much every way




























Nice to see the car back in one piece pretty much! 










And some of the engine installed in the car..




























The engine bay looks fantastic, a lot of wiring has been neatened up, a huge parts list was compiled of parts to replace to get everything pretty much brand new. Its going to pretty much be a brand new car again once I get it back!

A few close-up detail shots.. It fits!! 




























Almost looks like my car again!! 










Oh and a little treat.. Anyone guess what this is?










So thats about it for now..

Remaining jobs are as follows..

* Car gets transported tomorrow to exhaust shop
* Dowpipe to be fabricated
* Screamer pipe to be fabricated
* Back to APR for final assembly
* First fire up
* Running in
* Final mapping

Then..

* Go and break some hearts


----------



## neilc

I just bagged a place at the 30-130 day Jonny , so instead of going as a passenger with Rob I can actually run now  I look forward to seeing your car in action and seeing how close I can get to your time :wink:

Not to close will be my guess :lol:


----------



## jonnyc

Great news Neil


----------



## phope

good to see it back together again


----------



## TootRS

Neil were you on the reserve list? If so whereabouts?


----------



## neilc

TootRS said:


> Neil were you on the reserve list? If so whereabouts?


With Shell at the MLR.

[email protected]


----------



## TootRS

A mate of mine was supposedly second on the reserve list, but he's not heard anything. Ill have to tell him to give Mechell a bell tomorrow to find out any updates.

Apologies Jonny for the off topic.


----------



## jonnyc

Little bit of bling this time around 

DaveB rear kit calipers finished, should be installed late next week all being well!










A nice pic with my front caliper too.. Should make for a pretty stunning looking brake set up that actually WORKS!










And along with another pair ready for some lucky TTRS customer out there :wink:










Car is on the way as we speak to have the exhaust parts fabricated up! All coming along nicely..


----------



## mattchaps

Quite simply. Yum!


----------



## TT-REX

jonnyc said:


> Little bit of bling this time around
> 
> DaveB rear kit calipers finished, should be installed late next week all being well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ..


4piston? How much did that cost you


----------



## robokn

the kit is £2200, as it consists of a Boxster caliper as well as a new hand brake caliper, a lot of work involved


----------



## jamiekip

But it's such a nice solution...


----------



## jonnyc

Its pretty important that the car stops and corners as well as it goes in a straight line.. This brake solution is the best out there for sure, the pedal feel is absolutely spot on, greatly improved over stock and for the posers out there, it looks pretty damn good too!!!


----------



## jonah

Any more news? All photos seem to have disappeared.


----------



## jonnyc

Oh shit.. Cheers for the heads up! Seems my photo bucket needs more cash in the meter!

Car is coming along.. Some pics tomorrow all being well


----------



## jonnyc

A bit of a random one but for all those with Instagram.. Give me a follow!!

@cocker_jonny

There's going to be plenty of sneak peak pictures on there of the build progress over the coming weeks! 

Cheers. Jc


----------



## jonnyc

*Update..*

Hey all..

So, some more progress has been made on the build!

The car was delivered to AKS Tuning to have the Downpipe and Waste Gate pipe made up. Both parts are being fabricated by Alex @ AKS and the quality looks absolutely top draw stuff! All T316 back-purged stainless steel..

Heres a good shot of the under side of the car as it stands










Hardware parts arrived..










And a start has been made on the downpipe..



















The Wastegate pipe will be started Monday all being well.. The plan with this is to run it down to the ground, atmospheric to start with. Based on how it sounds, it'll either get routed back into the downpipe, or if I definitely love it as much as I think I will, out of the bonnet it goes!! 

Hopefully some more pics of the progress Monday, but its coming along now! Not far to go!! Wooo..

Big thanks to Alex, looks to be doing a great job!


----------



## LEO-RS

MLR 3 weeks tomorrow mate, you definitely be ready?


----------



## robokn

I thought you would have had Scorpion do the rest of the work to mate to their exhaust


----------



## jonnyc

Mitchy said:


> MLR 3 weeks tomorrow mate, you definitely be ready?


Yep



robokn said:


> I thought you would have had Scorpion do the rest of the work to mate to their exhaust


Nope


----------



## Morells

Hi JonnyC great car. I'm following you on instergram . Quick question if you don't mind what did you think of the team dynamics imola alloys as I like the style and look of them.


----------



## jonnyc

Morells said:


> Hi JonnyC great car. I'm following you on instergram . Quick question if you don't mind what did you think of the team dynamics imola alloys as I like the style and look of them.


Yeah they were a nice wheel. And in my opinion suited the lines of the TT really nicely.. Good quality and not too heavy!


----------



## jonnyc

*Update..*

A load of progress has been made, Alex @ AKS has now completed the work on the downpipe and wastegate pipe..

Beautiful work I think you'll agree!




























And both parts completed sat together ready for install..










------

The car is now built up with all mechanical parts pretty much. It'll be transported back to APR UK for the final button up tomorrow evening, then Friday, mapping and all being well I should be able to take it home for the weekend to stick some miles on it!

VERY excited now.. All coming together!


----------



## jonnyc

Update..

Ok, so the car is now back at APR and tonight the final build will take place. Fluids, spanner check, alignment, etc etc etc.. And then fired up for the first time too if all goes to plan! 

Some more pics from today (sent over to me earlier)

Downpipe installed, with heat jacket too, nice and tidy!!


















And the wastegate back on, with the dump tube installed..










And finally some shots from underneath


















So close now..


----------



## jonnyc

She's alive  ...

Sound is INCREDIBLE .. Running in process about to start now, f*cking YES!!!!


----------



## jet jockey

How tight is the Downpipe past the drive shaft, looks like they are rubbing.


----------



## jonnyc

jet jockey said:


> How tight is the Downpipe past the drive shaft, looks like they are rubbing.


Haha nope definitely not rubbing .. It's a 3" Downpipe so no closer to anything on this big turbo set up than a stock turbo car running a Milltek downpipe for instance...


----------



## Mech33

Any updates?? How's it driving johnny?


----------



## Matt B

jonnyc said:


> She's alive  ...
> 
> Sound is INCREDIBLE .. Running in process about to start now, f*cking YES!!!!


Great news. You running in on actuator pressure?


----------



## V6RUL

Think you alter the spring rates in the WG to suit the process.

The block is already run in, so it should be plug and play really.
Steve


----------



## jonnyc

V6RUL said:


> The block is already run in, so it should be plug and play really.
> Steve


???? Are you referring to mine?


----------



## V6RUL

jonnyc said:


> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The block is already run in, so it should be plug and play really.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> ???? Are you referring to mine?
Click to expand...

I was, but not my place to comment really.
Steve


----------



## browny1992

TT-REX said:


> jonnyc said:
Click to expand...

Love this! Beautiful car 
The colour


----------



## jonnyc

V6RUL said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> V6RUL said:
> 
> 
> 
> The block is already run in, so it should be plug and play really.
> Steve
> 
> 
> 
> ???? Are you referring to mine?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was, but not my place to comment really.
> Steve
Click to expand...

Sorry mate yeah the block had a freshen up too so did need a run in..


----------



## V6RUL

Bored & honed ?
Steve


----------



## temporarychicken

Bored and Stoned?

Or just a light re-fresh, ie, crank, rods, bearings, re-bore, pistons etc!!!


----------



## jonnyc

temporarychicken said:


> Bored and Stoned?
> 
> Or just a light re-fresh, ie, crank, rods, bearings, re-bore, pistons etc!!!


Lol!! That depends who you listen to! But no.. Just a re-fresh, taken apart checked etc just while everything else was going on and the head was being worked.. But no.. It didnt snap the crank and throw rods out of the block as suggested by our resident 'expert' lol!!

.... As much as that would have pleased some!


----------



## Matt B

jonnyc said:


> temporarychicken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bored and Stoned?
> 
> Or just a light re-fresh, ie, crank, rods, bearings, re-bore, pistons etc!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! That depends who you listen to! But no.. Just a re-fresh, taken apart checked etc just while everything else was going on and the head was being worked.. But no.. It didnt snap the crank and throw rods out of the block as suggested by our resident 'expert' lol!!
> 
> .... As much as that would have pleased some!
Click to expand...

So you just running actuator pressure then? Just wondering if you are giving it any boost on the run in. Did mine for around one thousand miles at 10psi


----------



## E3 YOB

Matt B said:


> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> temporarychicken said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bored and Stoned?
> 
> Or just a light re-fresh, ie, crank, rods, bearings, re-bore, pistons etc!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Lol!! That depends who you listen to! But no.. Just a re-fresh, taken apart checked etc just while everything else was going on and the head was being worked.. But no.. It didnt snap the crank and throw rods out of the block as suggested by our resident 'expert' lol!!
> 
> .... As much as that would have pleased some!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you just running actuator pressure then? Just wondering if you are giving it any boost on the run in. Did mine for around one thousand miles at 10psi
Click to expand...

I did mine at 20 PSI on the run in and gave it the boot :lol:. Not got long for the rings to bed in so best get the some load on the engine early on imho. Worked a charm


----------



## Matt B

E3 YOB said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you just running actuator pressure then? Just wondering if you are giving it any boost on the run in. Did mine for around one thousand miles at 10psi
> 
> 
> 
> I did mine at 20 PSI on the run in and gave it the boot :lol:. Not got long for the rings to bed in so best get the some load on the engine early on imho. Worked a charm
Click to expand...

My rings are fine, not used a drop of oil


----------



## jonnyc

No, the running in procedure is fast.. It was up at 1.8bar within 25 miles of being started up..

Two heat cycles
5-10 mins driving medium load
Get on it!!!.. Done

Baby an engine and it will never be the best it could be..


----------



## Mech33

Updates??


----------



## Howzit37

Just read this thread from beginning to end and all I can say is...amazing! What an awesome car, I will be keeping an eye on this build from now on...well done sir!


----------



## jonnyc

*Update*

Ok so finally had a chance to get online and get a decent update of the car up!.. So here goes!

So I arrived at APR just in time to see the final parts being installed, almost ready for the first start up!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Once everything was ready, the car was fired up for the first time.. For those who are wondering, the long cranking time before it fires is intentional, to build proper oil pressure before the engine actually fires up to avoid damage.

http://s123.beta.photobucket.com/user/j ... 0.mp4.html

Sounded pretty sweet straight away!!

We then completed two full heat cycles, allowing the car on idle to come fully up to temp, then turning off and allowing to cool fully..

So then on the third fire up, we could give it a few revs and see how it sounded! Turns out, TOTALLY different to before, the new manifold design and turbo exhaust housing really allow you to hear the turbo whistle! Sounds incredible in person, very much like the TT Lambos when driving around slowly..

http://s123.beta.photobucket.com/user/j ... a.mp4.html

Then.. It was time to put some miles on the car.. The plan was simple, 5-10 mins medium load to bed the rings in and and general check of the car, all gears felt brilliant, and the shifts are like butter now with the new Superfinished gearbox internals!!!... And then, running a low boost file in the car, give it some stick, logging to check all is ok!!..

All went great, and considering just 1.3 bar peak boost the car feels FAST.. Like, 4th gear wheel spin in the wet fast!..

I then took the car back home from APR, to stick some more miles on and complete the running in process.. Felt nice to be back in the car!!


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










So, then back the next morning with a total of 160 miles on the new engine, all fluids were changed, engine oil & coolant and gearbox oil too.. Now we were ready to see what it can do!

This video is at 1.3 bar boost, around 9 degrees advance at the top end, the engine is literally just cruising here but thought it would be cool to get a video of the sound.. I would approximate around 500hp with this map..

http://s123.beta.photobucket.com/user/j ... e.mp4.html

The noise is pretty disgustingly loud haha.. But its fun I suppose!

So... Then it was time to get it clean and get a few shots!

(I posted this pic as I know it'll wind some people up) lol..


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Then... It was time to have some fun! 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










Thats about it for now.. No figures are being talked about yet, but lets just say, its properly quick..


----------



## Morells

This is amazing that sound is great. The whole build thread is great are you planning on going to any events in it? As I have to see this car in real life and not just on this forum and instergram. Keep the good work up mate massive thumbs up from me


----------



## jonnyc

Yeah ill be at some of the shows this year for sure.. GTI International is a good one as its got the strip there and this year being held at Shakespeare raceway too, hopefully some decent grudge matches set up by then too


----------



## browny1992

what a machine!
i love it.


----------



## caney

Jesus can't wait to see its full potential on the strip now  you going to the pod on the 24th of this month?


----------



## jonnyc

caney said:


> Jesus can't wait to see its full potential on the strip now  you going to the pod on the 24th of this month?


Thats the plan mate yep!!


----------



## V6RUL

Now that is a very RAWWWWWWWWWW cry
Steve


----------



## caney

jonnyc said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jesus can't wait to see its full potential on the strip now  you going to the pod on the 24th of this month?
> 
> 
> 
> Thats the plan mate yep!!
Click to expand...

Its a cool day on sunday so i reckon with the extra power you'll struggle with 60 fts,maybe have to wait later in the year for your 10? Be interesting to see if your trap times increase though,over 130 mph and you'll definately be in the 10's


----------



## jonnyc

*Update..*

Hey all, ok so some more pics and thoughts along with some new additions to the car!

First up, I decided to change the exhaust around a bit.. Opting for the APR RSC cat back, mated to a custom downpipe and wastegate re-route by AKS tuning, who did a great job!

So, heres the pics..

Loaded the car up with the new parts at APR UK and headed off to AKS tuning..










Parts out










Car up on the ramp










And a quick shot of the existing downpipe and screamer set up..










Scorpion off the car.. So so light!!



















APR RSC rear box..










As I didn't want it to be 'normal' I has AKS delete the middle box too..










Some awesome welding work..










So this is the new cat-back essentially..










Which left this gap..










Time to fabricate a front pipe, and change the existing downpipe to suit the 76mm system..










And the new system installed on the car





































So the exhaust was installed, and so it was time to change around the existing screamer pipe set up.. Think I must have got a bit old since I had my Golf, the sound was just insane.. So wastegate pipe was to be re-routed back into the downpipe..

Screamer off the car










Parts to be used..










Flexi with little V-Band welded










Plus the bend










So then, back onto the car to be measured up again..



















Then the final piece was fabricated, this would be welded to the downpipe..










And the finished downpipe..










Ready to be installed..










And all back on the car! Perfect fit.. Very neat!!










So that was about it!!.. Time to see how it sounds!

84578824-4457-4CD6-AFC0-8569D4C83F38-644-0000003977C7BB9A_zps29b848f9.mp4 Video by jonnnny28 | Photobucket

Overall, very very happy.. The sound is obviously very different to before, quieter all around, but the car feels and sounds great in my opinion.. And only 8kg increase too, which I was pretty surprised about!!

Next up, something that I've been wanting to try for a little while now! Solid bushings for the shift mechanism..

Parts..










Before










After










Feels really nice, and compliments the solid bushings I have in the cable ends too, the shift is even more solid now.. Pretty happy with this cheap mod!

And last up.. Time for the latest VWR intake to be installed on my car.. So a trip over to ITG for them to do the work!!

Pretty big filter housing!!










Before










After










Sounds a little louder now, but happy with it.. Nice to have the latest kit on the car, should flow a little more, and every little helps!!!!

Oh, and just for fun.. A comparison between two Stage 3 TTRS's.. One running APR RSC and the other Scorpion Titanium!

Enjoy!!

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... a.mp4.html


----------



## Hadaak

Hi Jonny, I haven't gone through all the posts but how are you dealing with carbon buildup?


----------



## nas02141

Why'd you change the catback? And what are you doing with the old system?


----------



## Patrizio72

JC if you ever got any spare bits left over drop me a line


----------



## Joerek

Yes, I might be interested in that scorpion titanium exhaust


----------



## Daltzz

My dream car, read your thread over on edition, LOVE it!


----------



## jonnyc

Hey all, quick little update!

So, I know its been a bit of a while since I last posted, this has been mainly due to the idiot trolls that like to try and ruin the fun whilst sat at their desk..

Its nice to have this view again!!! 



We have spent the last few months perfecting many points, including the software, all of which has now come together and the car is just superb!!

I have had the car back around 5 days now and in that time stuck around 500 miles on it, all running perfectly well.. And, its pretty quick too!

A few cheeky pics..





And chillin' with his mate 



For those that are wondering, the difference is almost comical between the two! haha.. Can't beat the noise of the Merc though! 

Importantly however, the car is now running sweet with its current set up!

Heres a few quick points of info..

* APR Stage 3 Turbo Kit
* GTX3076R
* 1.95bar boost peak @ 3150rpm
* 1.78bar boost @ 7250rpm
* Pump fuel only
* 100% stock fuel system

And this is what that looks like..

(pull from 2nd gear 4500rpm to 6th gear 5750rpm)

APRTTRSStage3On-Board_zps8ab856f7.mp4 Video by jonnnny28 | Photobucket

The clutch seems to be holding just fine for now (don't ask me how)

Next step is to install a prototype APR HPFP, GTX3576R turbo and of course mapping to suit, were hoping to see another 75-100hp once these steps are taken, which will nicely bump the cars performance!!

More info once I have something!

Also, ill get a GoPro speedo video too, this thing really does fly now!

Cheers

Jc


----------



## Dayer2910

You forgot to service it


----------



## jonnyc

Haha! :lol:


----------



## Matt B

Nice work on the exhaust from Alex.

Can't see the embedded pic/graph tho


----------



## jonnyc

Little taster..

1st gear roll-on in the Stage III TTRS..

Pump fuel only, GTX3076R, 100% stock fuel system, STOCK clutch..

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... 3.mp4.html

* Engine light due to 2nd lambda sensor being shit


----------



## tim_s

Awesome... when are you taking it down to the 'pod or putting it on the RR?


----------



## jonnyc

Update

Hey all,

Sorry for the lack of posts recently. Got pretty bored of all the forum BS if im honest and just haven't bothered with any forum for a long while..

Anyways, here is a good little update really, bring everything back up to speed and show you all where the cars currently at!

So, since the last post I made the car has gone through some fairly significant changes..

New turbo, coated manifold and final production pieces now installed.. The turbo is a GTX3576R, makes full boost around 3600rpm and the drivability is pretty incredible considering the capabilities of the turbo!!

All of the new final production parts..



Fresh new GTX3576R



And the exhaust side, nicely Ceramic coated



Money shot!



Full Stage III installation on the engine.. Looks kinda nice! 



It was also time for a clutch.. Went with a twin plate paddle clutch from Helix. Revs like a bike now, engagement is nice, and the pedal feel is 20% heavier than stock.. When its out, its out!!!!



Engine came out to be built up, just nicer that way.. Not necessary but the idea is that the car doesn't now need to come apart again so it was a final build, make sure that everything is absolutely perfect as things have been on and off the car so many times now..

Almost there..



Engine back in the car



Installed, on the car..



So, thats the car all built back in one piece!!

Today the guys from APR are on the dyno making final calibrations, and gathering numbers also.. Should be interesting to see what it comes out with!!!

Bare in mind that this dyno plot is taken from a 100% stock engined Stage III TTRS with 104 octane.. All of my engine mods should see a nice increase!



Lastnight I took a trip over to APR to drive the car and also get a few videos.. Enjoy!!

A little tour with some revs..

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... 3.mp4.html

OEM ECU Launch Control, the sound is INSANE! Adjustable RPM, and builds decent levels of boost too!!

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... 5.mp4.html

Video to give you an idea of the normal drive note.. Sounds beautiful in person with my custom RSC exhaust!

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... 2.mp4.html

And a little first gear pull!

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... d.mp4.html

Tomorrow, were having a play at Bruntingthorpe, 2 miles of run way, plenty of video equipment and that trusty old V-Box.. Tomorrow is the day!! Woooohooooo

-----------

Oh, and finally.. I got another toy too  Cool to see them together finally..





Lots of plans for the GTR.. Follow its progress and build on Instagram and Twitter @JCR_GTR


----------



## jonnyc

Just a really quick post guys as im off out tonight but today went really well at Bruntingthorpe.. Here are the meaty facts!!

Stage III TTRS / Manual / V-Power ONLY / Michelin SuperSport 245/40/18

0-30mph - 1.1 seconds
0-60mph - 2.8 seconds
0-100mph - 6.1 seconds
30-130mph - 8.7 seconds
62-124mph (100-200kph) - 5.8 seconds
1/4 Mile - 10.70 @ 136.0mph

All runs recorded, and verfied with GoPro footage and V-Box data.. Videos and a much more in depth post hopefully tomorrow!!

Basically.. Nice to finally prove it all! Buzing.. Amazing job by everyone at APR.. And of course, myself.. For driving it haha

Thanks!! Enjoy..


----------



## igotone

Wow - incredible times! [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## SuperRS

Cross referencing the times against a Lamborghini aventador and they are just as quick as each other, in-gear jonnys ttrs is actually quicker.

Also faster than the latest GTR and 911 Turbo S by some margin.

:twisted:


----------



## Joerek

Great numbers! I expected the 1/4m time to be better, considering the improvements in 0-100mph and 30-130mph but great numbers anyway.


----------



## jonnyc

Joerek said:


> Great numbers! I expected the 1/4m time to be better, considering the improvements in 0-100mph and 30-130mph but great numbers anyway.


I wasn't too disappointed with a 10.7 1/4 mile at 136mph at Bruntingthorpe.. That at Pod will be a 10.4 I recon


----------



## jonnyc

Hey all..

Ok, so some videos as promised!!

First of all.. This is vs my Stage1 Gen2 GTR (600hp)

This was 60 - 190mph in the TTRS!

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... b.mp4.html

0-155mph run

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... 8.mp4.html

60-170mph run

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... 7.mp4.html

Enjoy!!


----------



## Spaceman10

Hi jonny c

I been following your build and can only say what a great ttrs
Well done for all your hard work.
The videos are great love the sound it makes and boy does it go.

Again great tt rs mate and well done

Regards

Phil


----------



## relic222

Jesus F Christ, that looks fast, definitely need more videos of that!


----------



## BAMTT

Wow very quick, super sharp gear changes, ?


----------



## Mech33

What octane fuel are you running for all of these?



jonnyc said:


> Hey all..
> 
> Ok, so some videos as promised!!
> 
> First of all.. This is vs my Stage1 Gen2 GTR (600hp)
> 
> This was 60 - 190mph in the TTRS!
> 
> http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... b.mp4.html
> 
> 0-155mph run
> 
> http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... 8.mp4.html
> 
> 60-170mph run
> 
> http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... 7.mp4.html
> 
> Enjoy!!


----------



## SuperRS

Shell 99 ron


----------



## jaybyme

I wonder what difference 102 will make once back in Germany


----------



## kevtga

Well done johnny saw this on GTROC top work and I have also joined the Gtr dark side lol


----------



## jonnyc

jaybyme said:


> I wonder what difference 102 will make once back in Germany


Quite a lot mate!!

Im jealous ha


----------



## suffeks

i have tried 102 aral before, can the ecu auto advance the timing that much? i have the 98 program... or does it only retard timing

i burned through a tank in an hour hahaha


----------



## jaybyme

jonnyc said:


> jaybyme said:
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder what difference 102 will make once back in Germany
> 
> 
> 
> Quite a lot mate!!
> 
> Im jealous ha
Click to expand...

Lets hope the car is running on 102 and full power very soon ?
Even though it will be worth the wait,it's a bit frustrating sitting about this week waiting for work to be finished.


----------



## roddy

Mech33 said:


> What octane fuel are you running for all of these?
> 
> 
> 
> jonnyc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey all..
> 
> Ok, so some videos as promised!!
> 
> First of all.. This is vs my Stage1 Gen2 GTR (600hp)
> 
> This was 60 - 190mph in the TTRS!
> 
> http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... b.mp4.html
> 
> 0-155mph run
> enjoy ?? holly sheet mate,, you dont mind revin it a bit !!
> http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... 8.mp4.html
> 
> 60-170mph run
> 
> http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... 7.mp4.html
> 
> Enjoy!!
Click to expand...


----------



## jaybyme

Jonny's was the same as all other cars,running Vpower


----------



## cyberspeed2207

Impressive Build!

Quick question about your Recaro Pole Position seats. How did you trick the car into thinking that the seats had airbags?
I purchased the dongles from Audi to fool the car's system but the airbag light went off.


----------



## Adam M

Why bother having two tuned cars? I don't quite get why you do this.

We aren't asking supercar exotica that don't really lose money and sit in a collection. You have the gtr which is almost stock and pretty comparable, so f you want the performance why not make do with one or the other.

I have done the two car ting before and got out because the cars were too similar to make it worth owning both. Doing it now there has to be a benefit in OE that th other can't provide eg. Drop top, 5 seats, luggage capacity, power. You have two front engine 4wd turbo charged performance 2+2s. Seems a little strange to me.


----------



## robokn

cyberspeed2207 said:


> Impressive Build!
> 
> Quick question about your Recaro Pole Position seats. How did you trick the car into thinking that the seats had airbags?
> I purchased the dongles from Audi to fool the car's system but the airbag light went off.


You can get them from Recaro they are basically resisitors I have them as well for my Cobra seats, air bag functions ok as well


----------



## jimojameso

Adam M said:


> Why bother having two tuned cars?


Because you can. Ha ha. The GTR and TT are quite different cars. If i could have both i would in a second


----------



## jimojameso

robokn said:


> cyberspeed2207 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Impressive Build!
> 
> Quick question about your Recaro Pole Position seats. How did you trick the car into thinking that the seats had airbags?
> I purchased the dongles from Audi to fool the car's system but the airbag light went off.
> 
> 
> 
> You can get them from Recaro they are basically resisitors I have them as well for my Cobra seats, air bag functions ok as well
Click to expand...

Also you can code it out in vagcom. A friend over on ED38 has CS's in his TT and has done it. He got VRS Northampton to do it. I put my RS4 Recaro's in at the weekend so i need to get it done aswell.


----------



## SuperRS

Adam M said:


> Why bother having two tuned cars? I don't quite get why you do this.
> 
> We aren't asking supercar exotica that don't really lose money and sit in a collection. You have the gtr which is almost stock and pretty comparable, so f you want the performance why not make do with one or the other.
> 
> I have done the two car ting before and got out because the cars were too similar to make it worth owning both. Doing it now there has to be a benefit in OE that th other can't provide eg. Drop top, 5 seats, luggage capacity, power. You have two front engine 4wd turbo charged performance 2+2s. Seems a little strange to me.


This isn't the first time jonny has had two very fast cars.

He loves to modify, the TT is nearing completion so the GTR will be his new pet project. It keeps him mobile when one car is off the road for work.


----------



## jamman

Adam M said:


> Why bother having two tuned cars? I don't quite get why you do this.
> 
> We aren't asking supercar exotica that don't really lose money and sit in a collection. You have the gtr which is almost stock and pretty comparable, so f you want the performance why not make do with one or the other.
> 
> I have done the two car ting before and got out because the cars were too similar to make it worth owning both. Doing it now there has to be a benefit in OE that th other can't provide eg. Drop top, 5 seats, luggage capacity, power. You have two front engine 4wd turbo charged performance 2+2s. Seems a little strange to me.


Always puzzles me why people even take the time to post this sort of tripe but hey ho don't know if it jealousy or what but very strange.

Anyway regards the car it looks slow in the videos and I reckon I would have you in reverse JC :wink: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## jimojameso

Completely agree mate.


----------



## Adam M

Excuse me?

what am I jealous of exactly?


----------



## billyali86

Does not seem like Jealousy to me (not that there is nothing to jealous of  )

I think its just a general question, which maybe could have been worded a bit better

I think Jonny is holding on to the car as he put so much time and money into it. I couldn't bear parting with it if it was my car


----------



## SuperRS

Adam M said:


> Excuse me?
> 
> what am I jealous of exactly?


His boyish good looks, copious amounts of women and Jedi gear shifts 8)


----------



## Adam M

double post. edited


----------



## Adam M

billyali86 said:


> Does not seem like Jealousy to me (not that there is nothing to jealous of  )
> 
> I think its just a general question, which maybe could have been worded a bit better
> 
> I think Jonny is holding on to the car as he put so much time and money into it. I couldn't bear parting with it if it was my car


Thanks for that - it was a genuine question from someone in the exact same position, with almost the same garage. I've made a point of varying my cars more and resisting the urge to make them all faster. TTS is fast enough - but is a roadster so adds open top driving into the equation. Q5 is certainly fast enough since my wife drives it (if you call it driving) but adds luggage space and practicality. GTR has 900bhp or so.

The point is, there is rarely a situation where I struggle to work out which to drive because they all offer different things. To me a modded TTRS coupe and a GTR just don't differ enough to make the case for owning both. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Dayer2910

jamman said:


> Adam M said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why bother having two tuned cars? I don't quite get why you do this.
> 
> We aren't asking supercar exotica that don't really lose money and sit in a collection. You have the gtr which is almost stock and pretty comparable, so f you want the performance why not make do with one or the other.
> 
> I have done the two car ting before and got out because the cars were too similar to make it worth owning both. Doing it now there has to be a benefit in OE that th other can't provide eg. Drop top, 5 seats, luggage capacity, power. You have two front engine 4wd turbo charged performance 2+2s. Seems a little strange to me.
> 
> 
> 
> Always puzzles me why people even take the time to post this sort of tripe but hey ho don't know if it jealousy or what but very strange.
> 
> Anyway regards the car it looks slow in the videos and I reckon I would have you in reverse JC :wink: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

Hardly jealousy when the guy has a 900hp GTR, TTS and Q5  and it always puzzles me when folk take the time to REPLY to this sort of tripe but hey ho....

Touchy lot the modded crowd..


----------



## SuperRS

Now now dayer,
You know I'm not touchy. When it comes to touchy feely blouse and skirt TT owners its the 3.2 gays


----------



## jonnyc

Adam M said:


> Why bother having two tuned cars? I don't quite get why you do this.
> 
> We aren't asking supercar exotica that don't really lose money and sit in a collection. You have the gtr which is almost stock and pretty comparable, so f you want the performance why not make do with one or the other.
> 
> I have done the two car ting before and got out because the cars were too similar to make it worth owning both. Doing it now there has to be a benefit in OE that th other can't provide eg. Drop top, 5 seats, luggage capacity, power. You have two front engine 4wd turbo charged performance 2+2s. Seems a little strange to me.


I've got 3


----------



## jonnyc

But in all seriousness the GTR is quite different to the TTRS and I have an A1 for bombing around in too..

Loads of plans for the GTR project too. I love cars, that's about the only reason really


----------



## jonnyc

*Update*

First of all here is the post that APR released after the Bruntingthorpe event.. (some cool pics and good info in there)

-----------

APR Stage III - Continued testing, Acceleration Data, Dynos and Videos!

Last week APR's Calibration Engineers Visited the UK for final verification of our production Stage III Turbocharger System on standard European fuel grades, S-Tronic compatibility testing as well as further testing on modified engines. The results proved successful and we ended the weekend on a high note with acceleration testing and races at the famous Bruntingthorpe Airfield.










Several magazines were present during the event and covered 4 of our customer's vehicles. 3 of the vehicles are 6MTs running various clutch setups, including the Sachs clutch solution we offer on our site in Wolf Power's vehicle (our Swiss importer). The final vehicle was an S-Tronic from Germany with an unmodified gear box. All vehicles were on pump fuel.










Each vehicle was at various levels of modification. Wolf Power's vehicle is very similar to own as far as engine components are concerned. The engine is unmodified other than our recommended and required hardware and is running on the stock bottom end and stock head. Our intercooler was not available when the vehicle was built so they are running an alternative setup. This is the same full interior "street class" vehicle that competed and won at the Tuner GP at Hockenheim this past summer.










Jonny Cocker's TT RS is fully built from top to bottom with many custom components. He has many build threads throughout the internet detailing many of the modifications he's made, some of which are still on the car today, while others were removed. The engine's internals are strengthened and the head was built to Race Developments UK's specifications. All major components required or recommended by APR are utilized on his vehicle, with the exception of the clutch, a Modified APR exhaust, and different intercooler as our unit was not available when the vehicle was built.

Initially Jonny's engine modifications did not show a positive improvement running our standard APR Stage III Turbocharger System software. As we've seen with other vehicles and platforms, head porting typically does not show an improvement, and may even show a loss without specific tuning, even after which it may still result in a loss over stock. APR's calibration engineers spent time on his vehicle and were able to increase ignition advance enough so to create a very positive increase in power, later dyno confirmed after the acceleration tests.

Jonny's positive results have further advanced our own APR TT RS in house cylinder head porting program. With the proof of concept successful, we've begun the initial stages of developing a setup similar to what we offer on other platforms. For those unfamiliar, please visit our Cylinder Head Porting Product Page.










Installing an APR badge is serious stuff!

On the S-Tronic front we're still deep into development. The car's very fast on the street, makes excellent peak power, but is currently neutered in the low to midrange with torque clipped. Development will continue on this platform and when complete, we'll have support for the S-Tronic models at full power output.

The final vehicle at the event was running a preproduction APR Stage III Turbocharger system running our development internally gated T3, GTX3071R turbo.

*Now for the fun stuff!*

The vehicles preformed great and both Jonny's and Wolf Power's cars were able to beat our own 30-130 and other acceleration testing. Using our newly developed Launch Control, Jonny was able to shift his way into some serious performance figures. Here's a run down how his car preformed:

0-30 MPH: 1.1 sec
0-60 MPH: 2.8 sec
0-100 MPH: 6.1 sec
60-120 MPH: 5.2 sec
62-124 MPH: 5.7 sec
100-200 KPH: 5.8 sec
60-130 MPH: 6.82 sec
30-130 MPH: 8.75 sec
10.7 @ 136 MPH ¼ mile (p-box only, not a certified track).

For those unfamiliar with Jonny Cocker, he's a professional driver for Drayson Racing. Jonny's capable of shifting faster than anyone I've seen before and you can clearly see this in the chart below given the lack of any real step between shift (which appears on all other test vehicles). To get a better idea of what "Fast" is, take a look at his youtube videos:

The first video is a poorly filmed race between his own Nissan GTR with ECU Remap and exhaust modifications.






Both vehicles were on straight pump fuel and no other fuel helpers. Jonny runs 245 Michelin PSS's on his TT RS. He estimates weight savings at 88 KG (Just shy of 200 lbs), through exhaust, intake, wheels, brakes, suspension and seat modifications, but he's never officially weighed the car to find the differences with the APR kit, intercooler, and other changes in place. The estimated vehicle "diet" was negated by carrying a passenger in the car for all video and acceleration tests based on everyone's best estimates.

*For your further viewing pleasure, here are three more videos:*

Jonny Cocker's TT RS - Launch Control - 0-155 MPH.

Jonny Cocker's TT RS - PVW Teaser Video

Jonny Cocker's TT RS - 60-170 MPH

Jonny drove Wolf Power's TT RS collecting acceleration data. However, for this vehicle Jonny did not flat shift, as it was not his own vehicle. As you can see in the data below, the shift times suffered greatly, but were still better than our own results produced in the Hot and Humid Alabama Summery south!

60-120 MPH: 6.7 sec
62-124 MPH: 7.2 sec
100-200 KPH: 7.2 sec
60-130 MPH: 8.70 sec
30-130 MPH: 10.6 sec

This graph displays 30-130 Acceleration times from Jonny's car, Wolf Power's car, and our own published advertising data for both 93 and 100 octane. Notice, Jonny's time dips at the beginning, which was because this run was generated during a lunch, but still proved to be his fastest result of the day.










Jonny's vehicle's power was later confirmed on a dynapack dyno, with SAE correction, to be producing ~580 WHP (front wheel only) and ~560 AWHP with the front and rear wheels both connected.

Here are the raw dyno graphs with all runs.

*Front Wheel Drive Mode*










*All Wheel Drive Mode*










Jonny is scheduled to hit Santa Pod Raceway this weekend to collect more personal data on his vehicle. If the event goes well, we'll update everyone with the results!

Thank you everyone. If you have any questions, please ask and I'll do my best to answer or source more data should I not have an answer.

Thank you and Enjoy!

-----------

Since then i've had some fantastic feedback and also kept highly amused by the comments about my car apparently being an S-Tronic! The GTR not trying, and all of the other interesting conspiracy theories!! Suppose ill take that as a compliment 

Just for fun APR did an overlay of the other Stage III S-Tronic car VS. My own Manual in a 3-4 shift! These are the results..



Also, managed to get the V-Box 30-130 run from my car only.. Pretty quick but more to come!!



Moving on.. A few of you may have known by following my other threads here and there plus my instagram @cocker_jonny you will have seen that I made it over to Santa Pod at the weekend for the cars first drag event since the latest parts were installed..

Spec was identical to the Bruntingthorpe day.. So, Pump fuel / Michelin Pilot SuperSports / Full weight other than front seats and other noted parts and the good old APR Stage III kit!!

Here's a walk around of the car on the day while we wait in the que..

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... a.mp4.html

The day was pretty poor.. First run was at 4PM!!! And after that the track was so slick it was untrue.. Still, we managed to get 4 runs in which looked like this..



As you can see the first 3 runs the 60' time is pretty horrible..

Still managing the best of the day and the first ever TTRS in the 10's in the 1/4 mile with a ... *10.94 @ 131.68 MPH* :rock:

And the video of that particular run!

http://s123.photobucket.com/user/jonnnn ... 1.mp4.html

I was then tipped off to try the right lane as apparently it had been prepped a little more after my 3rd run. And ended up cutting a 'reasonable' 60' in the 1.6 range, unfortunately I went on to miss 3rd gear blowing any chance of a decent time and that was the day over..

Studying the times im pretty confident of a 10.5/6 1/4 mile time in the car with zero changes.. Remember, this is still pump fuel ONLY. No meth, no tricks, all at a proper FIA sanctioned Drag Strip.

Im planning to return to Santa Pod on Friday this week for another go! The car will be exactly the same but this time the track will hopefully be a lot better as its a more exclusive day. With better prep!

A 1.5X 60' should see a comfortable 10.5X 1/4 mile time, thats the aim anyways!!

After that, who knows!! 

Ill update on Friday once the results are in


----------



## Adam M

jonnyc said:


> But in all seriousness the GTR is quite different to the TTRS and I have an A1 for bombing around in too..
> 
> Loads of plans for the GTR project too. I love cars, that's about the only reason really


fair enough.

I suspect we all love cars on here. Am a fan of the TTRS (roadster), probably would suit my driving skills better than the GTR, but I can't not own a GTR. When you come to tuning the gtr, drop me a pm. I'm kind of on the bleeding edge with it, doing similar 3d printing mock ups of manifolds with as yet untried turbos (my car's the first GTR to run borg warner EFRs).

Enjoy!


----------



## SuperRS

There's room for EFR's?


----------



## Adam M

yep, but they're a variation on them at the mo.

We had 6758s with exhaust wheel shoehorned into stock gtr exhaust housing - it's one piece with the three brand manifold. I wanted spool instead of power, so have switched to 6258s before any have been installed. They use stock compressor covers too.

My tuner - litchfield - have developed awesome cast log manifolds with somer serious innovation in them (I patented the tech for them myself!) that will utilise the external wastegate housings due to be released for the EFRs at sema in november. At the same tiem they are releaseding the 7163 EFR which is meant to spool like a GT28 but outpower at GT35. Would make for a great 1100bhp set up on a GTR and if we can show the 6258 will fit then the 7163 should too since it's the same frame - so long as the ewg housing doesn't add to the length.


----------



## Joerek

Awesome numbers, great right up Johnny!

For my interest, any measurements of the S-tronic box?


----------



## jaybyme

No official figures for my car.
The car was actually finished late last Friday night,and it was raining very hard,so no chance of getting any acceleration times.
I should be able to pop out over the weekend to make a couple of 100-200 km/h videos etc


----------



## Matt B

Fantastic performance from the new set up. 
It'a enough to make me want a mk2.


----------



## jonnyc

Unfortunately snapped prop bolts put an end to proceedings at Pod yesterday.. Shame!!

The OEM prop is a weak point even on stock cars during heavy launches. My car is 4 years old now and I've launched it 2-300 times, maybe more!! Amazed it lasted so long really haha..



















Car is being fixed today and I'll be back out at pod ASAP!!


----------



## kamchatka

What a journey!!! And seems to be some more to come....Gravitas JonnyC!!!! [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=dude.gif]


----------



## caney

Gti festival Jonny?


----------



## davectr

Jonny, can you confirm that in the video against the GTR, that the GTR was on full acceleration from 60mph (not suggesting it wasn't) as I'm amazed how much of a gap your TTRS pulls! Mines a Loba powered TTRS and against a mates stg1 GTR there's virtually no difference. Must say I'm very impressed by your car and all the development work that APR have done to get it to the stage it is currently at.Congratulations to you and APR, it's been a long time coming but you must be very happy with the results!


----------



## Noobs

Nice build


----------



## jonnyc

davectr said:


> Jonny, can you confirm that in the video against the GTR, that the GTR was on full acceleration from 60mph (not suggesting it wasn't) as I'm amazed how much of a gap your TTRS pulls! Mines a Loba powered TTRS and against a mates stg1 GTR there's virtually no difference. Must say I'm very impressed by your car and all the development work that APR have done to get it to the stage it is currently at.Congratulations to you and APR, it's been a long time coming but you must be very happy with the results!


The pull was from around 60-190 in the TT and CATEGORICALLY YES the GTR was flat out lol..

I own both cars and the movie was for myself to see the relative performance of my cars. I didn't realise it would be shared so much really!!

My car would absolutely destroy a Loba TTRS, the power difference is vast so it would be disappointing if it didn't really haha.. Remember my GTR is a Gen2 also? Is your friends?

Send me a pm with your location and maybe come check it out in person [THUMBS UP SIGN]


----------



## neilc

Matt B said:


> It'a enough to make me want a mk2.


Knew you would want to come on-board Matt :wink:


----------



## davectr

jonnyc said:


> davectr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Jonny, can you confirm that in the video against the GTR, that the GTR was on full acceleration from 60mph (not suggesting it wasn't) as I'm amazed how much of a gap your TTRS pulls! Mines a Loba powered TTRS and against a mates stg1 GTR there's virtually no difference. Must say I'm very impressed by your car and all the development work that APR have done to get it to the stage it is currently at.Congratulations to you and APR, it's been a long time coming but you must be very happy with the results!
> 
> 
> 
> The pull was from around 60-190 in the TT and CATEGORICALLY YES the GTR was flat out lol..
> 
> I own both cars and the movie was for myself to see the relative performance of my cars. I didn't realise it would be shared so much really!!
> 
> My car would absolutely destroy a Loba TTRS, the power difference is vast so it would be disappointing if it didn't really haha.. Remember my GTR is a Gen2 also? Is your friends?
> 
> Send me a pm with your location and maybe come check it out in person [THUMBS UP SIGN]
Click to expand...

WOW! That is definitely impressive then.

I knew both cars are yours.

Yeah, I also knew yours would destroy the loba,but, was really surprised how much it pulled away from the GTR (very impressed!). Yes my mates is a Gen2 GTR (claimed 607bhp) and I thought I did well to spoil his day with mine [SMILING FACE WITH OPEN MOUTH AND SMILING EYES]

I'll send a PM, would love to experience yours [THUMBS UP SIGN], but I'm so impulsive I'm afraid I'd go straight from yours to APR and leave my car there!!! Wouldn't go down well with her indoors ha ha!


----------



## Thorpy

Amazing build thread mate, looked at first page and further down I was like.. seen this before - think it was on instagram? haha.


----------



## Bikerz

Has this been sold now? I know its upto about 660bhp


----------



## davectr

It was sold nearly a year ago, johnny's concentrating on his GTR now


----------



## maximus5384

Can't believe I've never read this thread before! What a read!! Hats off to you Jonny you created an absolute monster! I have a TTRS Roadster and I wasn't really going to have a stage 1 map...but after reading this you have motivated me to get to at least stage 2+ ! (Not sure I can justify stage 3 with the wife!). But good man top job on probably the best TTRS around!


----------



## jaybyme

Lots of powerful cars and kits around nowadays.
Easy to get up to 1000 Hp


----------

